# Supreme Court: Coach Can Pray on the Sidelines. Ruling 6-3



## SweetSue92 (Jun 27, 2022)

A win for religious freedom. For you Constitutional remedial learners: there is no "separation of church and state" in the Constitution. The 1st Amendment says ONLY that Congress cannot establish a state religion, as in the Church of England. That's it.









						Supreme Court Sides With Coach Over Prayers at the 50-Yard Line
					

Joseph Kennedy, a former high school football coach in Bremerton, Wash., had a constitutional right to pray on the field after his team’s games, the justices ruled.




					www.nytimes.com
				












						High school football coach scores big win at Supreme Court over post-game prayer
					

The Supreme Court ruled that a school district violeted high school football coach Joe Kennedy's First Amendment rights by firing him for saying on-field prayers after games.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 27, 2022)

Restoring the 2nd Amendment, now restoring the 1st Amendment?

democrats must be livid.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 27, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Restoring the 2nd Amendment, now restoring the 1st Amendment?
> 
> democrats must be livid.



Between the gun ruling, Roe and this one...yeah


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Bad decision by the Court.

The Coach is a paid employee, by choosing to pray to his chosen god he is endorsing that god as part of his official duties as head coach.  Endorsing one religion over all others is the first step to establishing it. 

I cannot wait till the Satanist get ahold of this and start to hold their version of "prayers" after a football game.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 27, 2022)

Praying was considered "government speech" by the school district that is hilarious!


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 27, 2022)

From the opinion, Gorsuch: "A government entity’s concerns about phantom constitutional violations do not justify actual violations of an individual’s First Amendment rights."

BOOM



			https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/21pdf/21-418_i425.pdf


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Bad decision by the Court.
> 
> The Coach is a paid employee, by choosing to pray to his chosen god he is endorsing that god as part of his official duties as head coach.  Endorsing one religion over all others is the first step to establishing it.
> 
> I cannot wait till the Satanist get ahold of this and start to hold their version of "prayers" after a football game.


Wrong... Deeply held personal beliefs are not restricted by employment.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 27, 2022)

As the TRUMPCourt continues to erode Constitutional protections long understood.

The coach has a right to personally pray but not to coerce players to participate in public prayer

 The  coach was fired for ignoring instructions not to hold public prayers not for the act of praying


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 27, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> Wrong... Deeply held personal beliefs are not restricted by employment.



Of course not
But forcing those beliefs on others is restricted


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Bad decision by the Court.
> 
> The Coach is a paid employee, by choosing to pray to his chosen god he is endorsing that god as part of his official duties as head coach.  Endorsing one religion over all others is the first step to establishing it.
> 
> I cannot wait till the Satanist get ahold of this and start to hold their version of "prayers" after a football game.



Also from the opinion, Gorsuch:

"There is no conflict between the constitutional commands of the First Amendment in this case. There is only the “mere shadow” of a conflict, a false choice premised on a misconstruction of the Establishment Clause. "


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> Wrong... Deeply held personal beliefs are not restricted by employment.



Correct, he can pray all he likes, just not part of his official duties


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> As the TRUMPCourt continues to erode Constitutional protections long understood.
> 
> The coach has a right to personally pray but not to coerce players to participate in public prayer
> 
> The  coach was fired for ignoring instructions not to hold public prayers not for the act of praying



Wrong. Read the opinion.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Bad decision by the Court.
> 
> The Coach is a paid employee, by choosing to pray to his chosen god he is endorsing that god as part of his official duties as head coach.  Endorsing one religion over all others is the first step to establishing it.
> 
> I cannot wait till the Satanist get ahold of this and start to hold their version of "prayers" after a football game.



It was just a private prayer in which NO ONE was forced to join.

You are overly sensitive because it is a free speech right to pray and being an employee is irrelevant because he was doing it discreetly in private prayer in the middle of the football field.

I am an atheist who isn't bothered by it as I understand why people do it.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Correct, he can pray all he likes, just not part of his official duties



Wrong. His Constitutional rights, as outlined in the First Amendment, do not stop at the schoolhouse door or the playing field. He can personally pray. He cannot coerce students to pray. But he does not have to give up his rights because he is at a school function.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Also from the opinion, Gorsuch:
> 
> "There is no conflict between the constitutional commands of the First Amendment in this case. There is only the “mere shadow” of a conflict, a false choice premised on a misconstruction of the Establishment Clause. "



And?  

I am not supposed this was the outcome for the case, with the court the way it is everyone knew this would be the outcome. 

Does not mean I have to agree with it.  

But, since the door was opened, you can expect to see some pretty wild praying going on soon


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Of course not
> But forcing those beliefs on others is restricted



You're dead wrong again. 



			https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/21pdf/21-418_i425.pdf


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> And?
> 
> I am not supposed this was the outcome for the case, with the court the way it is everyone knew this would be the outcome.
> 
> ...



It's not just "the ruling". It's what the Constitution says. The three liberals don't care what the Constitution says. They just emote. We know this.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Correct, he can pray all he likes, just not part of his official duties



It wasn't interfering with his official duties as the game ended.

I think it is his praying is why you are aggrieved.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> It was just a private prayer in which NO ONE was forced to join.
> 
> You are overly sensitive because it is a free speech right to pray and being an employee is irrelevant because he was doing it discreetly in private prayer in the middle of the football field.
> 
> I am an atheist who isn't bothered by it as I understand why people do it.



He did it in the middle of the football field, there was nothing private about it. 

By it very nature, nothing done on the 50 yard line of a football stadium full of people is discrete. 

And I am a follower of Jesus who also understands why people do it.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> You're dead wrong again.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/21pdf/21-418_i425.pdf



The TRUMPCourt is wrong
Just like they have been wrong on many recent decisions

They just don’t care as they revise our Constitution from the bench


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> It's not just "the ruling". It's what the Constitution says. The three liberals don't care what the Constitution says. They just emote. We know this.



No, it is their interpretation of what the Constitution says


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> He did it in the middle of the football field, there was nothing private about it.
> 
> By it very nature, nothing done on the 50 yard line of a football stadium full of people is discrete.
> 
> And I am a follower of Jesus who also understands why people do it.



Nothing in the Constitution says "keep your religious practice private".


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> He did it in the middle of the football field, there was nothing private about it.
> 
> By it very nature, nothing done on the 50 yard line of a football stadium full of people is discrete.
> 
> And I am a follower of Jesus who also understands why people do it.



The School District told him to stop doing it
He did it anyway

Insubordination


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The TRUMPCourt is wrong
> Just like they have been wrong on many recent decisions
> 
> They just don’t care as they revise our Constitution from the bench



cry harder


----------



## Dekster (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Bad decision by the Court.
> 
> The Coach is a paid employee, by choosing to pray to his chosen god he is endorsing that god as part of his official duties as head coach.  Endorsing one religion over all others is the first step to establishing it.
> 
> I cannot wait till the Satanist get ahold of this and start to hold their version of "prayers" after a football game.



They can try.  Might be successful for awhile.  Coaching jobs are generally one season contracts in high school that don't pay well for the coaching part of the job.  They make their money doing other things either other jobs for the school system or outside employment.  A friend of mine who was the head coach maybe ten years ago got $1800 for the season to be the coach.  He moved away to take a job as a athletic director, coach, and teacher after a couple years.  Until then, thank god he was married to a doctor or he would have been in the poor house.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Nothing in the Constitution says "keep your religious practice private".



Key word “your”


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The School District told him to stop doing it
> He did it anyway
> 
> Insubordination



"Insubordination"

What are you, a hall monitor? I'm an actual school teacher and I'm not the schoolmarm you are.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Correct, he can pray all he likes, just not part of his official duties


Wrong... HE can pray even while doing them.  He cannot however force anyone else to do so.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> He did it in the middle of the football field, there was nothing private about it.
> 
> By it very nature, nothing done on the 50 yard line of a football stadium full of people is discrete.
> 
> And I am a follower of Jesus who also understands why people do it.



LOL you are overly sensitive and irrational since people are leaving most who doesn't give a shit about a small group praying in the middle of the field.

I wouldn't give it second thought because it doesn't hurt anyone and not my business either.

You must me a liberal who project their sensitivity onto people who don't give a shit about your wommanish feelings.


----------



## skews13 (Jun 27, 2022)

I ca


Golfing Gator said:


> Bad decision by the Court.
> 
> The Coach is a paid employee, by choosing to pray to his chosen god he is endorsing that god as part of his official duties as head coach.  Endorsing one religion over all others is the first step to establishing it.
> 
> I cannot wait till the Satanist get ahold of this and start to hold their version of "prayers" after a football game.


I can’t wait for the Muslims to start practicing theirs.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Dekster said:


> They can try.  Might be successful for awhile.  Coaching jobs are generally one season contracts in high school that don't pay well for the coaching part of the job.  They make their money doing other things either other jobs for the school system or outside employment.  A friend of mine who was the head coach maybe ten years ago got $1800 for the season to be the coach.  He moved away to take a job as a athletic director, coach, and teacher after a couple years.  Until then, thank god he was married to a doctor or he would have been in the poor house.



It does not have to be just the coach doing it.  Could be another member of the school


----------



## ozro (Jun 27, 2022)

So, it looks like the lefties have to disagree with everything this court says.
Nothing says virtue like conformity.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The School District told him to stop doing it
> He did it anyway
> 
> Insubordination



The Supreme Court says his first amendment rights were violated thus not insubordinate and the school made a mountain out of a molehill over quiet harmless prayer activity.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 27, 2022)

skews13 said:


> I ca
> 
> I can’t wait for the Muslims to start practicing theirs.


Muslims behead people who do not do as they do...  Christians do not murder people...


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> LOL you are overly sensitive and irrational since people are leaving most who doesn't give a shit about a small group praying in the middle of the field.
> 
> I wouldn't give it second because it doesn't hurt anyone and not my business either.
> 
> You must me a liberal who project their sensitivity onto people who don't give a shit about your wommanish feelings.



A lot of things do not hurt anyone on a small scale.  

You normally do not make things personal this quickly, you having a bad day or something?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> Muslims behead people who do not do as they do...  Christians do not murder people...



And?

If a Christian can pray on the 50 yard line then so can a Muslim and a Wiccan and a Satanist and anyone else that wants to


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 27, 2022)

skews13 said:


> I ca
> 
> I can’t wait for the Muslims to start practicing theirs.



Why do you suppose this would bother anyone? Wouldn't bother me.


----------



## Ralph Norton (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Bad decision by the Court.
> 
> The Coach is a paid employee, by choosing to pray to his chosen god he is endorsing that god as part of his official duties as head coach.  Endorsing one religion over all others is the first step to establishing it.
> 
> I cannot wait till the Satanist get ahold of this and start to hold their version of "prayers" after a football game.


"by choosing to pray to his chosen god he is endorsing that god as part of his official duties as head coach"
Nonsense


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

ozro said:


> So, it looks like the lefties have to disagree with everything this court says.
> Nothing says virtue like conformity.



Just last week I was praising their decisions.  This week not so much.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> As the TRUMPCourt continues to erode Constitutional protections long understood.



You misspelled "restore" troll.

As the court continues to RESTORE Constitutional Protections, the fascist party continues to melt down,



rightwinger said:


> The coach has a right to personally pray but not to coerce players to participate in public prayer



He does now.

Prior to the ruling, the public school crushed his 1st Amendment rights.



rightwinger said:


> The  coach was fired for ignoring instructions not to hold public prayers not for the act of praying



The district is now going to pay for violating his 1st Amendment rights.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> He did it in the middle of the football field, there was nothing private about it.
> 
> By it very nature, nothing done on the 50 yard line of a football stadium full of people is discrete.
> 
> And I am a follower of Jesus who also understands why people do it.



How many high school games have you attended?

People start leaving before the game is over and when it is over many people quickly leave, I don't think half or more of the spectators ever see the prayer huddle at the middle of the 50-yard line which is quite aways from the stands.

You are overreacting here.


----------



## Dekster (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> It does not have to be just the coach doing it.  Could be another member of the school



Well I doubt the secretary is going to be doing the Islamic call to prayer over the PA system but we'll see.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> He can personally pray.



He was praying publicly , making a display out of it. 

I agree he can pray personally all day and night long.


----------



## Ralph Norton (Jun 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The TRUMPCourt is wrong
> Just like they have been wrong on many recent decisions
> 
> They just don’t care as they revise our Constitution from the bench


Says the Constitutional scholar.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> And?
> 
> If a Christian can pray on the 50 yard line then so can a Muslim and a Wiccan and a Satanist and anyone else that wants to


As long as they do not force others to do it... feel free.  The moment they begin forcing others to comply they are walking on others' rights.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> He was praying publicly , making a display out of it.
> 
> I agree he can pray personally all day and night long.


"Public display" is not illegal.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> How many high school games have you attended?



Between growing up and then my kids growing up a few hundred probably. 



Sunsettommy said:


> People start leaving before the game is over and when it is over many people quickly leave, I don't think half or more of the spectators ever see the prayer huddle at the middle of the 50-yard line which is quite aways from the stands.



And?  the fact fewer people see somehow makes a difference?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> You are overreacting here.



I am expressing my opinion of the ruling.

Sorry that bugs the shit out of you so much, but it is my 1st amendment right after all.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> And?
> 
> If a Christian can pray on the 50 yard line then so can a Muslim and a Wiccan and a Satanist and anyone else that wants to



The Decision says they can do that, but Muslims don't pray in such places anyway and witches and satanists wouldn't because their practices are often very private.

You are flailing now.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I am expressing my opinion of the ruling.
> 
> Sorry that bugs the shit out of you so much, but it is my 1st amendment right after all.



Awww and I haven't once tried to stop you from being overly sensitive to a small and simple prayer far from the stands that most people never see as they are busy leaving.

You are INDEED overreacting.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> The Decision says they can do that, but Muslims don't pray in such places anyway and witches and satanists wouldn't because their practices are often very private.
> 
> You are flailing now.



You mean private like this....

_5 “And when you pray, you must not be like the hypocrites. For they love to stand and pray in the synagogues and at the street corners, that they may be seen by others. Truly, I say to you, they have received their reward. 6 But when you pray, go into your room and shut the door and pray to your Father who is in secret. And your Father who sees in secret will reward you._


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I am expressing my opinion of the ruling.
> 
> Sorry that bugs the shit out of you so much, but it is my 1st amendment right after all.


 But you're saying it on a public forum.  By your logic, you need to head to the nearest port-a-toliet and mumble those opinions to yourself.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> Awww and I haven't once tried to stop you from being overly sensitive to a small and simple prayer far from the stands that most people never see as they are busy leaving.
> 
> You are INDEED overreacting.



but you sure had to make it a personal attack for some odd reason.


----------



## flan327 (Jun 27, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Restoring the 2nd Amendment, now restoring the 1st Amendment?
> 
> democrats must be livid.


Nope

Guess again


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

ZZ PUPPS said:


> But you're saying it on a public forum.  By your logic, you need to head to the nearest port-a-toliet and mumble those opinions to yourself.



I am not doing so as a paid member of the government. 

Thus the difference.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 27, 2022)

Ralph Norton said:


> Says the Constitutional scholar.


I know more about previous rulings than the Trumpcourt
Who just doesn’t care


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jun 27, 2022)

I find it deeply amusing that right wingers will take a case about the right to pray in public  to a sky pixie all the way to the Supreme Court, screaming about liberty and freedom all the way...yet get their panties in a giant sized bunch over black players kneeling in protest over racial justice. I can't wait until the pagans want to conduct their "worship" ritual to some oddity.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 27, 2022)

I am laughing at this idiotic school district..   IT was after the game and the public display offended them?  My God these people are huge Karen's.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> I know more about previous rulings than the Trumpcourt
> Who just doesn’t care


A legend in your own mind...  Go figure...


----------



## iceberg (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Bad decision by the Court.
> 
> The Coach is a paid employee, by choosing to pray to his chosen god he is endorsing that god as part of his official duties as head coach.  Endorsing one religion over all others is the first step to establishing it.
> 
> I cannot wait till the Satanist get ahold of this and start to hold their version of "prayers" after a football game.


Then no players can protest.


----------



## Ralph Norton (Jun 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> I know more about previous rulings than the Trumpcourt
> Who just doesn’t care


No, you don't.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 27, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> A legend in your own mind...  Go figure...


This court is a legend for the wrong reasons


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Then no players can protest.



are players paid member of the Govt protesting while on duty?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> He was praying publicly , making a display out of it.
> 
> I agree he can pray personally all day and night long.



Gorsuch rightly called your position a "heckler's veto". You just don't like to see it, thus demanding he stop, thus curtailing his 1st amendment rights.

Too bad, so sad.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 27, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Then no players can protest.


But that is *D*iffernt.....


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Gorsuch rightly called your position a "heckler's veto". You just don't like to see it, thus demanding he stop, thus curtailing his 1st amendment rights.
> 
> Too bad, so sad.



It has nothing to do with what I like seeing or not.

Why does everything have to become personal with you people?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 27, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> I find it deeply amusing that right wingers will take a case about the right to pray in public  to a sky pixie all the way to the Supreme Court, screaming about liberty and freedom all the way...yet get their panties in a giant sized bunch over black players kneeling in protest over racial justice. I can't wait until the pagans want to conduct their "worship" ritual to some oddity.



Expressing that something is distasteful or that you don't like it is different from demanding people stop. Maybe learn that difference.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> But that is *D*iffernt.....



are players paid member of the Govt protesting while on duty?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> It has nothing to do with what I like seeing or not.



You are employing the heckler's veto. Hattip Gorsuch


----------



## Mashmont (Jun 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> A win for religious freedom. For you Constitutional remedial learners: there is no "separation of church and state" in the Constitution. The 1st Amendment says ONLY that Congress cannot establish a state religion, as in the Church of England. That's it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another big win for the good guys.  I tell you,  this court is single-handedly undoing decades of Satan's dictates.   God often acts swiftly and irrevocably and we are seeing it now.  It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## skews13 (Jun 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> It's not just "the ruling". It's what the Constitution says. The three liberals don't care what the Constitution says. They just emote. We know this.



What does the Constitution say?

Please submit a link with exact article and section.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> are players paid member of the Govt protesting while on duty?


That is your argument, not mine...

Using your argument, the palyers are playing for the government and should not be allowed to protest.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> You are employing the heckler's veto. Hattip Gorsuch



Oh look, Sue discovered a new phrase that she will parrot for the next few weeks.

How exciting.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> are players paid member of the Govt protesting while on duty



OK so "gov employee" is the differentiater.

Whether I agree or not, that is a valid point.


----------



## flan327 (Jun 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The School District told him to stop doing it
> He did it anyway
> 
> Insubordination


He thinks God trumps a public school 
I disagree


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> That is your argument, not mine...



and you are using a strawman because you cannot actually address my argument.

That is what is known as a surrender.


----------



## Flash (Jun 27, 2022)

Freedom OF religion is protected by the Constitution.

Freedom FROM religion is not.

Kudos for the Justices for getting it right.

Piss on the two dumbass ding bats appointed by The Worthless Negro and the aging Hippy appointed by Slick Willy for not upholding the First Amendment.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> are players paid member of the Govt protesting while on duty?



Opinion addresses that too. He didn't have immediate duties at the time; it would be like a teacher between classes saying a prayer in their classroom, etc. 

Seems that the govt can't dictate people not pray, even if those people work for the govt. Too bad, so sad


----------



## flan327 (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Oh look, Sue discovered a new phrase that she will parrot for the next few weeks.
> 
> How exciting.


Do you know how to play golf?

Start with putt putt


----------



## skews13 (Jun 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Nothing in the Constitution says "keep your religious practice private".



It does in the Bible. So he’s not a good Christian then, just a poser?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

iceberg said:


> OK so "gov employee" is the differentiater.
> 
> Whether I agree or not, that is a valid point.



Of course it is.  When a Govt employee does something they are giving a implied endorsement of it.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 27, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> But that is *D*iffernt.....


Since teachers are gov employees, it does have merit.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 27, 2022)

flan327 said:


> He thinks God trumps a public school
> I disagree


Our rights come from God... So YES!


----------



## flan327 (Jun 27, 2022)

Flash said:


> Freedom OF religion is protected by the Constitution.
> 
> Freedom FROM religion is not.
> 
> ...


Please

MORE NASTY LIES


----------



## surada (Jun 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> A win for religious freedom. For you Constitutional remedial learners: there is no "separation of church and state" in the Constitution. The 1st Amendment says ONLY that Congress cannot establish a state religion, as in the Church of England. That's it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Violeted?


----------



## Mashmont (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I cannot wait till the Satanist get ahold of this and start to hold their version of "prayers" after a football game.


Satanists  always been able to do it.  The problem is nobody wants to.


----------



## flan327 (Jun 27, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> Our rights come from God... So YES!


Oh my gladiolus 

THERE IS NO “GOD”


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 27, 2022)

skews13 said:


> What does the Constitution say?
> 
> Please submit a link with exact article and section.



First amendment:

Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.


----------



## surada (Jun 27, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> Our rights come from God... So YES!



That's never been true. Look at history.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 27, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Since teachers are gov employees, it does have merit.


The decison says no.  The seperation of church and state was limited.  IT doesnt allow the government to create a state church.  It does not stop personal, public displays.


----------



## flan327 (Jun 27, 2022)

surada said:


> Violeted?


I love purple


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Opinion addresses that too. He didn't have immediate duties at the time; it would be like a teacher between classes saying a prayer in their classroom, etc.
> 
> Seems that the govt can't dictate people not pray, even if those people work for the govt. Too bad, so sad



The coach has duties until such time as all his players have left the field.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jun 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Expressing that something is distasteful or that you don't like it is different from demanding people stop. Maybe learn that difference.


Well, there were reasons you couldn't pray on the sidelines. Coach can pray all he likes...in the privacy of his own space.
Not visually forcing it on others who may not believe as he does.

I guarantee, you wouldn't extend this courtesy to a group of Muslims doing the same thing out on the 50 yard line.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> A win for religious freedom. For you Constitutional remedial learners: there is no "separation of church and state" in the Constitution. The 1st Amendment says ONLY that Congress cannot establish a state religion, as in the Church of England. That's it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As long as no players are required or intimidated to pray with him it's not an issue


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 27, 2022)

surada said:


> Violeted?



I didn't write that article...newsflash


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Bad decision by the Court.
> 
> The Coach is a paid employee, by choosing to pray to his chosen god he is endorsing that god as part of his official duties as head coach.  Endorsing one religion over all others is the first step to establishing it.
> 
> I cannot wait till the Satanist get ahold of this and start to hold their version of "prayers" after a football game.


LOL
Yeah... no... what a leap!


----------



## skews13 (Jun 27, 2022)

Flash said:


> Freedom OF religion is protected by the Constitution.
> 
> Freedom FROM religion is not.
> 
> ...


Actually, freedom from religion is very much protected.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 27, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Well, there were reasons you couldn't pray on the sidelines. Coach can pray all he likes...in the privacy of his own space.
> Not visually forcing it on others who may not believe as he does.
> 
> I guarantee, you wouldn't extend this courtesy to a group of Muslims doing the same thing out on the 50 yard line.



You don't get a heckler's veto--Gorsuch

And I don't care if Muslims pray


----------



## surada (Jun 27, 2022)

flan327 said:


> I love purple


Interesting spelling from Fox news.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jun 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> As the TRUMPCourt continues to erode Constitutional protections long understood.
> 
> The coach has a right to personally pray but not to coerce players to participate in public prayer
> 
> The  coach was fired for ignoring instructions not to hold public prayers not for the act of praying


Allowing people more latitude in their ability to express themselves and their faith is not restrictive. Are you people really this stupid?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 27, 2022)

surada said:


> That's never been true. Look at history.


Wrong....   The DOI explains this...

 WHEN in the Course of human Events, it becomes necessary for one People to dissolve the Political Bands which have connected them with another, and to assume among the Powers of the Earth, the separate and equal Station to which the Laws of Nature *and of Nature’s God entitle them,* a decent Respect to the Opinions of Mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to the Separation.
* We hold these Truths to be self-evident, that all Men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty, and the Pursuit of Happiness—-*That to secure these Rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just Powers from the Consent of the Governed, that whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these Ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its Foundation on such Principles, and organizing its Powers in such Form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness. Prudence, indeed, will dictate that Governments long established should not be changed for light and transient Causes; and accordingly all Experience hath shewn, that Mankind are more disposed to suffer, while Evils are sufferable, than to right themselves by abolishing the Forms to which they are accustomed. But when a long Train of Abuses and Usurpations, pursuing invariably the same Object, evinces a Design to reduce them under absolute Despotism, it is their Right, it is their Duty, to throw off such Government, and to provide new Guards for their future Security. Such has been the patient Sufferance of these Colonies; and such is now the Necessity which constrains them to alter their former Systems of Government. The History of the present King of Great-Britain is a History of repeated Injuries and Usurpations, all having in direct Object the Establishment of an absolute Tyranny over these States. To prove this, let Facts be submitted to a candid World.

Epic fialure..


----------



## iceberg (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Of course it is.  When a Govt employee does something they are giving a implied endorsement of it.


But that sentiment also echos to the team and other players. 

That said some teams allowed it, some no, so team ownership decision. 

The off duty thing is nice but if at a game, isn't that working? 

Will need to read more


----------



## surada (Jun 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> I didn't write that article...newsflash



I know. Fox news wrote it.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 27, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> As long as no players are required or intimidated to pray with him it's not an issue



I am a Christian and I agree. Not my place at school. But that was not the issue here.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Satanists  always been able to do it.  The problem is nobody wants to.



But they are coming...









						WGAL 8 In Focus: debate over after-school Satan club
					

The Northern York County School Board voted down a proposal for what is called an after-school Satan club.




					www.wgal.com
				






			https://www.kansascity.com/news/nation-world/national/article257806878.html
		










						Proposal for ‘After School Satan Club’ denied by Pennsylvania school board
					

There was outrage in a Pennsylvania school district this week following a proposal for a new after-school program: a “Satan Club.”




					www.abc27.com


----------



## AMart (Jun 27, 2022)

skews13 said:


> I ca
> 
> I can’t wait for the Muslims to start practicing theirs.


But not Christians?


----------



## Flash (Jun 27, 2022)

Isn't it amazing how dumb Liberals are when it comes to understanding the Constitution?  It is like they don't have a clue.  Even when they are appointed to the Supreme Court like those three idiots that voted against this case and have been on the wrong side of other cases.

Liberals are as ignorant of the Constitution as they are of Economics, History, Biology, Climate Science and Ethics.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 27, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> The decison says no.  The seperation of church and state was limited.  IT doesnt allow the government to create a state church.  It does not stop personal, public displays.


I need to read through the decision as this was addressed. 

Agree or not won't matter, I just want to understand the logic. 

Thank you


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 27, 2022)

I'm sure I'm in the minority on this, but I think NEITHER politics nor religion should be in our schools. I see this one in a similar fashion to my views on the woke idiots forcing THEIR religion down kids throats.

I had a pharisaical band director in high school, and he played such favorites that I ended up quitting. In this decision, the first thing I think of are all the players who DON'T want to pray, but feel compelled to go through the motions because of the repercussions for not doing so.


----------



## surada (Jun 27, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> Wrong....   The DOI explains this...
> 
> WHEN in the Course of human Events, it becomes necessary for one People to dissolve the Political Bands which have connected them with another, and to assume among the Powers of the Earth, the separate and equal Station to which the Laws of Nature *and of Nature’s God entitle them,* a decent Respect to the Opinions of Mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to the Separation.
> * We hold these Truths to be self-evident, that all Men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty, and the Pursuit of Happiness—-*That to secure these Rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just Powers from the Consent of the Governed, that whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these Ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its Foundation on such Principles, and organizing its Powers in such Form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness. Prudence, indeed, will dictate that Governments long established should not be changed for light and transient Causes; and accordingly all Experience hath shewn, that Mankind are more disposed to suffer, while Evils are sufferable, than to right themselves by abolishing the Forms to which they are accustomed. But when a long Train of Abuses and Usurpations, pursuing invariably the same Object, evinces a Design to reduce them under absolute Despotism, it is their Right, it is their Duty, to throw off such Government, and to provide new Guards for their future Security. Such has been the patient Sufferance of these Colonies; and such is now the Necessity which constrains them to alter their former Systems of Government. The History of the present King of Great-Britain is a History of repeated Injuries and Usurpations, all having in direct Object the Establishment of an absolute Tyranny over these States. To prove this, let Facts be submitted to a candid World.
> ...



Look at history.


----------



## AMart (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> But they are coming...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the Antifa club?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 27, 2022)

Flash said:


> Isn't it amazing how dumb Liberals are when it comes to understanding the Constitution?  It is like they don't have a clue.  Even when they are appointed to the Supreme Court like those three idiots that voted against this case and have been on the wrong side of other cases.
> 
> Liberals are as ignorant of the Constitution as they are of Economics, History, Biology, Climate Science and Ethics.



One asked me to state where I found this info in the Constitution.

Ummmm

The first amendment??


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> As long as no players are required or intimidated to pray with him it's not an issue



Do we know if that was the case?  Did players that not join in get less playing time the next game?


----------



## AMart (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> He was praying publicly , making a display out of it.
> 
> I agree he can pray personally all day and night long.


Yeah it's legal!!!


----------



## AMart (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Do we know if that was the case?  Did players that not join in get less playing time the next game?


That didn't happen, stop making stuff up.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 27, 2022)

surada said:


> Look at history.


Men do not grant natural rights..  Only the creator can do that.  The belief that men created these means men can take them away and the framers placed these rights above men.  These cannot be taken away and they ensured that we would be armed to keep it from happening.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

AMart said:


> That didn't happen, stop making stuff up.



prove it.


----------



## Flash (Jun 27, 2022)

The Supremes have been hitting it out of the park this year!  Home run after home run.

God bless Trump for appointing Conservatives to the Court.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 27, 2022)

Dogmaphobe said:


> I'm sure I'm in the minority on this, but I think NEITHER politics nor religion should be in our schools. I see this one in a similar fashion to my views on the woke idiots forcing THEIR religion down kids throats.
> 
> I had a pharisaical band director in high school, and he played such favorites that I ended up quitting. In this decision, the first thing I think of are all the players who DON'T want to pray, but feel compelled to go through the motions because of the repercussions for not doing so.



Making employees check their faith at the door is a violation of their 1st amendment rights. The 1st A doesn't say "unless you work for the govt, then it doesn't count". That's first.

Secondly, you can hardly teach without addressing religion of some sort, especially as kids get older. We are absolutely allowed to teach ABOUT religion as long as we remain neutral and teach content, facts, etc--not evangelizing. In my field it's important for me to understand the laws on this--again, as long as the educational content is solid and you're not "playing favorites", it's fine.


----------



## Delldude (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Bad decision by the Court.
> 
> The Coach is a paid employee, by choosing to pray to his chosen god he is endorsing that god as part of his official duties as head coach.  Endorsing one religion over all others is the first step to establishing it.
> 
> I cannot wait till the Satanist get ahold of this and start to hold their version of "prayers" after a football game.


Sounds like Islam under Obama.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> Only the creator can do that.



which creator?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Do we know if that was the case?  Did players that not join in get less playing time the next game?



It's in the opinion. It's not long.



			https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/21pdf/21-418_i425.pdf


----------



## Delldude (Jun 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The TRUMPCourt is wrong
> Just like they have been wrong on many recent decisions
> 
> They just don’t care as they revise our Constitution from the bench


I guess if his quarterback was intercepted, yelling OMG would be a no no then?


----------



## Delldude (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> which creator?


The one who is the alpha and the omega.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> which creator?


Doesn't matter.  The rights were not given by men.  Full Stop.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Delldude said:


> The one who is the alpha and the omega.



so Ra?

or Tepeu and Gucumatz


----------



## AMart (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> prove it.


You have to prove that it happened dummy. Case is over we won you lost, again.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

AMart said:


> You have to prove that it happened dummy. Case is over we won you lost, again.



I do not have to prove anything, I asked a question, nothing more

I have lost nothing, there is nothing personal in this ruling for me

I just happen to disagree with it


----------



## Delldude (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> so Ra?
> 
> or Tepeu and Gucumatz


Now you know why they dissapeared.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> and you are using a strawman because you cannot actually address my argument.
> 
> That is what is known as a surrender.


going in circles is not an argument.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Making employees check their faith at the door is a violation of their 1st amendment rights. The 1st A doesn't say "unless you work for the govt, then it doesn't count". That's first.
> 
> Secondly, you can hardly teach without addressing religion of some sort, especially as kids get older. We are absolutely allowed to teach ABOUT religion as long as we remain neutral and teach content, facts, etc--not evangelizing. In my field it's important for me to understand the laws on this--again, as long as the educational content is solid and you're not "playing favorites", it's fine.


What is your opinion of a schoolroom filled with BLM posters, ANTIFA propaganda and material encouraging kids to question their gender?

For that matter, what is your opinion of Matthew 6:5?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> going in circles is not an argument.



yet that is all you can ever do.

at least you recognize it.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jun 27, 2022)

The promotion of religion was not original intent.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 27, 2022)

Dogmaphobe said:


> What is your opinion of a schoolroom filled with BLM posters, ANTIFA propaganda and material encouraging kids to question their gender?
> 
> For that matter, what is your opinion of Matthew 6:5?


Those individuals are pushing their religion on others through violence...  Not acceptable.  Telling a child to violate their parents deeply held religious beliefs is not the job of a teacher.   Your comparing apples to hand grenades.


----------



## Meister (Jun 27, 2022)

Trump's legacy is being heard loudly.

Finally a Court that isn't legislating from the bench, but is interpreting the 
Constitution as it is written.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> yet that is all you can ever do.
> 
> at least you recognize it.


Careful... You have sharp objects in your hand... running in circles, as you are now, can be dangerous.


----------



## Flash (Jun 27, 2022)

Once against the Communists in the Ninth Court gets overturned.  They have the world's record of being overturned, don't they?


----------



## Meister (Jun 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The coach has a right to personally pray but not to coerce players to participate in public prayer


He never coerced anyone to join in, they did it on their volition


----------



## BlackSand (Jun 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The TRUMPCourt is wrong
> Just like they have been wrong on many recent decisions
> 
> They just don’t care as they revise our Constitution from the bench


.

Wait until they figure out a way to tell you that you don't have the authority or the power to change the meaning of words
like "him" or "her" to suit whatever goofy idea you come up with next ...   

.​


----------



## Meister (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> He did it in the middle of the football field, there was nothing private about it.
> 
> By it very nature, nothing done on the 50 yard line of a football stadium full of people is discrete.
> 
> And I am a follower of Jesus who also understands why people do it.


You forgot to mention that he did it after the game, not before....and not during.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 27, 2022)

Shortly after the Supreme Court ruled against school prayer, Schools responded that these prayers were “voluntary”

The Court rejected that claim and ruled that such prayer was coercion and that it unreasonably influences students to participate

Today the Court reversed itself and says these public prayers do not coerce participation


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Meister said:


> Trump's legacy is being heard loudly.
> 
> Finally a Court that isn't legislating from the bench, but is interpreting the
> Constitution as it is written.



In today's world of everything being political...

legislating from the bench is any and all rulings one does not agree with


----------



## Flash (Jun 27, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Actually, freedom from religion is very much protected.


Not really.  If you want to be a filthy ass child raping Muslim and I don't like it the Constitution is going to protect your right and tell me to go fuck myself.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Meister said:


> You forgot to mention that he did it after the game, not before....and not during.



yes, after the game when the players were still there and when he was still preforming his official duties


----------



## Meister (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> In today's world of everything being political...
> 
> legislating from the bench is any and all rulings one does not agree with


Your opinion, interpreting the Constitution as it is written is pretty definitive as to the intended meaning


----------



## iceberg (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> prove it.


Then, um, prove he penalized players who didn't pray.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> "Insubordination"
> 
> What are you, a hall monitor? I'm an actual school teacher and I'm not the schoolmarm you are.



If you are really a school teacher you would know that conducting public prayer after you were told not to is……Insubordination


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Meister said:


> He never coerced anyone to join in, they did it on their volition



Perhaps not overtly, but players will do things they may not really want to do just to stay on the good side of the coach.   Then when other players are doing it they will question the ones that are not


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Meister said:


> Your opinion, interpreting the Constitution as it is written is pretty definitive as to the intended meaning



Every ruling claims to interpret the Constitution as it is written.

The only time you all think they did that is when you agree with the ruling.


----------



## Meister (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> yes, after the game when the players were still there and when he was still preforming his official duties


official duties?  Like coaching?
There was no coercion on his behalf


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Meister said:


> official duties?  Like coaching?
> There was no coercion on his behalf



The coach is responsible for the players as long as they are on the field or in the locker room.  

No overt coercion, that much seems to be true.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 27, 2022)

Meister said:


> You forgot to mention that he did it after the game, not before....and not during.


Little facts they leave out... Important facts....


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Then, um, prove he penalized players who didn't pray.



I did not claim that he did, I asked a question.


----------



## flan327 (Jun 27, 2022)

surada said:


> That's never been true. Look at history.


Or call any public library


Billy_Bob said:


> The decison says no.  The seperation of church and state was limited.  IT doesnt allow the government to create a state church.  It does not stop personal, public displays.


SEPARATION


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> It does not have to be just the coach doing it.  Could be another member of the school



If a Janitor does it, nobody is coerced into participating

If a Coach does it, players are coerced in order to stay in the coaches good graces


----------



## flan327 (Jun 27, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> Little facts they leave out... Important facts....


Not what the story reported


----------



## okfine (Jun 27, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> LOL you are overly sensitive and irrational since people are leaving most who doesn't give a shit about a small group praying in the middle of the field.
> 
> I wouldn't give it second thought because it doesn't hurt anyone and not my business either.
> 
> You must me a liberal who project their sensitivity onto people who don't give a shit about your wommanish feelings.


So, you aren't sensitive about someone kneeling during the national anthem? Forced coercion.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> If a Janitor does it, nobody is coerced into participating
> 
> If a Coach does it, players are coerced in order to stay in the coaches good graces



it is easy to tell who was never an athlete


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> In today's world of everything being political...
> 
> legislating from the bench is any and all rulings one does not agree with


You mean like they did with Roe?  You people have no ability to be introspect.


----------



## Meister (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Perhaps not overtly, but players will do things they may not really want to do just to stay on the good side of the coach.   Then when other players are doing it they will question the ones that are not


Now this is interesting.....can you think of any other situation where this could also apply to?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 27, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Not what the story reported


They left out critical facts..  They created a narrative...


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Bad decision by the Court.
> 
> The Coach is a paid employee, by choosing to pray to his chosen god he is endorsing that god as part of his official duties as head coach.  Endorsing one religion over all others is the first step to establishing it.
> 
> I cannot wait till the Satanist get ahold of this and start to hold their version of "prayers" after a football game.


As long as the coach doesn't require the prayer, then it is fine and if another religion would want to have a prayer, so be it. I believe prayer is private and personal, so I would not participate with the coach but those that want to have a right. It is not a violation of church and state.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 27, 2022)

okfine said:


> So, you aren't sensitive about someone kneeling during the national anthem? Forced coercion.



You are deflecting to something else.

Try again.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> You mean like they did with Roe?  You people have no ability to be introspect.



yes, just like that.  There is no difference between the two sides. 

And I am not "you people" as you will not find a post from me doing it


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Meister said:


> Now this is interesting.....can you think of any other situation where this could also apply to?



Do you have a point you are trying to make?


----------



## iceberg (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I did not claim that he did, I asked a question.


So let's speculate on the unknown and throw that on there to cast shade on a discussion when what you are suggesting can't be proven either 

OK.


----------



## Meister (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Do you have a point you are trying to make?


Yeah, little children, and having teachers introduce them to alternative genders


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> As long as the coach doesn't require the prayer, then it is fine and if another religion would want to have a prayer, so be it.



I did multiple sports in high school, players will often do things that are not "required" to stay within the good graces of the coach.  So, while the coach may not require it, there is still pressure on the athletes to please the coach.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 27, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Or call any public library
> 
> SEPARATION







Sue me...


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Meister said:


> Yeah, little children, and having teachers introduce them to alternative genders



That should not be happening either.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 27, 2022)

Meister said:


> Yeah, little children, and having teachers introduce them to alternative genders


In violation of the parents deeply held religious beliefs...  What could go wrong...


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

iceberg said:


> So let's speculate on the unknown and throw that on there to cast shade on a discussion when what you are suggesting can't be proven either
> 
> OK.



It was merely a question, and it totally leaves out the peer pressure the players might feel to join in.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Shortly after the Supreme Court ruled against school prayer, Schools responded that these prayers were “voluntary”
> 
> The Court rejected that claim and ruled that such prayer was coercion and that it unreasonably influences students to participate
> 
> Today the Court reversed itself and says these public prayers do not coerce participation



That was in the CLASSROOM where the kids were in a position where they had little recourse to refrain.

Private prayers after a game on the 50-yard line isn't imposing anything onto people who are leaving the stands quickly and several players join on their own after a while.

It is all about coercion and intrusion of speech onto others which can't happen at the 50 years line.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 27, 2022)

Meister said:


> He never coerced anyone to join in, they did it on their volition



The Court ruled on this in the past when schools claimed that such prayers were “voluntary”

Due to the positions of power that a teacher or coach had over students, it was ruled coerced prayer


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> It is all about coercion and intrusion of speech onto others which can't happen at the 50 years line.



Of course it can.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> As the TRUMPCourt continues to erode Constitutional protections long understood.
> 
> The coach has a right to personally pray but not to coerce players to participate in public prayer
> 
> The  coach was fired for ignoring instructions not to hold public prayers not for the act of praying


It still doesn't help his team to win.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> Private prayers after a game on the 50-yard line



Nothing done on the 50 yard line after a game with people still there can be called private.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 27, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> It is all about coercion and intrusion of speech onto others which can't happen at the 50 years line.



If you are a second string Wide Receiver and all other Wide a receivers are praying at the 50 yard line…….are you being coerced to join in?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Bad decision by the Court.
> 
> The Coach is a paid employee, by choosing to pray to his chosen god he is endorsing that god as part of his official duties as head coach.  Endorsing one religion over all others is the first step to establishing it.
> 
> I cannot wait till the Satanist get ahold of this and start to hold their version of "prayers" after a football game.





Golfing Gator said:


> No, it is their interpretation of what the Constitution says


That is literally, their job.


----------



## Meister (Jun 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The Court ruled on this in the past when schools claimed that such prayers were “voluntary”
> 
> Due to the positions of power that a teacher or coach had over students, it was ruled coerced prayer


But, that wasn't the intent of the Constitution.
That was legislating from the bench.

You need to take in account where the FF's influence came from.  It came from a country that
the Church dictated politics to the King.  That is not the case with all the subsequence rulings regarding the subject
of the separation between church and state.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Nothing done on the 50 yard line after a game with people still there can be called private.


IT does not have to be private...  Public displays are not illegal.  As long as he was not coercing others it violates no law and is protected under the 1st amendment.  

GET OVER IT!


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 27, 2022)

From the article:

"The Court's majority opinion noted that Kennedy had *"voluntarily discontinued the school tradition of locker-room prayers and his postgame religious talks to students," *and that the school district only took action against him "only for his decision to persist in praying quietly without his players after three games in October 2015."

At the District’s request, he voluntarily discontinued the school tradition of locker-room prayers and his postgame religious talks to students. The District disciplined him only for his decision to persist in praying quietly without his players after three games in October 2015."

===

He wasn't disciplined for prayers in the lockeroom where it could be construed as being forced onto some players to the 50 yard line that wasn't forcing anything onto anyone else.

The school district was being inconsistent here.


----------



## Meister (Jun 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> If you are a second string Wide Receiver and all other Wide a receivers are praying at the 50 yard line…….are you being coerced to join in?


no


----------



## okfine (Jun 27, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> You are deflecting to something else.
> 
> Try again.


It's not much different.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> If you are a second string Wide Receiver and all other Wide a receivers are praying at the 50 yard line…….are you being coerced to join in?



The article doesn't say a word about their being coerced thus you are making this up out of the air because you are trying to find away to dispute the ruling.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 27, 2022)

Meister said:


> But, that wasn't the intent of the Constitution.
> That was legislating from the bench.
> 
> You need to take in account where the FF's influence came from.  It came from a country that
> ...


That was the intent of the Constitution to block Government establishment of religion

In this case, the school is an agent of the Government


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 27, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> The article doesn't say a word about their being coerced thus you are making this up out of the air because you are trying to find away to dispute the ruling.


The opposing opinions talk about coercion


----------



## Meister (Jun 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> That was the intent of the Constitution to block Government establishment of religion
> 
> In this case, the school is an agent of the Government


And the coach didn't promote any religion when he was praying on the 50 yard line.
He didn't use a megaphone promoting his religion


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Nothing done on the 50 yard line after a game with people still there can be called private.



Now you are entering the twilight zone because the middle of the 50 yard line is over 50 feet from the stands which people are in the business of leaving.

There are no mention of players and people from the stands complaining about the prayers they can't hear in the article.

Your desperation is obvious bringing up bogus arguments.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> That was the intent of the Constitution to block Government establishment of religion
> 
> In this case, the school is an agent of the Government


Was he forming a religious power over the government or mandating a religion of the government?  No, he wasn't...  Epic Failure


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The opposing opinions talk about coercion



But they didn't show it was real outside of their dissenting heads and the article doesn't mention it either.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 27, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> But they didn't show it was real outside of their dissenting heads and the article doesn't mention it either.



_Today’s decision is particularly misguided because it elevates the religious rights of a school official, who voluntarily accepted public employment and the limits that public employment entails, over those of his students, who are required to attend school and who this Court has long recognized are particularly vulnerable and deserving of protection," Sotomayor wrote. "In doing so, the Court sets us further down a perilous path in forcing States to entangle themselves with religion, with all of our rights hanging in the balance."_


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 27, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> Was he forming a religious power over the government or mandating a religion of the government?  No, he wasn't...  Epic Failure



Yes, in expressing his religious views publicly and encouraging “voluntary“ participation he was coercing participation from players who depend on him for playing time


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Yes, in expressing his religious views publicly and encouraging “voluntary“ participation he was coercing participation from players who depend on him for playing time


    Voluntary is not coercing.... You destroyed your own argument.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> Now you are entering the twilight zone because the middle of the 50 yard line is over 50 feet from the stands which people are in the business of leaving.
> 
> There are no mention of players and people from the stands complaining about the prayers they can't hear in the article.
> 
> Your desperation is obvious bringing up bogus arguments.



Perhaps you do not understand what the word "private" means.  

I have no desperation, I am expressing my view of this ruling.  

That is all.

Why is everything about emotions with you?


----------



## Meister (Jun 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Yes, in expressing his religious views publicly and encouraging “voluntary“ participation he was coercing participation from players who depend on him for playing time


Whoa.....that is really stretching it even for you, RW.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Meister said:


> Whoa.....that is really stretching it even for you, RW.



Is it though?  

Did you ever do any sports in high school?


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> That was the intent of the Constitution to block Government establishment of religion
> 
> In this case, the school is an agent of the Government



Once again have to educate you as you keep disrespecting the First Amendment:

Cornell Law

Amendment I​Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, *or prohibiting the free exercise thereof*; *or abridging the freedom of speech*, or of the press; *or the right of the people peaceably to assemble*, and to petition the government for a redress of grievances.

===

The First Amendment guarantees freedoms concerning religion, expression, assembly, and the right to petition.  It forbids Congress from both promoting one religion over others and also restricting an individual’s religious practices.  It guarantees freedom of expression by prohibiting Congress from restricting the press or the rights of individuals to speak freely.  It also guarantees the right of citizens to assemble peaceably and to petition their government.


----------



## Meister (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Perhaps you do not understand what the word "private" means.
> 
> I have no desperation, I am expressing my view of this ruling.
> 
> ...


Private:
belonging to or for the use of one particular person or group of people only.


He was kneeling alone on the 50 yard line....alone, praying.
Nobody was coerced to join in.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Meister said:


> Private:
> belonging to or for the use of one particular person or group of people only.
> 
> 
> ...



clearly he was not alone.  

Nobody was overtly coerced to join in.


----------



## Meister (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Is it though?
> 
> Did you ever do any sports in high school?


Wanna wrestle? Run a quarter mile?
Coach always said if I couldn't whoop them on the mat, I could outrun them.

How about you?  Golf?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> Once again have to educate you as you keep disrespecting the First Amendment:
> 
> Cornell Law
> 
> ...



Thus the question is does saying a prayer for one religion promote it over the rest?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Meister said:


> Wanna wrestle? Run a quarter mile?
> Coach always said if I couldn't whoop them on the mat, I could outrun them.



And let me guess, you never did anything that was not required to gain the coach's favor


----------



## flan327 (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> it is easy to tell who was never an athlete


WTF?

Do athletes rule the world?

Do you make fun of people who are paralyzed?

Or have asthma?


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Perhaps you do not understand what the word "private" means.
> 
> I have no desperation, I am expressing my view of this ruling.
> 
> ...





Meister said:


> Private:
> belonging to or for the use of one particular person or group of people only.
> 
> 
> ...



They keep ignoring that and it is far away from the stands after a game where people normally move quickly out of the stadium.

The very thought of seeing someone over 50 feet away praying really spooks them is hilarious!

This is leftism being triggered over something so minor and I am a 32 yearlong Atheist who never prays but greatly respect the first amendment.


----------



## Meister (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> clearly he was not alone.
> 
> Nobody was overtly coerced to join in.
> 
> ...


Tells me that there are a lot of Christians who wanted to participate....ON THIER OWN.


----------



## flan327 (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Thus the question is does saying a prayer for one religion promote it over the rest?


Duh

That’s why schools HERE ask for a moment of silence


----------



## flan327 (Jun 27, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> They keep ignoring that and it is far away from the stands after a game where people normally move quickly out of the stadium.
> 
> The very thought of seeing someone over 50 feet away praying really spooks them is hilarious!
> 
> This is leftism being triggered over something so minor and I am a 32 yearlong Atheist who never prays but greatly respect the first amendment.


Why so hateful?


----------



## Concerned American (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I cannot wait till the Satanist get ahold of this and start to hold their version of "prayers" after a football game.


Sotomayor, in her dissent, stated that it was the schools duty to protect the students from this type of indoctrination.  What a joke.  She also agrees with "Drag Queen story hours"  Where is that concern for the protection of our vulnerable students?  If you have been following this story, the coach never required any student to take part nor did he treat one student more favorably than any other.  Indeed, more students voluntarily took part after the school decided to admonish Kennedy.  Is it your intention to limit their rights to worship?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Meister said:


> Tells me that there are a lot of Christians who wanted to participate....ON THIER OWN.



Of course it does.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Why so hateful?



It really seems to bother him that I disagree with this ruling.

Very odd indeed why he is taking it all so personally


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 27, 2022)

Meister said:


> Whoa.....that is really stretching it even for you, RW.


Not by a long shot

Ever since School Prayer was disallowed, the Court has been clear about what “Voluntary” means

Once again, the TRUMPCourt ignores decades of precedent


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Thus the question is does saying a prayer for one religion promote it over the rest?



No


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> It really seems to bother him that I disagree with this ruling.
> 
> Very odd indeed why he is taking it all so personally



LOL

You guys just keep ignoring the first amendment.


----------



## Meister (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> It really seems to bother him that I disagree with this ruling.
> 
> Very odd indeed why he is taking it all so personally


 The ruling set straight what the FF's Freedom of Religion had intended.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> No



I disagree, and for some odd reason that really pisses you off.

Why is that?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Meister said:


> The ruling set straight what the FF's Freedom of Religion had intended.



Thank you for your opinion.

I disagree, hopefully you can live with that


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Not by a long shot
> 
> Ever since School Prayer was disallowed, the Court has been clear about what “Voluntary” means
> 
> Once again, the TRUMPCourt ignores decades of precedent



It has long ago allowed prayers after school or before school or during lunchtime.

You need to catch up as you are way out of date.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I disagree, and for some odd reason that really pisses you off.
> 
> Why is that?



I see that you are pissed off about something.


----------



## Meister (Jun 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Not by a long shot
> 
> Ever since School Prayer was disallowed, the Court has been clear about what “Voluntary” means
> 
> Once again, the TRUMPCourt ignores decades of precedent


"Ever since School Prayer was disallowed"  So it was allowed for  a very very long time, huh?  
Thanks, RW


----------



## BlackSand (Jun 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> If you are really a school teacher you would know that conducting public prayer after you were told not to is……Insubordination


.

Maybe he thought that if he was going to be insubordinate ... 
He would rather argue with the school than God ... 

.​


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> I see that you are pissed off about something.



Not at all.  I have expressed my views.  I have not attacked anyone or made anything a personal matter.

you have done both, why is that?


----------



## Concerned American (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> But, since the door was opened, you can expect to see some pretty wild praying going on soon


Already do.  School sponsored "transition closets," non-gender specific restrooms in schools.  The degenerate left does not care about equal rights on any issue--only their own sick view of how the world should be.


----------



## Meister (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Thank you for your opinion.
> 
> I disagree, hopefully you can live with that


Well, you're going to have to live with this new ruling, GG.
I hope you can do that


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Bad decision by the Court.
> 
> The Coach is a paid employee, by choosing to pray to his chosen god he is endorsing that god as part of his official duties as head coach.  Endorsing one religion over all others is the first step to establishing it.
> 
> I cannot wait till the Satanist get ahold of this and start to hold their version of "prayers" after a football game.


Let the Satanist pray by himself then. If anyone else wants to join him; feel free 👍
What if this were a Muslim praying to his “ God?”  The School wouldn’t have the BALLS 🏈 to fire 🔥 him !


----------



## ozro (Jun 27, 2022)

So this coach was far enough from people I doubt anyone could hear him. What if he was "taking a knee," to support black rights?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The TRUMPCourt is wrong
> Just like they have been wrong on many recent decisions
> 
> They just don’t care as they revise our Constitution from the bench


Please tell us how they revised the Constitution


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Meister said:


> "Ever since School Prayer was disallowed"  So it was allowed for  a very very long time, huh?
> Thanks, RW



a lot of things were allowed for a long time, I guess we should bring them all back?


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Not at all.  I have expressed my views.  I have not attacked anyone or made anything a personal matter.
> 
> you have done both, why is that?



Because you are being IRRATIONAL.

Can't respect people who dislike the first amendment.

Amendment I​Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, *or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech*, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the government for a redress of grievances.

You ignore the bolded portion continually.

He was over 50 away from the stands praying in the middle of the empty field yet that incredibly disturbs you.

That is sad.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Meister said:


> Well, you're going to have to live with this new ruling, GG.
> I hope you can do that



Does not effect me at all except for allowing for some good discussion on this forum. 

Not everything is about me.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> Because you are being IRRATIONAL.
> 
> Can't respect people who dislike the first amendment.
> 
> ...



I am IRRATIONAL for holding a different opinion than you.

Well my friend, that speaks volumes about you.  

Also, it does not disturb me in the least.  Where you got this from I will never know


----------



## Meister (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> a lot of things were allowed for a long time, I guess we should bring them all back?


Just the ones that were right until the activist Justices legislated in favor of their bias.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> it is easy to tell who was never an athlete


I would be willing to consider the possibility that rightwinger was a janitor, though.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I did multiple sports in high school, players will often do things that are not "required" to stay within the good graces of the coach.  So, while the coach may not require it, there is still pressure on the athletes to please the coach.


There is peer pressure everywhere, drugs, sex, alcohol, I'd be more worried about falling to those pressures over a prayer.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I am IRRATIONAL for holding a different opinion than you.
> 
> Well my friend, that speaks volumes about you.
> 
> Also, it does not disturb me in the least.  Where you got this from I will never know



Now many here knows you disrespect the first amendment.




I hope you don't pass out if you see someone praying at a stop sign.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> There is peer pressure everywhere, drugs, sex, alcohol, I'd be more worried about falling to those pressures over a prayer.



Those are a bigger issue for sure, but not the topic of the thread.  My track coach was the head of the FCA for our school.   He always pushed it at practice. One day a buddy of mine that was Jewish showed up at a meeting Said he was there because he thought the coach kept him out of one of the relays because he did not come.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Bad decision by the Court.
> 
> The Coach is a paid employee, by choosing to pray to his chosen god he is endorsing that god as part of his official duties as head coach.  Endorsing one religion over all others is the first step to establishing it.
> 
> I cannot wait till the Satanist get ahold of this and start to hold their version of "prayers" after a football game.


/——-/ As long as the coach doesn’t force non believers or players of different religions to recite the prayer, I have no problem with the decision.
In my case, a sales manager who was a Fundamentalist, told his sales team they had to recite out loud his made-up prayer before the meeting began. Trouble was, one Jew and one Catholic refused. He fired them for it. Of course they won a discrimination suit and the manager was fired.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 27, 2022)

ozro said:


> So this coach was far enough from people I doubt anyone could hear him. What if he was "taking a knee," to support black rights?


He did 30 second silent prayers after the game to thank God no one was hurt in the game


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——-/ As long as the coach doesn’t force non believers or players of different religions to recite the prayer, I have no problem with the decision.
> In my case, a sales manager who was a Fundamentalist, told his sales team they had to recite out loud his made-up prayer before the meeting began. Trouble was, one Jew and one Catholic refused. He fired them for it. Of course they won a discrimination suit and the manager was fired.



A high school coach has a lot of influence over his players.  While there may not be overt force for them to join in, there is always a pressure to please the coach.


----------



## Couchpotato (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Correct, he can pray all he likes, just not part of his official duties


It's not at a mandatory team meeting where everyone has to chant the prayer.    Freedom OF religion not freedom FROM religion.   You people always seem to get that confused.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 27, 2022)

Guy lost his job 7 years ago praying on his on time after every gamem  Silent prayer.  Some players joined him.

Oh Well

Hope he now gets 7 years back pay with interest.  Think millions after for violating his rights.


----------



## Delldude (Jun 27, 2022)

I can see young Christian students will be off and running with this decision.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 27, 2022)

skews13 said:


> I ca
> 
> I can’t wait for the Muslims to start practicing theirs.


I see Muslims praying almost every day.

They unroll their prayer rug and face East and initiate their sacraments.

You know what I think to myself?

That it is awesome that Muslims have that kind of dedication to God and I need to have that kind if dedication in my relationship with God.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 27, 2022)

Delldude said:


> I can see young Christian students will be off and running with this decision.


If you consider going against Jesus' teachings the sign of a good Christian, anyway.

Why do you think Jesus got it all wrong when He said to go behind closed doors and pray silently in private instead of doing so in very public ways?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Missourian said:


> I see Muslims praying almost every day.
> 
> They unroll their prayer rug and face East and initiate their sacraments.
> 
> ...



Are there a lot of Muslims in your part of Missouri?


----------



## Missourian (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Are there a lot of Muslims in your part of Missouri?


A lot of Muslims drive OTR for a living.

Not a lot of room to face East for praying on a prayer mat in a semi sleeper.


----------



## Osiris-ODS (Jun 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> I know more about previous rulings than the Trumpcourt
> Who just doesn’t care


How could you know anything about anything when you literally spend every waking moment of your life with your little fingers typing without thinking on this forum?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 27, 2022)

Missourian said:


> That it is awesome that Muslims have that kind of dedication to God and I need to have that kind if dedication in my relationship with God.


A good place to star6 might be to open up the N.T. and read at least as far as the first 6 chapters in the very first book.

It shouldn't take you long.

The supremacist doctrine called Islam  uses public prayer as a tool to intimidate. JESUS , on the other hand, encouraged His followers to form a one on one relationship with God singularly and in private.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Bad decision by the Court.
> 
> The Coach is a paid employee, by choosing to pray to his chosen god he is endorsing that god as part of his official duties as head coach.  Endorsing one religion over all others is the first step to establishing it.
> 
> I cannot wait till the Satanist get ahold of this and start to hold their version of "prayers" after a football game.


No.  

When someone becomes an employee, private or public, they do not give up their rights.

He required no one to join him nor did he coerce anyone to join him

This was the absolute correct ruling.


----------



## Delldude (Jun 27, 2022)

Dogmaphobe said:


> If you consider going against Jesus' teachings the sign of a good Christian, anyway.
> 
> Why do you think Jesus got it all wrong when He said to go behind closed doors and pray silently in private instead of doing so in very public ways?


Witness from a phone booth?


----------



## Missourian (Jun 27, 2022)

Dogmaphobe said:


> A good place to star6 might be to open up the N.T. and read at least as far as the first 6 chapters in the very first book.
> 
> It shouldn't take you long.


Matthew is one of my favorite books...read it through many times.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 27, 2022)

His praying in the middle of the football field at the 50-yard line.

The High School football field dimensions are:

Sports Know How





Excerpt:

*Football Field Dimensions – High School:*

The dimensions of a regulation High School football field are essentially the same as a professional field with the exception of the Hash Marks and Goal Posts

*Overall Dimensions – High School*

High School Overall football field dimensions are as follows:

Length: 360 feet or 120 yards
*Width: 160 feet or 53 1/3 yards*

LINK

=====

This means he was around *100 feet from the nearest stands *which likely means his prayers are not being heard at all.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 27, 2022)

LOL

They were silent prayers


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jun 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> A win for religious freedom. For you Constitutional remedial learners: there is no "separation of church and state" in the Constitution. The 1st Amendment says ONLY that Congress cannot establish a state religion, as in the Church of England. That's it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God with all these great rulings, I have to be like Vegetable and wear Depends it is so exciting


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 27, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Oh my gladiolus
> 
> THERE IS NO “GOD”


Wrong again...  That is your belief.  It does not make it so..


----------



## Missourian (Jun 27, 2022)

Dogmaphobe said:


> If you consider going against Jesus' teachings the sign of a good Christian, anyway.
> 
> Why do you think Jesus got it all wrong when He said to go behind closed doors and pray silently in private instead of doing so in very public ways?


I think the meaning was don't pray in public if your intention is to be rewarded by your peers...for that is the only reward you will receive.


Praying in public if your intention is to honor God in a manner that can (and did) cause you persecution is not the same as what the Pharisees were being chastised for.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 27, 2022)

God Bless President Trump as he continues to steer America on the correct course.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 27, 2022)

Delldude said:


> I can see young Christian students will be off and running with this decision.


Horrific.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 27, 2022)

Here in Virginia school coaches and teachers openly pray. 
The difference being we have no Karen Kommies around melting down over it.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 27, 2022)

The First Amendment wins again









						Supreme Court sides with coach in public school prayer case
					

The case involved a high school football coach praying post-game at the 50-yard line.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Darkwind said:


> No.
> 
> When someone becomes an employee, private or public, they do not give up their rights.



So then you are saying that a teacher should be free to speak to their students about their same sex spouse, since they have not given up any rights.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 27, 2022)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Please tell us how they revised the Constitution



He's just butthurt


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> So then you are saying that a teacher should be _*free to speak to their students*_ about their same sex spouse, since they have not given up any rights.



See if you can find the pertinent line in the above. I highlighted it for you.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 27, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> He's just butthurt



We need to fill entire large pools with Preparation H at this point. Dive in, liberals, "the water's fine"--in a manner of speaking


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 27, 2022)

Here is the really funny part as pointed out by Justice Gorsuch:

"Mr. Kennedy prayed during a period when school employees were free to speak with a friend, call for a reservation at a restaurant, check email, or attend to other personal matters. He offered his prayers quietly while his students were otherwise occupied. Still, the Bremerton School District disciplined him anyway. It did so because it thought anything less could lead a reasonable observer to conclude (mistakenly) that it endorsed Mr. Kennedy’s religious beliefs. That reasoning was misguided. Both the Free Exercise and Free Speech Clauses of the First Amendment protect expressions like Mr. Kennedy’s. Nor does a proper understanding of the Amendment’s Establishment Clause require the government to single out private religious speech for special disfavor. The Constitution and the best of our traditions counsel mutual respect and tolerance, not censorship and suppression, for religious and nonreligious views alike."

LINK


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> We need to fill entire large pools with Preparation H at this point. Dive in, liberals, "the water's fine"--in a manner of speaking



It's been a good week or two on SCOTUS rulings


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 27, 2022)

Dogmaphobe said:


> If you consider going against Jesus' teachings the sign of a good Christian, anyway.
> 
> Why do you think Jesus got it all wrong when He said to go behind closed doors and pray silently in private instead of doing so in very public ways?



Jesus prayed publicly: in the synagogue; with his disciples in open areas; in stories where there were thousands present. Jesus did not make a commandment never to pray in public. He said this:

“*When you pray, do not be like the hypocrites, for they love to pray standing in the synagogues and on the street corners to be seen by men* …

In Matt 6:5-8. As you see, the hypocrites pray ONLY to be seen by men. Their primary goal is not to give thanks to or make connection to God. That's the difference, and it's why Jesus broke His own commandment. He wasn't a hypocrite.


----------



## BS Filter (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Bad decision by the Court.
> 
> The Coach is a paid employee, by choosing to pray to his chosen god he is endorsing that god as part of his official duties as head coach.  Endorsing one religion over all others is the first step to establishing it.
> 
> I cannot wait till the Satanist get ahold of this and start to hold their version of "prayers" after a football game.


He isn't endorsing his God.  That's a bullshit propaganda term.  He has a Constitutional right.  No one is buying that crap any longer.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> See if you can find the pertinent line in the above. I highlighted it for you.



So are you saying that teachers give up some of their freedom of speech?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> He isn't endorsing his God.  That's a bullshit propaganda term.  He has a Constitutional right.  No one is buying that crap any longer.



If praying to someone/thing is not an endorsement I do not know what would be


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 27, 2022)

I don’t want to see you guys whining when Muslims, Satanists, and Pastafarians do the same thing.

_“Gather around kids.  Let’s all form a pentagon and thank Satan for this victory.“_


----------



## MAGA Macho Man (Jun 27, 2022)

God, the First Amendment, and Trump win again. On the Trump appointed justices, I believe one of the smartest things that Trump did in nominating these justices is to listen to the Federalist Society that painstakingly graded these judges.
















						Techno Fog: Supreme Court Upholds 1A Freedoms of a High School Coach - Sotomayor Dissent: Coach "Not Entitled to First Amendment Protections At All"
					

The US Supreme Court ruled in favor of Coach Kennedy in a decision released Monday morning. In a 6-3 vote the Thomas Court sided with Joseph Kennedy who lost his job in the Bremerton School District after he knelt at midfield after games to offer a quiet personal prayer. Coach Kennedy was fired...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## BS Filter (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> If praying to someone/thing is not an endorsement I do not know what would be


I agree, you don't know the definition of "endorsement".  Your new judge also doesn't know the definition of a few words.  Thank God we have 6 educated people on the Supreme Court.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> If praying to someone/thing is not an endorsement I do not know what would be



Did YOU hear it.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> I agree, you don't know the definition of "endorsement".  Your new judge also doesn't know the definition of a few words.  Thank God we have 6 educated people on the Supreme Court.



an act of giving one's public approval or support to someone or something.

So, praying is not giving approval or support?  You sure you want to stick with that?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 27, 2022)

MAGA Macho Man said:


> God, the First Amendment, and Trump win again. On the Trump appointed justices, I believe one of the smartest things that Trump did in nominating these justices is to listen to the Federalist Society that painstakingly graded these judges.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> So are you saying that teachers give up some of their freedom of speech?



That's not the entire issue, and you still haven't read the opinion.

If you're going to say this much about it--read the opinion.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> That's not the entire issue, and you still haven't read the opinion.
> 
> If you're going to say this much about it--read the opinion.



I was responding to this comment...

_When someone becomes an employee, private or public, they do not give up their rights._

Do you agree with this?


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> So then you are saying that a teacher should be free to speak to their students about their same sex spouse, since they have not given up any rights.


I'm not saying that at all.  Your agenda ends in this topic right here.

I am saying that a teacher, on his or her own, in public, is permitted to pray to whatever God they worship, and the Government cannot stop it.

If you think that a person praying in public is formal education, then you need to evaluate what you know about education.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 27, 2022)

Wow their dissent had some lies in it and stupid reasoning too.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Darkwind said:


> I'm not saying that at all.  Your agenda ends in this topic right here.
> 
> I am saying that a teacher, on his or her own, in public, is permitted to pray to whatever God they worship, and the Government cannot stop it.
> 
> If you think that a person praying in public is formal education, then you need to evaluate what you know about education.



So, does a teacher give up some rights while on the job or not?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> an act of giving one's public approval or support to someone or something.
> 
> So, praying is not giving approval or support?  You sure you want to stick with that?



How about when I wear my cross earrings, which I do often--you would no doubt hate that endorsement, but you realize it's a protected right, yes?

And that Muslim women can wear the hijab even though that is MOST DEFINITELY an endorsement....right?

Man, this was one bad argument.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> So, does a teacher give up some rights while on the job or not?



READ THE OPINION


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> So, does a teacher give up some rights while on the job or not?


After a football game, when everyone is going home is NOT on the job.  I thought people understood the difference.  Apparently, they do not.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> READ THE OPINION



answer the question


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I was responding to this comment...
> 
> _When someone becomes an employee, private or public, they do not give up their rights._
> 
> Do you agree with this?



Since you won't read the opinion--which you could do and spend less time than you have ignorantly pontificating here--I will say that YES of course I cannot say whatever I like to my students, nor would I. The Court ruled that in praying quietly, the coach did not have _specific duties at the time related to the players_. It would be like a secondary teacher praying between classes. The district basically inflicted a "heckler's veto"--they just didn't like it and like many IGNORANT people, thought they could impose Secularism as the defacto, if not stated, religion on all govt grounds.

They cannot. That ended today. As is Constitutional.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Darkwind said:


> After a football game, when everyone is going home is NOT on the job.  I thought people understood the difference.  Apparently, they do not.



I disagree.

As long as there players on the field or in the locker room, the coach is responsible for them.   Thus he is on the job


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Those are a bigger issue for sure, but not the topic of the thread.  My track coach was the head of the FCA for our school.   He always pushed it at practice. One day a buddy of mine that was Jewish showed up at a meeting Said he was there because he thought the coach kept him out of one of the relays because he did not come.


That is on him,he probably need to talk to the coach and asked if his perception was true and correct. I guess he will never know.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> How about when I wear my cross earrings, which I do often--you would no doubt hate that endorsement, but you realize it's a protected right, yes?
> 
> And that Muslim women can wear the hijab even though that is MOST DEFINITELY an endorsement....right?
> 
> Man, this was one bad argument.



Neither of those is a endorsement.    A hijab is a cultural thing as much as a religious one and lots of people war crosses for all sorts of reasons.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I disagree.
> 
> As long as there players on the field or in the locker room, the coach is responsible for them.   Thus he is on the job


The SCOTUS didn't see it that way.  And I think it was the correct ruling.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Neither of those is a endorsement.    A hijab is a cultural thing as much as a religious one and lots of people war crosses for all sorts of reasons.



Oh good gawd now you're floundering


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I am IRRATIONAL for holding a different opinion than you.
> 
> Well my friend, that speaks volumes about you.
> 
> Also, it does not disturb me in the least.  Where you got this from I will never know


Many people believe the court to be irrational as well, the idea that different opinions are not tolerated is a major issue with the country today.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Since you won't read the opinion--which you could do and spend less time than you have ignorantly pontificating here--I will say that YES of course I cannot say whatever I like to my students, nor would I. The Court ruled that in praying quietly, the coach did not have _specific duties at the time related to the players_. It would be like a secondary teacher praying between classes. The district basically inflicted a "heckler's veto"--they just didn't like it and like many IGNORANT people, thought they could impose Secularism as the defacto, if not stated, religion on all govt grounds.
> 
> They cannot. That ended today. As is Constitutional.



Thanks!   mixed in all those personal attacks is the answer to the question.  

You all are so emotional about all of this


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Darkwind said:


> The SCOTUS didn't see it that way.  And I think it was the correct ruling.



I understand that.  I disagree and have expressed my views as to why.

That has really triggered some people, not sure why.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> Many people believe the court to be irrational as well, the idea that different opinions are not tolerated is a major issue with the country today.



Yep, it is a major issue with the country today. 

This thread is a good example, I have expressed my views of the ruling in a civil manner and yet many people are just so angry I do not agree with them.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> That is on him,he probably need to talk to the coach and asked if his perception was true and correct. I guess he will never know.



considering that was more than 40 years ago, we sure will not.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Thanks!   mixed in all those personal attacks is the answer to the question.
> 
> You all are so emotional about all of this



You didn't read the Opinion which is why you are embarrassing yourself here with bogus arguments.

You are the one who is getting emotional since you have been posing in this thread for over an hour and probably up to 25 posts.


----------



## BS Filter (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> an act of giving one's public approval or support to someone or something.
> 
> So, praying is not giving approval or support?  You sure you want to stick with that?


Praying is a Constitutional right.


----------



## BS Filter (Jun 27, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> I don’t want to see you guys whining when Muslims, Satanists, and Pastafarians do the same thing.
> 
> _“Gather around kids.  Let’s all form a pentagon and thank Satan for this victory.“_


Hurts, huh.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Praying is a Constitutional right.



So you would be cool with a Wican starting each day in her classroom praying to Gaia?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> You didn't read the Opinion which is why you are embarrassing yourself here with bogus arguments.
> 
> You are the one who is getting emotional since you have been posing in this thread for over an hour and probably up to 25 posts.



It has been a entertaining discussion despite your and others best attempts to make it all personal.

All this just because I have a different opinion than yours.

Sad really


----------



## badger2 (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Bad decision by the Court.
> 
> The Coach is a paid employee, by choosing to pray to his chosen god he is endorsing that god as part of his official duties as head coach.  Endorsing one religion over all others is the first step to establishing it.
> 
> I cannot wait till the Satanist get ahold of this and start to hold their version of "prayers" after a football game.


Yes, watch Hitchen's video: "Hitchens Eviscerates the Catholic Church," where indeed he does call god the "dictator." Then again, this rabid ultraconservative SCOTUS is literally going bananas with its newfound overconfidence. The media prisoner's syllabus should include Seidel, The Founding Myth: Why Christian Nationalism is Un-American; Haegglund, Radical Atheism; Shults, Iconoclastic Theology.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 27, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Hurts, huh.


I’m fine with it as long as it’s consistent for all religions.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Yep, it is a major issue with the country today.
> 
> This thread is a good example, I have expressed my views of the ruling in a civil manner and yet many people are just so angry I do not agree with them.


It happens to me all the time, no big deal. Congress is full of the intolerant on both sides.


----------



## BS Filter (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> So you would be cool with a Wican starting each day in her classroom praying to Gaia?


I don't give a hoot.  As long as she isn't indoctrinating students with her bullshit.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> It happens to me all the time, no big deal. Congress is full of the intolerant on both sides.



Make sense as they are being voted into office by the intolerant.


----------



## BS Filter (Jun 27, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> I’m fine with it as long as it’s consistent for all religions.


We agree.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> I don't give a hoot.  As long as she isn't indoctrinating students with her bullshit.



You do not think that watching a teacher do something every day for 180 school days might lead to a little indoctrination?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> A win for religious freedom. For you Constitutional remedial learners: there is no "separation of church and state" in the Constitution. The 1st Amendment says ONLY that Congress cannot establish a state religion, as in the Church of England. That's it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you are correct and it’s been misquoted and mis applied as a matter of convenience
Freedom OF religion and not freedom FROM religion. A lot like dying WITH Covid versus FROM  Covid 
Twist the  words to suit your feelings
Few realize how destructive Madilyn Murray Ohare truely was. A fake herself, she was using her two boys.  They personally had no issue with prayer but she did.  She was such a reprehensible person that she disappeared and although never proven it’s presumed her sons did it.


----------



## easyt65 (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> If praying to someone/thing is not an endorsement I do not know what would be


God doesn't need your 'endorsement', but you desperayely need his mercy. We all do.


----------



## BS Filter (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> You do not think that watching a teacher do something every day for 180 school days might lead to a little indoctrination?





Golfing Gator said:


> You do not think that watching a teacher do something every day for 180 school days might lead to a little indoctrination?


Possibly.  I often drive by a guy preaching on a busy street corner about the end of the world.  I haven't had the urge to join him.....yet.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Possibly.  I often drive by a guy preaching on a busy street corner about the end of the world.  I haven't had the urge to join him.....yet.



Teachers tend to have a bit more sway over the students than some strangers on the corner. 

You know, the whole "grooming" thing we keep hearing so much about.


----------



## BS Filter (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Teachers tend to have a bit more sway over the students than some strangers on the corner.
> 
> You know, the whole "grooming" thing we keep hearing so much about.


Well, as long as they don't start sacrificing animals or humans on an alter or interference with classes, I don't see any harm.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 27, 2022)

The first time a coach or player heads out to the 50yd line with a prayer rug, you're going to see the left suddenly be all for it.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 27, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> The first time a coach or player heads out to the 50yd line with a prayer rug, you're going to see the left suddenly be all for it.


Because it would be equal treatment.

When a coach heads out to the 50 yard line with a rug, you guys are going to go ballistic.


----------



## Couchpotato (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> A high school coach has a lot of influence over his players.  While there may not be overt force for them to join in, there is always a pressure to please the coach.



And?   Does that mean the coach has to cloister himself and speak only X's and O's lest he influence some kid who looks up to him?    Seriously, he was going out to the middle of the field and silently praying.     Im not sure how those influences anyone to do anything other than kneel in the center of the field.      You might have a point if he were out there screaming the lords prayer or proselytizing one religion or another but that aint what was happening.    If he wasnt praying aloud or talking about it how would anyone who wasnt already a Christian or Muslim or Jew or insert religion here know to pray?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 27, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Because it would be equal treatment.
> 
> When a coach heads out to the 50 yard line with a rug, you guys are going to go ballistic.


We will become ballistic when a measure Is introduced to make all in the stadium  face Mecca also.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> It has been a entertaining discussion despite your and others best attempts to make it all personal.
> 
> All this just because I have a different opinion than yours.
> 
> Sad really



Why don't YOU tell everyone in the forum that the 8 Supreme Court Justices are wrong about another free speech ruling in this thread?

After Supreme Court Win, Christian Students Accept Monetary Settlement From College That Violated Their Free Speech Rights​
LINK

Can hardly wait to read what objection you will invent.


----------



## BS Filter (Jun 27, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Because it would be equal treatment.
> 
> When a coach heads out to the 50 yard line with a rug, you guys are going to go ballistic.


Only if he has a bomb strapped to his chest.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Teachers tend to have a bit more sway over the students than some strangers on the corner.
> 
> You know, the whole "grooming" thing we keep hearing so much about.



That is YOUR *opinion.*

I have played in sports even on a Basketball team that won the city championship in 1975 never felt the coach had anyone under his control.

You bank too much on the influence of coaches over teens who will quickly forget their teachers and coaches when they leave school for the day.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 27, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Because it would be equal treatment.
> 
> When a coach heads out to the 50 yard line with a rug, you guys are going to go ballistic.



If a Muslim, or someone of any faith wants to kneel and pray, it's certainly fine by me. It's only when it's forced on everyone that it becomes problematic.


----------



## BS Filter (Jun 27, 2022)

Christophobia is a terrible disease.


----------



## BS Filter (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Neither of those is a endorsement.    A hijab is a cultural thing as much as a religious one and lots of people war crosses for all sorts of reasons.



You lost GG. The SC ruled against this, end of story.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Thanks!   mixed in all those personal attacks is the answer to the question.
> 
> You all are so emotional about all of this



I'm not emotional at all. You keep changing the goalposts--"endorsement", something YOU made up--and then calling people emotional when they give you facts.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> I'm not emotional at all. You keep changing the goalposts--"endorsement", something YOU made up--and then calling people emotional when they give you facts.


Thats why I iggied the sum bitch


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Couchpotato said:


> And? Does that mean the coach has to cloister himself and speak only X's and O's lest he influence some kid who looks up to him? Seriously, he was going out to the middle of the field and silently praying. Im not sure how those influences anyone to do anything other than kneel in the center of the field



Why the center of the field?  Why do it where everyone can see you if not to make some sort of point?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> The first time a coach or player heads out to the 50yd line with a prayer rug, you're going to see the left suddenly be all for it.



and the right will lose their fucking minds and start shooting


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> Why don't YOU tell everyone in the forum that the 8 Supreme Court Justices are wrong about another free speech ruling in this thread?
> 
> After Supreme Court Win, Christian Students Accept Monetary Settlement From College That Violated Their Free Speech Rights​
> LINK
> ...



They got that one correct.  The students were not employed by the Govt doing the actions while on the clock.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> You lost GG. The SC ruled against this, end of story.



I apologize, I did not realize once the SC ruled nobody was ever allowed to disagree.

I must have missed that ruling. 

Do you have a link?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> and the right will lose their fucking minds and start shooting


We will?
Will you be available as a recipient?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> I'm not emotional at all. You keep changing the goalposts--"endorsement", something YOU made up--and then calling people emotional when they give you facts.



I have moved nothing at all.   It was not I that brought up endorsements, I responded to a post from someone else.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

WEATHER53 said:


> We will?
> Will you be available as a recipient?



You would not like that, I would shoot back and you would shit your pants before you died.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 27, 2022)

Darkwind said:


> I'm not saying that at all.  Your agenda ends in this topic right here.
> 
> I am saying that a teacher, on his or her own, in public, is permitted to pray to whatever God they worship, and the Government cannot stop it.
> 
> If you think that a person praying in public is formal education, then you need to evaluate what you know about education.


So a teach trying to indoctrinate young kids into homosexual practices, is formal education?  I have stupid Wally Gator on ignore, so have to answer him through you.  If you dont mind my question to him?d


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> considering that was more than 40 years ago, we sure will not.


Hopefully he wasn't traumatized for life by it.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> Hopefully he wasn't traumatized for life by it.



I am sure he was not.  But I have not seen him since 1982 so I cannot really say for sure.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I apologize, I did not realize once the SC ruled nobody was ever allowed to disagree.
> 
> I must have missed that ruling.
> 
> Do you have a link?



You can disagree but it won't get you anywhere.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> You can disagree but it won't get you anywhere.



I am not trying to get anywhere.   This is a political discussion forum, I am trying to have a discussion. 

It is a fools game to think anyone on these forums will ever change their mind on an issue.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 27, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Because it would be equal treatment.
> 
> When a coach heads out to the 50 yard line with a rug, you guys are going to go ballistic.



What "guys"? Not me


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Why the center of the field?  Why do it where everyone can see you if not to make some sort of point?



Now who's "emotional"?

That bothers you. That's your issue, no one else's.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I am sure he was not.  But I have not seen him since 1982 so I cannot really say for sure.


Well, I am guessing that he wasn't tramatized so that leads me to believe it didn't bother him and maybe he learned to speak up.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Now who's "emotional"?



You all.



SweetSue92 said:


> That bothers you. That's your issue, no one else's.



It does not bother me, I simply asked a question about it. 

Can you not have a discussion without brining emotions into it?


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Darkwind said:


>



I wish more people lived by this


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Bad decision by the Court.
> 
> The Coach is a paid employee, by choosing to pray to his chosen god he is endorsing that god as part of his official duties as head coach.  Endorsing one religion over all others is the first step to establishing it.
> 
> I cannot wait till the Satanist get ahold of this and start to hold their version of "prayers" after a football game.


What religion does this establish?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I wish more people lived by this


They can’t because they need to force you to accept their opinion in order to feel secure about their own


----------



## Flash (Jun 27, 2022)

Know what is hypocritical?

These Libtards that support kneeling in filthy protest on public property but don't support kneeling for prayer.

Here the Democrat assholes kneeling on public property.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> What "guys"? Not me


You conservatives will go psycho when someone who is not Christian pushes their religious beliefs in a similar way this coach did.

Are you ok with a teacher expressing their Satanist beliefs in front of school children?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 27, 2022)

WEATHER53 said:


> We will become ballistic when a measure Is introduced to make all in the stadium  face Mecca also.


Wouldn’t happen.


----------



## Couchpotato (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Why the center of the field?  Why do it where everyone can see you if not to make some sort of point?


Why do you get to decide where he prays?     Why would you want to?  Why would you want the Government to decide that?  What business is it of your‘s or the government‘s?     Again he wasn’t praying aloud.  He wasn’t asking anyone to join him.    Basically the man went to the middle of the field and took a knee.   If everyone had minded their own business no one would have had any idea what he was doing.     This is one of the problems currently.  Everyone is way to interested in what others are doing and how that might offend them in some way.


----------



## Delldude (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I disagree.
> 
> As long as there players on the field or in the locker room, the coach is responsible for them.   Thus he is on the job


So I guess if they were going to an away game and the bus rolled over the hill, it would be out of the question to pray that others may survive?


----------



## Couchpotato (Jun 27, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> You conservatives will go psycho when someone who is not Christian pushes their religious beliefs in a similar way this coach did.
> 
> Are you ok with a teacher expressing their Satanist beliefs in front of school children?


How did he ”push” his beliefs exactly?   By kneeling?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Couchpotato said:


> Why do you get to decide where he prays?     Why would you want to?  Why would you want the Government to decide that?  What business is it of your‘s or the government‘s?     Again he wasn’t praying aloud.  He wasn’t asking anyone to join him.    Basically the man went to the middle of the field and took a knee.   If everyone had minded their own business no one would have had any idea what he was doing.     This is one of the problems currently.  Everyone is way to interested in what others are doing and how that might offend them in some way.



yet somehow his players started joining him, as if they knew what he was doing.

weird


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 27, 2022)

Couchpotato said:


> How did he ”push” his beliefs exactly?   By kneeling?


You didn’t read the story?


----------



## Delldude (Jun 27, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Wouldn’t happen.


If it did, Dearborn would be a good place to look.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Delldude said:


> So I guess if they were going to an away game and the bus rolled over the hill, it would be out of the question to pray that others may survive?



that would be a great prayer to say to yourself as your rolling down the hill.


----------



## Delldude (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Make sense as they are being voted into office by the intolerant.


I thought i was 'the intolerable's'.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 27, 2022)

Delldude said:


> If it did, Dearborn would be a good place to look.


Dearborn?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 27, 2022)

We express our beliefs
Liberals choose to fear or disagree so they want it safe space removed from sight.


----------



## Couchpotato (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> yet somehow his players started joining him, as if they knew what he was doing.
> 
> weird


Joined him doing what?   Kneeling?   Unless they already religious in some way what else would they know to do?     BTW they are also free citizens able to do what they want.    Their parents if it was a big deal were also free to stop them.     Why does the Government need to be involved here?


----------



## Couchpotato (Jun 27, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> You didn’t read the story?


I did.  He was kneeling on the 50 yd line and praying silently.  That's not pushing your beliefs.      The only reason anyone KNOWS what he was doing is because they asked and he was truthful with them.      And his answer was that he was praying thanking God everyone completed the game uninjured.    He didnt say what the prayer was or which god he was praying to.   Everyone just inferred he meant God.       Sorry but that's their problem not his.    Im still trying to figure out why you all want the Government involved in things like this.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 27, 2022)

Couchpotato said:


> I did.  He was kneeling on the 50 yd line and praying silently.  That's not pushing your beliefs.


So you would have no problem with a high school coach doing a Satanic prayer after games with some of the players.


----------



## Couchpotato (Jun 27, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> So you would have no problem with a high school coach doing a Satanic prayer after games with some of the players.


If some Satanist went to the middle of the field and prayed silently, how on earth would I know who he's praying to?      BTW Satanists worship themself not Satan so if they were praying to themselves then they might have a mental issue outside their religious ones.   I wouldnt allow my child to participate but what other parents do is their problem


----------



## Cougarbear (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Bad decision by the Court.
> 
> The Coach is a paid employee, by choosing to pray to his chosen god he is endorsing that god as part of his official duties as head coach.  Endorsing one religion over all others is the first step to establishing it.
> 
> I cannot wait till the Satanist get ahold of this and start to hold their version of "prayers" after a football game.


More error by one without reasoning abilities. He wasn't endorsing any religion by praying. The Court ruled that coaches of all religions can pray in silence as a form of expression anywhere they want. There is no "separation of religion and state" in the Constitution. Only that we can express our religion openly and the state cannot start a religion of their own. Even though Democrat liberals have been doing so with their religion of Satan.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 27, 2022)

ozro said:


> So this coach was far enough from people I doubt anyone could hear him. What if he was "taking a knee," to support black rights?


He would get the Nobel Peace prize !!!


----------



## Cougarbear (Jun 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> As the TRUMPCourt continues to erode Constitutional protections long understood.
> 
> The coach has a right to personally pray but not to coerce players to participate in public prayer
> 
> The  coach was fired for ignoring instructions not to hold public prayers not for the act of praying


But, he did stop having the team in on a vocal prayer. He was fired because he still knelt down in an act of prayer after games by himself. The ironic part of your post was this idea of long understood precedence. Up until the mid 20th century, it was Constitutionally approved of to pray in public in schools and government grounds. For almost 180 years it was approved of. That was precedence. Why was that overturned and approved by Democrat liberals and this cannot be overturned? I mean, really.


----------



## Lisa558 (Jun 27, 2022)

So liberals applaud when a bunch of rich ingrates refuse to show the proper respect to the U.S. flag but pitch a fit when someone kneels to pray?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 27, 2022)

Couchpotato said:


> If some Satanist went to the middle of the field and prayed silently, how on earth would I know who he's praying to?


This guy wasn’t praying silently. Did you forget to read the story?


----------



## Cougarbear (Jun 27, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> This guy wasn’t praying silently. Did you forget to read the story?


He's in the middle of the field alone. The band is playing and people talking. No one heard him. And, even if they did, that still doesn't break the Constitution. He's free to express his religion openly and loudly if he wants to. You can ignore him if you so choose to.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 27, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> He's in the middle of the field alone. The band is playing and people talking. No one heard him.


False. Maybe you should try reading the story now.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 27, 2022)

Liberals greatly  fear a Higher Power that’s not government


----------



## Cougarbear (Jun 27, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> False. Maybe you should try reading the story now.


Okay, he's in the middle of the field praying loudly. So what? He's still afforded the right to freely express his gratitude to God in prayer anywhere in the U.S. This is in the Constitution's 1st amendment. Just like Congressmen in Congress can open with a word of prayer and still do. Jefferson was always present for the prayer too.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> A win for religious freedom. For you Constitutional remedial learners: there is no "separation of church and state" in the Constitution. The 1st Amendment says ONLY that Congress cannot establish a state religion, as in the Church of England. That's it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should have a mod correct your erroneous thread title. Not "sidelines".


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2022)

Couchpotato said:


> He was kneeling on the 50 yd line and praying silently.


With students. On the clock. At a school sponsored event.

That was the issue people had with it. Not just atheists, eeither. Some religious people are responsible and dont play this lying ass little game where they pretend it is oppression not to be able to organize student prayer at school sponsored events.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> View attachment 663036


Again, a pretty stupid misrepresentation.

I dont understand why people are so willing to make themselves look so dumb to get attention on a message board.


----------



## fncceo (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> by choosing to pray to his chosen god he is endorsing that god as part of his official duties as head coach. Endorsing one religion over all others is the first step to establishing it.



I don't believe The Court specified to whom we should pray ... only that prayer, a personal act, wasn't against The Constitution.

Our Congress begins every new session with a prayer.  That has never been defined as an endorsement of a single faith.

Congress has an appointed Office of Chaplain ... but, this has never been defined as an endorsement of a single faith.

You can pray to Vishnu, Hashem, Allah, Beelzebub, Flying Pasta Monster, or L. Ron Hubbard ... or you can choose not to pray at all.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 27, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Again, a pretty stupid misrepresentation.
> 
> I dont understand why people are so willing to make themselves look so dumb to get attention on a message board.


Thank you for the hand raising


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

fncceo said:


> Our Congress begins every new session with a prayer. That has never been defined as an endorsement of a single faith.
> 
> Congress has an appointed Office of Chaplain ... but, this has never been defined as an endorsement of a single faith.



If they only ever prayed to a single faith/god/deity then it would be


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 27, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Again, a pretty stupid misrepresentation.
> 
> I dont understand why people are so willing to make themselves look so dumb to get attention on a message board.


That is exactly what happened.
An opposing coach who lost filed the complaint.
The meme is literally accurate


----------



## badger2 (Jun 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> A win for religious freedom. For you Constitutional remedial learners: there is no "separation of church and state" in the Constitution. The 1st Amendment says ONLY that Congress cannot establish a state religion, as in the Church of England. That's it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OP expresses a faulty logic by inserting something that doesn't exist, not surprising for a science of non-existent entities such as religion. As Seidel states,

'One's personal theistic beliefs do not "own" the other ideas generated by one's mind. By that same logic, blue jeans would be "Jewish Blue Jeans" because the inventors of the pants, Jacob W. Davis and Levi Straus, happened to be Jewish. If we follow this illogic - that a person's religion informs all their other ideas - why limit it to religion? Why not argue that America is a nation of hair-powderers and wig-wearers?

And why limit the logic to suggesting that religion informs the nation? Why not claim that the founders built a Christian outhouse or planted a Judeo-Christian vegetable garden? Of course, designing a nation is different from designing a pair of jeans, but religion cannot be assumed to influence either. 

Those religious beliefs must be examined and compared against the principles that informed the design. To argue that the founders were Christian is irrelevant because it does not answer the ultimate question about Christianity's influence on America's founding. And even if the founders were all Christian and this fallacious logic held, we (know [italics]) that they never cited biblical principles during the constitutional convention and ramifications, as we'll see in Chapter Six.

The religious faith of the founders is irrelevant for another reason: they made it irrelevant when they erected a "wall of separation" between religion and government they created (Jefferson to the Danbury Baptist Association, 1 January 1802). The Constitution deliberately rejects commingling religion and government. The Constitution severed religion's power from the government to limit the danger it would pose; separates church and state; prohibits a religious test for public office; and, as Alexander Hamilton put it, gives the president "no particle of spiritual jurisdiction." (Hamilton, The Federalist no. 69).'
(The Founding Myth, pp. 31-2)


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> If they only ever prayed to a single faith/god/deity then it would be


And probably half of them are pretending and are atheists anyway.


----------



## Couchpotato (Jun 27, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> With students. On the clock. At a school sponsored event.
> 
> That was the issue people had with it. Not just atheists, eeither. Some religious people are responsible and dont play this lying ass little game where they pretend it is oppression not to be able to organize student prayer at school sponsored events.


The students did that on their own.   He didnt organize anything.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> That is exactly what happened.
> An opposing coach who lost filed the complaint.
> The meme is literally accurate


No, and you clearly dont know a lot about this story.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 27, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> Okay, he's in the middle of the field praying loudly. So what?


So you can drop your bullshit about it being silent and go back and answer what I said.


----------



## Couchpotato (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> If they only ever prayed to a single faith/god/deity then it would be


And if this coach had been praying the Lord's Prayer out loud you might have point.  Since he wasn't you don't which is why the SCOTUS ruled the way it did.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2022)

Couchpotato said:


> The students did that on their own.   He didnt organize anything.


Nice to say, but when he is the coach, he is the organizer. The leader. Sorry.

And I don't have too much problem with it. He is the one opening himself up, the first moment some kid can make a case he was treated differently for not joining prayers. So he should be careful.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Jun 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> A win for religious freedom. For you Constitutional remedial learners: there is no "separation of church and state" in the Constitution. The 1st Amendment says ONLY that Congress cannot establish a state religion, as in the Church of England. That's it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Butbutbutbut were told there cant be a Christmas tree at the courthouse and where a Christianity shirt in school. It’s in the constitution!


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 27, 2022)

So goalposts have moved from he can’t pray to he can’t pray audibly


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2022)

WEATHER53 said:


> So goalposts have moved from he can’t pray to he can’t pray audibly


No,  I think the issue was that it appeared to be State sponsored prayer

Maybe read up on the material before commenting.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 27, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> It was just a private prayer in which NO ONE was forced to join.
> 
> You are overly sensitive because it is a free speech right to pray and being an employee is irrelevant because he was doing it discreetly in private prayer in the middle of the football field.
> 
> I am an atheist who isn't bothered by it as I understand why people do it.


The prayer was not private. Xians do it for recognition in public because they know it is antagonistic to non-believers, or moral posturing for future recruits to their protection racket. When the CIA goes to church, it's not to pray but to learn theological technique. The CIA is interested in dictators and their overthrow, not just Ukrainian elections that install their puppets.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 27, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No,  I think the issue was that it appeared to be State sponsored prayer
> 
> Maybe read up on the material before commenting.


No the issue is that SC said it can be done and you are trying to craft a “state sponsored “ hobgoblin.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Jun 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Of course not
> But forcing those beliefs on others is restricted



Please tell us how praying alone in the middle of a football field is forcing your religion on others.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2022)

WEATHER53 said:


> No the issue is that SC said it can be done and you are trying to craft a “state sponsored “ hobgoblin.


Yes I understand that. I am talking about the objection to it that your dumb ass keeps getting wrong.


----------



## flan327 (Jun 27, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Sotomayor, in her dissent, stated that it was the schools duty to protect the students from this type of indoctrination.  What a joke.  She also agrees with "Drag Queen story hours"  Where is that concern for the protection of our vulnerable students?  If you have been following this story, the coach never required any student to take part nor did he treat one student more favorably than any other.  Indeed, more students voluntarily took part after the school decided to admonish Kennedy.  Is it your intention to limit their rights to worship?


How naive ARE YOU?

Of course the COACH is going to favor the players who PRAY


----------



## Cougarbear (Jun 27, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> So you can drop your bullshit about it being silent and go back and answer what I said.


I did. It doesn't matter if he's praying quietly or loudly. It's still a freedom granted by the Constitution's 1st amendment of free expression. The Court agrees.


----------



## flan327 (Jun 27, 2022)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Please tell us how praying alone in the middle of a football field is forcing your religion on others.


Already did


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 27, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No, and you clearly dont know a lot about this story.


Yes.
That was one of the complaints that started the whole thing. Then FFR group caught wind and filed in in court


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Bad decision by the Court.
> 
> The Coach is a paid employee, by choosing to pray to his chosen god he is endorsing that god as part of his official duties as head coach.  Endorsing one religion over all others is the first step to establishing it.
> 
> I cannot wait till the Satanist get ahold of this and start to hold their version of "prayers" after a football game.



John works for a reatail store and prays before he eats his lunch.

A highscool football coach is not allowed to pray before he eats his lunch.

Who’s religious freedoms are being denied?


----------



## fncceo (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> If they only ever prayed to a single faith/god/deity then it would be



I believe everyone prays to a different deity.  The concept of a deity is a personal thing and, despite centuries of organized religions attempting to codify it, the concept will vary from person to person.

To whom we pray and our reasons for doing it are highly diverse and very personal.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 27, 2022)

If he's not insisting others join him in prayer, who's it hurting?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Yes.
> That was one of the complaints that started the whole thing. Then FFR group caught wind and filed in in court


No, sorry. That was not the complaint brought to the court. Go read up.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 27, 2022)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Please tell us how praying alone in the middle of a football field is forcing your religion on others.


They will see your faith and feel bad they they have none of their own.
They must be sheltered from bad feelings so no faith for you!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> If he's not insisting others join him in prayer, who's it hurting?


How do you know he isn't?

Alternatively, how do you know that kids don't feel pressured to join, to ensure their own playtime, etc?


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> As the TRUMPCourt continues to erode Constitutional protections long understood.
> 
> The coach has a right to personally pray but not to coerce players to participate in public prayer
> 
> The  coach was fired for ignoring instructions not to hold public prayers not for the act of praying


It is not the government's purview to decide that praying is a religious activity in the first place, jackass.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 27, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No, sorry. That was not the complaint brought to the court. Go read up.


I read that this afternoon.
So if it isn't true take it up with the article.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 27, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> How do you know he isn't?
> 
> Alternatively, how do you know that kids don't feel pressured to join, to ensure their own playtime, etc?



You're assuming much.

Show facts that he's doing those things and, I promise you, I'll answer those questions.

I asked "IF" he wasn't doing those things. A proper response isn't "How do you know?". A proper response would be "Well, if he's not doing those things then blahblahblah"...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I read that this afternoon.
> So if it isn't true take it up with the article.


What article? There are lot of articles.

Show me the one where they polled all the kids.

Also, there are lots of kkid. In 4 years, they will all be different kids.

So no matter what article you read, you don't ACTUALLY know that, now or in the future.  

Now, admit it like an honest person. Admit you just think that's a chance we should take.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Show facts that he's doing those things and, I promise you, I'll answer those questions.


I didn't claim he is.

The legal dissent would be that this could cause undue influence, perceived by students or real. And that applies to every school in America, forever. So please try to remember that context.

Which is true. So, if you are to be honest, you must admit that is fine with you.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 27, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> I did. It doesn't matter if he's praying quietly or loudly. It's still a freedom granted by the Constitution's 1st amendment of free expression. The Court agrees.


Fine with me. So you would have no problem with a high school coach doing a Satanic prayer after games with some of the players either.


----------



## hjmick (Jun 27, 2022)

Couchpotato said:


> The students did that on their own.   He didnt organize anything.



Did the players? Or did they feel they had to join the coach because to do otherwise might jeopardize their status on the team?

Did all the players join in? Just a few of them?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2022)

hjmick said:


> Did the players? Or did they feel they had to join the coach because to do otherwise might jeopardize their status on the team?
> 
> Did all the players join in? Just a few of them?


Fair  questions. But the wrong context.

Considering every school in the country, for the rest of time, might players feel pressured to join in?

That's the context.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Jun 27, 2022)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Please tell us how praying alone in the middle of a football field is forcing your religion on others.



Your feelings don’t count.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> A win for religious freedom. For you Constitutional remedial learners: there is no "separation of church and state" in the Constitution. The 1st Amendment says ONLY that Congress cannot establish a state religion, as in the Church of England. That's it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the third one where they trashed 40 years of precedent and case law.  An activist court.


----------



## Zincwarrior (Jun 27, 2022)

I look forward to the Satanist belting a out a prayer, to shout over the Baptists, monk chanting, and the pastafarians making delicious speghetti.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2022)

Coyote said:


> That is the third one where they trashed 40 years of precedent and case law.  An activist court.


As Roberts said it would be, years ago.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Between the gun ruling, Roe and this one...yeah


Just curious how you two would feel about a Muslim coach having the team pray to Allah before and after games?


----------



## Zincwarrior (Jun 27, 2022)

Coyote said:


> That is the third one where they trashed 40 years of precedent and case law.  An activist court.


This one is more ambivalent. The courts have always protected religion in public entities.


----------



## Concerned American (Jun 27, 2022)

flan327 said:


> How naive ARE YOU?
> 
> Of course the COACH is going to favor the players who PRAY


Naivete has nothing to do with it.  I've followed this story since the beginning.  He even prayed by himself after the school started whining and they even restricted that.  Maybe you should school yourself before calling someone else naive--you might get addressed by the moniker you deserve, STUPID.


----------



## Concerned American (Jun 27, 2022)

badger2 said:


> The prayer was not private


Besides seeing them in the middle of the field, what did you witness of the prayer?  NOTHING.  That is private.  STFU


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 27, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I didn't claim he is.
> 
> The legal dissent would be that this could cause undue influence, perceived by students or real. And that applies to every school in America, forever. So please try to remember that context.
> 
> Which is true. So, if you are to be honest, you must admit that is fine with you.


You're using words like "if" and "could" as if they should have some bearing on this.

I'd rather consider what he actually did.

Do you believe he shouldn't have taken a knee because he was being paid as a football coach?


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Jun 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The School District told him to stop doing it
> He did it anyway
> 
> Insubordination



Are you sure it’s not insurrection?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 27, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Just curious how you two would feel about a Muslim coach having the team pray to Allah before and after games?



Was Kennedy forcing his team to pray?

No, he wasn't. Those who joined him did so of their own volition. The school district wrongly held him accountable for that...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> You're using words like "if" and "could" as if they should have some bearing on this.


Because they absolutely do. In fact, in legal precedent, similar actions have been ruled unconstitutional in part because of the undue influence that could occur as a result.

Thats one of the core issues in any case regarding state sponsored religious display or prayer.

Did you not know that?

In fact, it's the core of the dissenting opinion by 3 judges in this case, which itself references precedent.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 27, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Was Kennedy forcing his team to pray?
> 
> No, he wasn't. Those who joined him did so of their own volition. The school district wrongly held him accountable for that...


I'm sorry was that a  response to my post or were you responding to somebody else?  I asked how you would feel if a Muslim coach had his team pray to Allah before and after games.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Jun 27, 2022)

skews13 said:


> I ca
> 
> I can’t wait for the Muslims to start practicing theirs.



They already do and you leftists use government money to accommodate them.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 27, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> I look forward to the Satanist belting a out a prayer, to shout over the Baptists, monk chanting, and the pastafarians making delicious speghetti.


They’re going to have insure equal time for all expressions of religion….


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Jun 27, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Because they absolutely do. In fact, in legal precedent, similar actions have been ruled unconstitutional precisely because of the undue influence that could occur as a result.
> 
> Did you not know that?
> 
> In fact, it's the core of the dissenting opinion by 3 judges in this case, which itself references precedent.



Feelings and politics are the core of the 3 dissenting opinions.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2022)

Coyote said:


> They’re going to have insure equal time for all expressions of religion….
> 
> View attachment 663055


And which court exactly do you think will enforce that?

Not the Catholic court we have today.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 27, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Because they absolutely do. In fact, in legal precedent, similar actions have been ruled unconstitutional in part because of the undue influence that could occur as a result.
> 
> Thats one of the core issues in any case regarding state sponsored religious display or prayer.
> 
> ...



The "core" of the losing side, right?

I'm Agnostic, and I don't have a single problem with what the coach did.

Now, I wonder if you'll answer my question: Do you believe he shouldn't have taken a knee because he was being paid as a football coach?


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Jun 27, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> How do you know he isn't?
> 
> Alternatively, how do you know that kids don't feel pressured to join, to ensure their own playtime, etc?





Coyote said:


> They’re going to have insure equal time for all expressions of religion….
> 
> 
> View attachment 663055



Perfect example of the March of the leftists.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 27, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I'm sorry was that a  response to my post or were you responding to somebody else?  I asked how you would feel if a Muslim coach had his team pray to Allah before and after games.



I wouldn't allow that, just as I wouldn't allow a Christian coach to do it, either. If the players _choose _to do it, though, I don't have an issue with it...


----------



## Zincwarrior (Jun 27, 2022)

Coyote said:


> They’re going to have insure equal time for all expressions of religion….
> 
> View attachment 663055


Imagine the New Black Panthers and Nation of Islam showing up...


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Jun 27, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I'm sorry was that a  response to my post or were you responding to somebody else?  I asked how you would feel if a Muslim coach had his team pray to Allah before and after games.



The team wasn’t praying with him but you already knew that. Your post is what happens when your feelings rule your judgement. 
It makes no sense and is a lie.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> The "core" of the losing side, right?


In this case, yes. In past cases, the winning side. In more cases, in fact.

Kinda scored a point on your own goal, there. 






Canon Shooter said:


> Now, I wonder if you'll answer my question: Do you believe he shouldn't have taken a knee because he was being paid as a football coach?


Done while organizing students on the 50 yard line?

No. I think it is distasteful. And I would say the same of muslim prayer rugs at midfield at the soccer game, or Buddhist chanting in the dugout during the 7th inning stretch.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Jun 27, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> Imagine the New Black Panthers and Nation of Islam showing up...



For safety reason the field is for players,coaches and refs only.
Got any other fantasy you want to try?


----------



## Concerned American (Jun 27, 2022)

Coyote said:


> They’re going to have insure equal time for all expressions of religion….
> 
> View attachment 663055


They already do.  Knives are banned in CA schools unless you're a Sikh and you carry a kirpan.  Then knives are legal since 1996.  Sikh Kids Could Wear Symbolic Blade at School Under Proposed District Policy  Not one person has testified as to the content of Kennedy's prayers beyond to say that they were thankful that no one was hurt during the contest.  Praying to a "supreme being" seems to be paramount in most religions--Buddhism, Sikhism, Hinduism, Confucianism, Christianity, Judaism, and Muslim.  Sending thanks to a supreme being is not forcing a state-sponsored religion on anyone.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 27, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Done while organizing students on the 50 yard line?



Did he "organize" them?

The way I read it was that he knelt to pray and students _chose _to join him...



Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No. I think it is distasteful. And I would say the same of muslim prayer rugs at midfield at the soccer game, or Buddhist chanting in the dugout during the 7th inning stretch.



Being distasteful doesn't make something wrong...


----------



## Coyote (Jun 27, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Did he "organize" them?
> 
> The way I read it was that he knelt to pray and students _chose _to join him...
> 
> ...


Choice is iffy when it comes to students.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Jun 27, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> In this case, yes. In past cases, the winning side. In more cases, in fact.
> 
> Kinda scored a point on your own goal, there.
> 
> ...



He was organizing students on the 50 yard line?
Any proof? All I’ve seen is video of him being alone.
If you have to lie to make a point( leftism) it’s not really making a point now is it?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Did he "organize" them?


Yep. He is the leader. He had the say. And your question is kind of desperate anyway. 

The SCOTUS today made it a constitutional right to organize students on the 50 yard line and pray at school events.

So let's stay tethered to the topic and to reality. We aren't talking about one incident. We are talking about every school in the country, until the end of time.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 27, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Choice is iffy when it comes to students.



Why?


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Jun 27, 2022)

Coyote said:


> They’re going to have insure equal time for all expressions of religion….
> 
> View attachment 663055



No their not. Your feelings don’t matter.


----------



## Concerned American (Jun 27, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Choice is iffy when it comes to students.


All of the students didn't participate, indeed, at one point he was out there on the field, after the game, praying by himself, silently, and still the school was not satisfied.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Why?


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Jun 27, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yep. He is the leader. He had the say. And your question is kind of desperate anyway.
> 
> The SCOTUS today made it a constitutional right to organize students on the 50 yard line and pray at school events.
> 
> So let's stay tethered to the topic and to reality. We aren't talking about one incident. We are talking about every school in the country, until the end of time.



Nobody organized students on the 50 yard line so your entire post is based on a lie.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> All of the students didn't participate, indeed, at one point he was out there on the field, after the game, praying by himself, silently, and still the school was not satisfied.


Then go crybaby to them.


Let's talk about the new right on the books.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 27, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


>



You're inability to provide an answer is noted.

I'll not hit you with the hard questions from here on out...


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Jun 27, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Choice is iffy when it comes to students.



Except when their choosing a gender right?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> You're inability to provide an answer is noted.
> 
> I'll not hit you with the hard questions from here on out...


Just because someone doesn't do something, you assume they cannot?

Thats really poor logic. You could not have gotten very far in life with such a horrible grasp of logic. 

So I will assume you are just saying dumb stuff for attention.

You don't understand why children might be handled differently than adults, in the respect she mentioned?

I think you do.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 27, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Just because someone doesn't do something, you assume they cannot?



Well, true. I assumed you were interested in having an intelligent conversation about the issue.

Clearly that ability escapes you...



Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Thats really poor logic. You could not have gotten very far in life with such a horrible grasp of logic.



Oh, I've gotten quite far, thankyouverymuch...



Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So I will assume you are just saying dumb stuff for attention.



And I'll assume you're a dolt because you can't answer a simple question...



Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You don't understand why children might be handled differently than adults, in the respect she mentioned?
> 
> I think you do.



She said that "choice is iffy when it comes to students" without explanation.

All I did was ask "why?"


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 27, 2022)

US Supreme Court: Should this coach have been punished for praying?
					

A high school coach should have been able to pray on the field at school, the US Supreme Court said.



					www.bbc.com
				




"US Supreme Court: Should this coach have been punished for praying?"

The Supreme Court is going all in for right wing policies right now. 

Allowing abortion to be banned, being pro-gun, being pro-religion anywhere and everywhere. What next?

And what are the inevitable consequences? 
Civil War? A change in the way the government is set up?


----------



## Esdraelon (Jun 27, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> Allowing abortion to be banned


Why attempt to begin a discussion with an obvious lie?


----------



## mamooth (Jun 27, 2022)

Time for jews, muslims, hindus, sikhs, wiccans, pagans, satanists and everyone to start leading prayers.


----------



## Stormlover (Jun 27, 2022)

Good. I hope the court bans homosexual marriage soon! We need to get this filth out of our society and put hetersexual marriage that produces children as the core of our society as it should be. The left has really screwed up our society!


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 27, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> I wouldn't allow that, just as I wouldn't allow a Christian coach to do it, either. If the players _choose _to do it, though, I don't have an issue with it...


Ok, so to be clear if a Muslim Coach did the exact same thing as Kennedy but it was prayers to Allah, it would be a none issue for you. Correct?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 27, 2022)

Esdraelon said:


> Why attempt to begin a discussion with an obvious lie?



So they're not saying states can ban abortion? 

So no state will ban abortion now that this ruling has been passed?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 27, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Ok, so to be clear if a Muslim Coach did the exact same thing as Kennedy but it was prayers to Allah, it would be a none issue for you. Correct?



I might find it odd (those prayer rugs can take up some space), but as long as he wasn't requiring the students to join him, no, I don't think it's a big deal...


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 27, 2022)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> The team wasn’t praying with him but you already knew that. Your post is what happens when your feelings rule your judgement.
> It makes no sense and is a lie.


My post was a question, did not have any feelings or judgement involved. Its your feelings and judgement that led you to jump to false conclusions about my post. Take a breath and relax. Everything is going to be ok. Now try and proceed in  a more reasonable and less emotional way. Thank you in advance.


----------



## DukeU (Jun 27, 2022)

Why did it take a SC decision to prove we have a right to pray?


----------



## Rogue AI (Jun 27, 2022)

Wow, the Courts are finally pro-America and pro-Constitution. Wasn't sure I'd ever see the day. Thanks Trump.


----------



## scruffy (Jun 27, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> US Supreme Court: Should this coach have been punished for praying?
> 
> 
> A high school coach should have been able to pray on the field at school, the US Supreme Court said.
> ...


Was it a public school?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> I might find it odd (those prayer rugs can take up some space), but as long as he wasn't requiring the students to join him, no, I don't think it's a big deal...


How will you know? You won't.

How will you know the kids don't just feel like they are required to do it? You won't.


----------



## daveman (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Time for jews, muslims, hindus, sikhs, wiccans, pagans, satanists and everyone to start leading prayers.


That would be awesome!

Oh, wait -- you really expected conservatives to object, didn't you?

How's that working out for you?


----------



## daveman (Jun 27, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Why did it take a SC decision to prove we have a right to pray?


Because the left is trying to nullify the First Amendment.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 27, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> I might find it odd (those prayer rugs can take up some space), but as long as he wasn't requiring the students to join him, no, I don't think it's a big deal...


True, they would need an extra storage shed for all the prayer rugs.

I think were it gets sticky with team sports is the fact that many competitive teams do things as a single unit to promote solidarity and team unity. Team huddles, team prayers, team charity events, wearing your jersey  to school on game days etc etc. A coach sets a system that team players follow. Is it required? No. But it does isolate and puts people against the flow if they opt out. This can translate to people feeling pressured to do things against their beliefs. I believe this is where the opposition comes from. 

Personally I don't care that much because I've never been effected by it. I'm a white boy who was raised Catholic so if a coach did a prayer it was no big deal. If I was a brown muslim, I may feel a bit differently about it... Don't know... Thats  why I ask questions here instead of try to dictate how things should be.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Time for jews, muslims, hindus, sikhs, wiccans, pagans, satanists and everyone to start leading prayers.


So why have you prohibited them up to now?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Time for jews, muslims, hindus, sikhs, wiccans, pagans, satanists and everyone to start leading prayers.



sure, why not?

Local City Council, at last meeting, passed a new rule to open the Council meeting with a prayer.

Can't believe how many idiots posted on their site about Separation of Church and State.

 Ignorant that both Houses of Congress open their daily sessions with the Chaplain invoking a prayer.


It really amazes me just how stupid some people are.


----------



## mamooth (Jun 27, 2022)

HenryBHough said:


> So why have you prohibited them up to now?


Separation of church and state. It's a Constitution thing, so you wouldn't understand.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Do we know if that was the case?  Did players that not join in get less playing time the next game?


Conspiracy theory to the rescue!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 27, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> So they're not saying states can ban abortion?
> 
> So no state will ban abortion now that this ruling has been passed?



Thats up to the state.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 27, 2022)

Hmmm, elections DO have consequences.


Ears was absolutely correct


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Separation of church and state. It's a Constitution thing, so you wouldn't understand.





mamooth said:


> Separation of church and state.



What Amendment is that in?


----------



## Rogue AI (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Separation of church and state. It's a Constitution thing, so you wouldn't understand.


Kindly point it out in the actual Constitution. I'll wait.


----------



## mamooth (Jun 27, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> Kindly point it out in the actual Constitution. I'll wait.


FIrst amendment. Have you ever read it? "no law respecting an establishment of religion".

Don't feel bad. Six justices didn't read it either.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Jun 27, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> My post was a question, did not have any feelings or judgement involved. Its your feelings and judgement that led you to jump to false conclusions about my post. Take a breath and relax. Everything is going to be ok. Now try and proceed in  a more reasonable and less emotional way. Thank you in advance.



You have nothing. Weak.


----------



## BackAgain (Jun 27, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> US Supreme Court: Should this coach have been punished for praying?
> 
> 
> A high school coach should have been able to pray on the field at school, the US Supreme Court said.
> ...


The SCOTUS is simply and fairly and accurately assessing cases and controversies. 

The *truth* is that there is *nothing* at all in the first amendment’s freedom of religion provisions which suggest that a coach praying on a school field after a game in any way inhibits the free exercise of religious freedom of anyone or establishes any state religion.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 27, 2022)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> You have nothing. Weak.


I have nothing? What’s that supposed to mean?


----------



## whitehall (Jun 27, 2022)

Apparently 3 hypocrite Justices dissented. What were they thinking? Congress can say a freaking prayer but a football coach can't.


----------



## mamooth (Jun 27, 2022)

daveman said:


> Oh, wait -- you really expected conservatives to object, didn't you?


Well yes. 99% of them will freak out totally. After all, they always have in the past. The surest way to get a conservative to halt public prayer is to allow it from any religion.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> FIrst amendment. Have you ever read it? "no law respecting an establishment of religion".
> 
> Don't feel bad. Six justices didn't read it either.


That's not what you claimed. Nor is allowing prayer of any kind the establishment of anything, much less an entire state religion. Try again.


----------



## BackAgain (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> FIrst amendment. Have you ever read it? "no law respecting an establishment of religion".
> 
> Don't feel bad. Six justices didn't read it either.


And the justices who made the correct decision did read it. Unlike you, they understood it, too!  😎


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Jun 27, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> How will you know? You won't.
> 
> How will you know the kids don't just feel like they are required to do it? You won't.



You and your leftist pals are losing every argument so this is what you’ve come up with? Sad.


----------



## daveman (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> FIrst amendment. Have you ever read it? "no law respecting an establishment of religion".
> 
> Don't feel bad. Six justices didn't read it either.


Speaking the word "god" in a public place is not establishing a religion.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 27, 2022)

daveman said:


> Speaking the word "god" in a public place is not establishing a religion.



You're wasting your time


----------



## mamooth (Jun 27, 2022)

whitehall said:


> Apparently 3 hypocrite Justices dissented. What were they thinking? Congress can say a freaking prayer but a football coach can't.


Congress allow opening statements from anyone, even non-religious people.

The coach doesn't. It's evangelical Christianity or nothing.

Honest people admit to the stark difference, that one of those things is not like the others.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Jun 27, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I have nothing? What’s that supposed to mean?



You’re a babbling fool.
Anything else?


----------



## daveman (Jun 27, 2022)

whitehall said:


> Apparently 3 hypocrite Justices dissented. What were they thinking? Congress can say a freaking prayer but a football coach can't.


They're the ones who base decisions on the leftist agenda, not the Constitution.


----------



## daveman (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Well yes. 99% of them will freak out totally. After all, they always have in the past. The surest way to get a conservative to halt public prayer is to allow it from any religion.


Pointing to the stereotypes you keep in your head to fuel your irrational hatred is proof of nothing but you're irrational.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Congress allow opening statements from anyone, even non-religious people.
> 
> The coach doesn't. It's evangelical Christianity or nothing.
> 
> Honest people admit to the stark difference, that one of those things is not like the others.



How do you know what the coach does or doesn't?

I'm Christian and have absolutely no problem with people of other faith praying


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 27, 2022)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> You’re a babbling fool.
> Anything else?


From you? No. Don’t believe I asked anything of you in the first place. I do understand your desperation to talk with me though. It is an honor and a privilege so I hope you enjoyed yourself


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Time for jews, muslims, hindus, sikhs, wiccans, pagans, satanists and everyone to start leading prayers.



BOO!


----------



## daveman (Jun 27, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> You're wasting your time


I know.  He's never going to change his mind.  His programming is too firmly embedded.

But it is fun metaphorically slapping him around.


----------



## Esdraelon (Jun 27, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> So they're not saying states can ban abortion?
> 
> So no state will ban abortion now that this ruling has been passed?


Nice try but that isn't what your statement said, is it?  You plainly stated the ruling bans abortion.  I'm sure it was just a little slip, huh?


----------



## BS Filter (Jun 27, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> US Supreme Court: Should this coach have been punished for praying?
> 
> 
> A high school coach should have been able to pray on the field at school, the US Supreme Court said.
> ...


Lie.  Abortion isn't a Constitutional issue.  States will either legalize Abortion or make abortion illegal in their state.
Praying is a Constitutional right, freedom of religion.  
If those two decisions provoke a civil war, then so be it.  Both decisions are Constitutional.


----------



## BlackSand (Jun 27, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> Civil War?


.

One side is against owning firearms capable of fighting, embraces the idea of killing their own before they are born, 
and doesn't even want to ask God for help.

Good Luck With That Civil War.

.​


----------



## daveman (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Congress allow opening statements from anyone, even non-religious people.
> 
> The coach doesn't. It's evangelical Christianity or nothing.
> 
> Honest people admit to the stark difference, that one of those things is not like the others.


How do you know the coach doesn't?

Oh, right, your stereotypes again.  Y'know, when you let them do your thinking for you, no actual thinking gets done.


----------



## mamooth (Jun 27, 2022)

daveman said:


> Speaking the word "god" in a public place is not establishing a religion.


No one ever said it was. That's just one of your dishonest deflections.

Now, a government agent pressuring a captive crowd clearly is establishing a religion. 

I hope you won't embarrass yourself by denying that, but I'm sure you will.


----------



## DukeU (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> FIrst amendment. Have you ever read it? "no law respecting an establishment of religion".
> 
> Don't feel bad. Six justices didn't read it either.


Where's the law establishing a religion?   Name it.


----------



## BS Filter (Jun 27, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> So they're not saying states can ban abortion?
> 
> So no state will ban abortion now that this ruling has been passed?


Your OP is a lie.


----------



## whitehall (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Congress allow opening statements from anyone, even non-religious people.
> 
> The coach doesn't. It's evangelical Christianity or nothing.
> 
> Honest people admit to the stark difference, that one of those things is not like the others.


The coach has no power but Congress is the legislative body of the Country. Congress authorizes prayer but the 1st Amendment doesn't extend to a freaking football coach.


----------



## JGalt (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Time for jews, muslims, hindus, sikhs, wiccans, pagans, satanists and everyone to start leading prayers.



So now you're for the First Amendment freedom of religion after you were against it?


----------



## daveman (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> No one ever said it was. That's just one of your dishonest deflections.
> 
> Now, a government agent pressuring a captive crowd clearly is establishing a religion.
> 
> I hope you won't embarrass yourself by denying that, but I'm sure you will.


How is he keeping people there?  How is he preventing anyone from leaving?  How is he forcing anyone to pray?

Hear that noise?  That was your stupid argument being torpedoed.  You should be used to that.


----------



## BS Filter (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Well yes. 99% of them will freak out totally. After all, they always have in the past. The surest way to get a conservative to halt public prayer is to allow it from any religion.


So you support Islam?


----------



## daveman (Jun 27, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> So you support Islam?


He supports what he's told to support.  Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## mamooth (Jun 27, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> So you support Islam?


Well, no one in Islam has tried to force their religion on me, unlike the Christians, so I do have a higher opinion of Islam than Christianity.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> No one ever said it was. That's just one of your dishonest deflections.
> 
> Now, a government agent pressuring a captive crowd clearly is establishing a religion.
> 
> I hope you won't embarrass yourself by denying that, but I'm sure you will.


So now this one coach praying has the power of Congress? You sir, are a moron.


----------



## Cougarbear (Jun 27, 2022)

badger2 said:


> The prayer was not private. Xians do it for recognition in public because they know it is antagonistic to non-believers, or moral posturing for future recruits to their protection racket. When the CIA goes to church, it's not to pray but to learn theological technique. The CIA is interested in dictators and their overthrow, not just Ukrainian elections that install their puppets.


Doesn’t matter. Protected right to free exercise of religion anywhere at any time.


----------



## mamooth (Jun 27, 2022)

daveman said:


> How is he keeping people there?


Of course a coach pressures his team to do everything together. Nobody wants to be the outsider.

You're just embarrassing yourself now.


----------



## mamooth (Jun 27, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> So now this one coach praying has the power of Congress? You sir, are a moron.


Are you drunk?

Seriously, that was a remarkably stupid statement from you, one that didn't seem attached to reality in any way. I'm being charitable by assuming you were drunk instead of stupid.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> You're just embarrassing yourself now.



Oh the irony


----------



## daveman (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Well, no one in Islam has tried to force their religion on me, unlike the Christians, so I do have a higher opinion of Islam than Christianity.


Who tried to force Christianity on you?  How did you escape?  Were there commandos involved?


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Jun 27, 2022)

daveman said:


> I know.  He's never going to change his mind.  His programming is too firmly embedded.
> 
> But it is fun metaphorically slapping him around.



it’s so easy it’s not really a challenge.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> FIrst amendment. Have you ever read it? "no law respecting an establishment of religion".
> 
> Don't feel bad. Six justices didn't read it either.





mamooth said:


> "no law respecting an establishment of religion".



What law did they make establishing a religion?

and, why didn't you add this part of it?

"or prohibiting the free exercise thereof;"


----------



## BS Filter (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Well, no one in Islam has tried to force their religion on me, unlike the Christians, so I do have a higher opinion of Islam than Christianity.


I see.  How did someone force Christianity on you?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> Doesn’t matter. Protected right to free exercise of religion anywhere at any time.


Haha.... then try it.

Do it during a work meeting.

Or on stage, at the next concert you go to.


----------



## daveman (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Of course a coach pressures his team to do everything together. Nobody wants to be the outsider.
> 
> You're just embarrassing yourself now.


Odd, then, how no students came forward to claim they were pressured.

But I gotta hand it to you.  You bitterly cling to your leftist horseshit no matter how completely it's been refuted.


----------



## mamooth (Jun 27, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> I see.  How did someone force Christianity on you?


Are you under the impression that I care about your troll act?


----------



## mamooth (Jun 27, 2022)

So, do you all support prosecuting women for murder when they come back to Florida after having an abortion out of state?

Do you support prosecuting them for murder if they took the abortion pill in-state?

Prosecuting someone for murder because they disagree with your religion would qualify as control by that religion, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Peace (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Time for jews, muslims, hindus, sikhs, wiccans, pagans, satanists and everyone to start leading prayers.


When Mamooth and I agree on something is the day the Social Conservative movement should ask where they went wrong!


----------



## daveman (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Are you drunk?
> 
> Seriously, that was a remarkably stupid statement from you, one that didn't seem attached to reality in any way. I'm being charitable by assuming you were drunk instead of stupid.


Luckily, we don't have to assume your stupidity.  It's on amazing technicolor display.


----------



## BackAgain (Jun 27, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> You're wasting your time


True dat.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Are you drunk?
> 
> Seriously, that was a remarkably stupid statement from you, one that didn't seem attached to reality in any way. I'm being charitable by assuming you were drunk instead of stupid.


Do you not even read the stupidity you type? You have failed to back your claims or show you have any understanding of the Constitution.


----------



## Peace (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Anways, you're all running from the question I asked. Because of course you are.
> 
> Do you support prosecuting the women for murder when they come back to Florida after having an abortion out of state?


No, and if the USSC claims the woman can be prosecuted then we as a nation have failed.

Should I be prosecuted for having sex with a Prostitute in Nevada because it is illegal in Texas or smoked some herb in Colorado but it is illegal in Texas?


----------



## daveman (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Are you under the impression that I care about your troll act?


TRANSLATION:

"Oh, shit, my bullshit has been busted!  Deflect!  DEFLECT!!"


----------



## BackAgain (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Well, no one in Islam has tried to force their religion on me, unlike the Christians, so I do have a higher opinion of Islam than Christianity.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 27, 2022)

Esdraelon said:


> Nice try but that isn't what your statement said, is it?  You plainly stated the ruling bans abortion.  I'm sure it was just a little slip, huh?



Hilarious

Read what I wrote FFS

"Allowing abortion to be banned"

 I didn't say they were banning abortion. I said they were ALLOWING something.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 27, 2022)

Who did that?



mamooth said:


> Now, a government agent pressuring a captive crowd clearly is establishing a religion.


----------



## daveman (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> So, do you all support prosecuting women for murder when they come back to Florida after having an abortion out of state?
> 
> Prosecuting someone for murder because they disagree with your religion would qualify as control by that religion, wouldn't you say?


I don't.  I haven't looked at FL's law, but I have looked at Kentucky's.  It says women who undergo an abortion will not be held liable for any crime.


----------



## BS Filter (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Are you under the impression that I care about your troll act?


So you're a liar.


----------



## mamooth (Jun 27, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> Who did that?


I only speak to the intellectually honest.

Seriously, save the gaslighting for your fellow jihadists.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 27, 2022)

This thread needs to go to the Rubber Room lol


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Jun 27, 2022)

Peace said:


> No, and if the USSC claims the woman can be prosecuted then we as a nation have failed.
> 
> Should I be prosecuted for having sex with a Prostitute in Nevada because it is illegal in Texas or smoked some herb in Colorado but it is illegal in Texas?



The USSC claims nothing. The states do.


----------



## daveman (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> I only speak to the intellectually honest.
> 
> Seriously, save the gaslighting for your fellow jihadists.


Funny, coming from a liar like you.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> I only speak to the intellectually honest.
> 
> Seriously, save the gaslighting for your fellow jihadists.



Translation: Oh shit


----------



## mamooth (Jun 27, 2022)

daveman said:


> I don't.  I haven't looked at FL's law, but I have looked at Kentucky's.  It says women who undergo an abortion will not be held liable for any crime.


So you say abortion is murder, but you don't want to prosecute the murderer, or at least the person who hired the murderer.

That would indicate you're lying about claiming that you think abortion is murder. As I keep pointing out.


----------



## BackAgain (Jun 27, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> Who did that?


I know. I know. The answer is: “nobody did any such thing in that case.”


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Of course a coach pressures his team to do everything together. Nobody wants to be the outsider.
> 
> You're just embarrassing yourself now.


You need to read more than the liberal talking points about the case


----------



## BS Filter (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> So you say abortion is murder, but you don't want to prosecute the murderer, or at least the person who hired the murderer.
> 
> That would indicate you're lying about claiming that you think abortion is murder, as I keep saying.


Since abortion is legal, how can you prosecute?  Are you really that fucking dumb?


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 27, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> Allowing abortion to be banned,


Idiot, where did SCOTUS ban or allow a ban on a single abortion?  And what have you got against children?  Did one frighten you once? Pull your hair?  Say something MEAN to you?



frigidweirdo said:


> being pro-gun,


Where has SCOTUS been pro-gun?  



frigidweirdo said:


> being pro-religion anywhere and everywhere.


Where has SCOTUS been pro-religion?  You are either a deranged idiot or maybe you just have a piece of your brain missing?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 27, 2022)

Stormlover said:


> Good. I hope the court bans homosexual marriage soon! We need to get this filth out of our society and put hetersexual marriage that produces children as the core of our society as it should be. The left has really screwed up our society!



We need people wearing brown shirts, flying red and white flags with a nice black symbol in the middle.

We need to ban divorce, we need to ban women having any rights at all, they should belong to their man, or their father, or brothers. We could make them wear a thing over their face so men don't start getting hard ons when they see a woman's face. 

And we should change the name of the country to Ameristan.


----------



## mamooth (Jun 27, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Since abortion is legal, how can you prosecute?  Are you really that fucking dumb?


That's particulary dishonest of you, but not surprising, given that I was clearly talking about the case where a state made abortion illegal.

But then, you had to run somehow.


----------



## daveman (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> So you say abortion is murder, but you don't want to prosecute the murderer, or at least the person who hired the murderer.
> 
> That would indicate you're lying about claiming that you think abortion is murder. As I keep pointing out.


No, it indicates you're just a retard.

If you want Kentucky to prosecute abortion-seekers, write to our black conservative Republican attorney general, Daniel Cameron.  

Oh, and hey!  Another conservative Republican black man you can scream the N-word at!  Bonus!


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 27, 2022)

Something tells me if the 2016 election had gone the other way and the court now had a liberal majority and the rulings were going the way the left wanted you would have no issue with the court. This is the problem with blind partisans no matter which side they are on the SC is great and everything with it is fine as long as you are getting your way when you are not you become two year olds in adult bodies.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 27, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> We need people wearing brown shirts, flying red and white flags with a nice black symbol in the middle.
> 
> We need to ban divorce, we need to ban women having any rights at all, they should belong to their man, or their father, or brothers. We could make them wear a thing over their face so men don't start getting hard ons when they see a woman's face.
> 
> And we should change the name of the country to Ameristan.



You're a tad overreacting


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> I only speak to the intellectually honest.
> 
> Seriously, save the gaslighting for your fellow jihadists.



afraid to answer?


----------



## BS Filter (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> That's particulary dishonest of you, but not surprising, given that I was clearly talking about the case where a state made abortion illegal.
> 
> But then, you had to run somehow.


Again, if the state says abortion is legal, then you can't prosecute someone for murder, can you.  Dumb ass.


----------



## mamooth (Jun 27, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> Do you not even read the stupidity you type? You have failed back your claims or show you have any understanding of the Constitution.


Nice crybaby rant, but your statement was _still_ hilariously stupid.

For reasons that only your hate-addled mind seems to comprehend, you somehow equated a coach forcing prayer with the power of Congress. And you won't explain why. That seems to indicate that even you now grasp how stupid it was.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> FIrst amendment. Have you ever read it? "no law respecting an establishment of religion".
> 
> Don't feel bad. Six justices didn't read it either.


Why is it you leftists can’t ever take an amendment in its full context. You always have to reduce an entire amendment to a small snippet of less than a few words.

The entire 1st amendment can’t be cut down to the seven words you think proves your case.


----------



## lennypartiv (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Time for jews, muslims, hindus, sikhs, wiccans, pagans, satanists and everyone to start leading prayers.


America is a Christian country.


----------



## Peace (Jun 27, 2022)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> The USSC claims nothing. The states do.


You can’t prosecute someone for what they did in another state if it isn’t illegal in that state…

What I do in one State I can not be brought up on charges in another State for and if you believe a State can enforce a law like that then it will be in front of the USSC!


----------



## daveman (Jun 27, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> We need people wearing brown shirts, flying red and white flags with a nice black symbol in the middle.


Already got those.  They're on your side.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

daveman said:


> I know. He's never going to change his mind.



has anyone on this forum every caused you to change your mind?


----------



## DukeU (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I cannot wait till the Satanist get ahold of this and start to hold their version of "prayers" after a football game.


I see the line forming from here.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Nice crybaby rant, but your statement was _still_ hilarioously stupid.
> 
> For reasons that only your hate-addled mind seems to comprehend, you somehow equated a coach praying to the power of Congress. And you won't explain why. That seems to indicate that even you now grasp how stupid it was.


Moron, you claimed the coach was an agent of the state establishing a religion. The Constitution only prohibits Congress from establishing religions. Clearly you have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> has anyone on this forum every caused you to change your mind?


None of you have made a sane argument so why would that happen!


----------



## BS Filter (Jun 27, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Something tells me if the 2016 election had gone the other way and the court now had a liberal majority and the rulings were going the way the left wanted you would have no issue with the court. This is the problem with blind partisans no matter which side they are on the SC is great and everything with it is fine as long as you are getting your way when you are not you become two year olds in adult bodies.


They scream and cry about losing their democracy, but they don't understand that in a democracy sometimes your team wins and sometimes the other team wins.  They aren't Liberals.  They're ignorant spoiled brats.


----------



## daveman (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> has anyone on this forum every caused you to change your mind?


Not this one, but one I belonged to beforehand.  A former Marine who was not allowed to re-enlist because he came out made me change my mind about gays serving in the military.


----------



## mamooth (Jun 27, 2022)

daveman said:


> No, it indicates you're just a retard.
> 
> If you want Kentucky to prosecute abortion-seekers, write to our black conservative Republican attorney general, Daniel Cameron


I didn't ask about Kentucky. I asked about what _you_ wanted. In response, you made it clear that you've been lying about saying you think abortion is murder.

Bazinga. I don't see how you can squirm out of this one, but you'll try. You are a slippery little fascist, I'll give you that. My guess? You'll do your usual thing, rage-weeping and screaming insults. And then you'll deflect by projecting more than you've ever projected before.

Me, I'll go carve another notch in my fascistbitchsmacking stick. That stick has almost fallen apart.


daveman said:


> Oh, and hey!  Another conservative Republican black man you can scream the N-word at!  Bonus!


I was right. There's the deflection and projection. Dang, I'm good.

You don't have to bring race in every conversation, but you always do. I bet you need to buy some new decks of race cards, as you must have flung them all out by now.


----------



## daveman (Jun 27, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yep. He is lying.


Oh, eat shit, you pompous buffoon.


----------



## mamooth (Jun 27, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> Moron, you claimed the coach was an agent of the state establishing a religion.


Which was accurate.



Rogue AI said:


> The Constitution only prohibits Congress from establishing religions. Clearly you have no idea what you are talking about.


No. Other amendments extend that to all branches of government.

This is basic stuff, and you fail at it. You shouldn't be bothering the adults.


----------



## Stormlover (Jun 27, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> We need people wearing brown shirts, flying red and white flags with a nice black symbol in the middle.
> 
> We need to ban divorce, we need to ban women having any rights at all, they should belong to their man, or their father, or brothers. We could make them wear a thing over their face so men don't start getting hard ons when they see a woman's face.
> 
> And we should change the name of the country to Ameristan.


Sounds freaking good considering what they're doing to our rights and our country.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Which was accurate.
> 
> 
> No. Other amendments extend that to all branches of government.
> ...


Which amendments confer the power of Congress to other branches of government. Be specific.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 27, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> They scream and cry about losing their democracy, but they don't understand that in a democracy sometimes your team wins and sometimes the other team wins.  They aren't Liberals.  They're ignorant spoiled brats.


We all have all seen the Supreme Court give a ruling that we didn't like or agree with that is life but we all didn't start screaming about impeaching justices or packing the court.


----------



## mamooth (Jun 27, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> Which amendments confer the power of Congress to other branches of government. Be specific.


So, by your logic, state and local governments are allowed to snuff out the freedom of the press and stop people from assembling, because the 1A only talks about "congress".

That should clue you in that you're wrong.


----------



## mamooth (Jun 27, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> We all have all seen the Supreme Court give a ruling that we didn't like or agree with that is life but we all didn't start screaming about impeaching justices or packing the court.


Come on. You spent decades screaming about packing the court, and you did it successfully. We're just talking about unpacking it.


----------



## daveman (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Which was accurate.


No, it wasn't.  I'd ask you to stop being stupid, but you simply can't help it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Come on. You spent decades screaming about packing the court, and you did it successfully. We're just talking about unpacking it.


Just add 4 justices. Have them lie about gun control in their hearings.we should be able to get 4 of them seated by the end of September. 

Then ban all guns except single shot musket loaders, while ruling every American can own one.

All well within the rules.


----------



## daveman (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> So, by your logic, state and local governments are allowed to snuff out the freedom of the press and stop people from assembling, because the 1A only talks about "congress".
> 
> That should clue you in that you're wrong.


Are you ever going to get around to proving the coach forced people to worship God?  Check with your handlers.


----------



## daveman (Jun 27, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Just add 4 justices. Have them lie about gun control in their hearings.we should be able to get 4 of them seated by the end of September.
> 
> Then ban all guns except single shot musket loaders, while ruling every American can own one.
> 
> All well within the rules.


Sure thing, fascist.  

Whoever told you you'd get a seat on the Politburo was lying.


----------



## BackAgain (Jun 27, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> afraid to answer?


And utterly unable to.


----------



## daveman (Jun 27, 2022)

daveman said:


> Sure thing, fascist.
> 
> Whoever told you you'd get a seat on the Politburo was lying.


But it's interesting how Indy acknowledges leftists can only succeed by lying.  Probably accidental; I don't think he's capable of that much self-awareness.


----------



## BS Filter (Jun 27, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> We all have all seen the Supreme Court give a ruling that we didn't like or agree with that is life but we all didn't start screaming about impeaching justices or packing the court.


Exactly.


----------



## daveman (Jun 27, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I see we have the support of the ignorant crybaby set.
> 
> Not that we need it.


Own a musket for home defense, since that's what the founding fathers intended. Four ruffians break into my house. "What the devil?" As I grab my powdered wig and Kentucky rifle. Blow a golf ball sized hole through the first man, he's dead on the spot. Draw my pistol on the second man, miss him entirely because it's smoothbore and nails the neighbors dog. I have to resort to the cannon mounted at the top of the stairs loaded with grape shot, "Tally ho lads" the grape shot shreds two men in the blast, the sound and extra shrapnel set off car alarms. Fix bayonet and charge the last terrified rapscallion. He Bleeds out waiting on the police to arrive since triangular bayonet wounds are impossible to stitch up. Just as the founding fathers intended.

Works for me.  How 'bout you, Indy?


----------



## mamooth (Jun 27, 2022)

daveman said:


> Are you ever going to get around to proving the coach forced people to worship God?


Right after I get around to proving the round earth theory.

A coach runs the team with an iron fist. If he says pray, you pray. No high schooler is going to want to become the team pariah by refusing.

An honest person would agree with that. A christofascist hack would lie about it.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Come on. You spent decades screaming about packing the court, and you did it successfully. We're just talking about unpacking it.


The President nominating someone for the court and having them confirmed by the Senate is not court packing never has been never will be. It was not court packing under Trump the confirmation of Jackson was not court packing nor will it be court packing when any President after Biden does unless they try and increase the number of justices up from the current nine.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Right after I get around to proving the round earth theory.
> 
> A coach runs the team with an iron fist. If he says pray, you pray. No high schooler is going to want to become the team pariah by refusing.
> 
> An honest person would agree with that. A christofascist hack would lie about it.





mamooth said:


> An honest person would agree with that



an honest person would read the case, and presented the facts.
you haven't


----------



## daveman (Jun 27, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I wouldn't exactly call finding a way to Sissy out of the discussion,  "mature Behavior".


Neither is throwing a tantrum when people have the temerity to disagree with you, but there you are.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Come on. You spent decades screaming about packing the court, and you did it successfully. We're just talking about unpacking it.




FDR tried packing the court, and failed.

no one else has tried it til BIden.


----------



## mamooth (Jun 27, 2022)

daveman said:


> Already got those.  They're on your side.


All the guys sporting swastikas, the actual Nazis and white supremacists, they're all on your side.

And you suck their asses with gusto. You just love you some of that sweet Nazi assjelly. Those are your mostest favorite of people. After all, you won't demand that TheParty remove them. They're all very, very welcome the TheParty. They make up a third of your party, so you can't win elections without them.

I'm just making it clear where we both stand, little licker of Nazi rectums. We oppose fascists, while you put them in leadership positions.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> So, by your logic, state and local governments are allowed to snuff out the freedom of the press and stop people from assembling, because the 1A only talks about "congress".
> 
> That should clue you in that you're wrong.


Not at all, that is your faulty interpretation being projected. Try again.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> Moron, you claimed the coach was an agent of the state establishing a religion. The Constitution only prohibits Congress from establishing religions. Clearly you have no idea what you are talking about.



Oh, so then it would be cool for the POTUS to establish a national relgion.

Wow, who knew.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> FDR tried packing the court, and failed.
> 
> no one else has tried it til BIden.


That might make sense, if the court started with 9 members.

But it didn't.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Oh, so then it would be cool for the POTUS to establish a national relgion.
> 
> Wow, who knew.



He'd never get it past Congress or Scotus.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Oh, so then it would be cool for the POTUS to establish a national relgion.
> 
> Wow, who knew.


POTUS has no Constitutional authority to establish anything. Another liberal without any knowledge of how our government works. Sad.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> He'd never get it past Congress or Scotus.


Unless the republicans fill them both with Beoberts.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 27, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That might make sense, if the court started with 9 members.
> 
> But it didn't.



Learn to read.

the last person to try to pack the court was FDR.

No one has tried it again til now.  (BIden)


----------



## daveman (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Right after I get around to proving the round earth theory.
> 
> A coach runs the team with an iron fist. If he says pray, you pray. No high schooler is going to want to become the team pariah by refusing.
> 
> An honest person would agree with that. A christofascist hack would lie about it.


So, the sum total of the proof of your claims is "I HATE XTIANS!!!!!!!!!!!"

Gotta be honest here, Slappy.  Not very compelling.  You gonna try again, or you gonna double down like usual?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> He'd never get it past Congress or Scotus.



Why not, according to our resident legal expert only Congress is not allowed to establish a religion. 

Using our resident legal expert's logic a state could establish state religion and it would be 100% legal. 

I am sure you agree with that, right?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> Learn to read.
> 
> the last person to try to pack the court was FDR.
> 
> No one has tried it again til now.  (BIden)


Well, that's stupid and wrong, as the court has, in fact, increased in size in the past. More than once .

When did Biden try to pack the court? You're also wrong about that.

What color is the sky, in your fantasyland?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> A win for religious freedom. For you Constitutional remedial learners: there is no "separation of church and state" in the Constitution. The 1st Amendment says ONLY that Congress cannot establish a state religion, as in the Church of England. That's it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muslim and Pagan coaches take note.


----------



## daveman (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> All the guys sporting swastikas, the actual Nazis and white supremacists, they're all on your side.
> 
> And you suck their asses with gusto. You just love you some of that sweet Nazi assjelly. Those are your mostest favorite of people. After all, you won't demand that TheParty remove them. They're all very, very welcome the TheParty. They make up a third of your party, so you can't win elections without them.
> 
> I'm just making it clear where we both stand, little licker of Nazi rectums. We oppose fascists, while you put them in leadership positions.


I can hear you crying from here.  Good Gaea, is there a leftist "man" who isn't indistinguishable from a 14-year-old premenstrual little girl?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 27, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Well, that's stupid and wrong, as the court has, in fact, increased in size in the past. More than once .
> 
> When did Biden try to pack the court? You're also wrong about that.
> 
> What color is the sky, in your fantasyland?





Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Well, that's stupid and wrong, as the court has, in fact, increased in size in the past. More than once .



doubling down on stupid?

or proving you're illiterate?


----------



## mamooth (Jun 27, 2022)

daveman said:


> It's a difficult question.  A woman seeking abortion is in a tough spot.  Not sure prosecuting her would be very productive.



So "is it productive" is your standard for prosecuting supposed premedidated killers of human beings who are definitely not murderers.

Yeah, that really makes you look so much better.



> However, I have said abortion kills a human being.  I don't believe I've used the word murder to describe it.  A search of my posts for the keywords "murder" and "abortion" shows I have not.


So you say abortion kills a human being, yet it's not murder. Huh.

What is your definition of murder? I ask because it seems very different from everyone else's.


----------



## daveman (Jun 27, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Muslim and Pagan coaches take note.


Somebody already tried that.  Didn't work then, doesn't work now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 27, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Muslim and Pagan coaches take note.



if they pray alone, and don't force anyone to join them, no problem


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> doubling down on stupid?
> 
> or proving you're illiterate?


Uh...wut? Youre embarrassing yyourself. 

Tell us more about how nobody has added justices to tthe court in the past.

And tell us more about how Biden is.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Why not, according to our resident legal expert only Congress is not allowed to establish a religion.
> 
> Using our resident legal expert's logic a state could establish state religion and it would be 100% legal.
> 
> I am sure you agree with that, right?


That's according to the Constitution.  The question as to if a state could has never been challenged.


----------



## Concerned American (Jun 27, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> The Supreme Court is going all in for right wing policies right now.


The SCOTUS is just reaffirming the very clear language of the constitution.  The constitution is neither right wing nor left wing.  The SCOTUS exists to prevent the perversion of that founding document.  I'm sorry that you don't agree with the founding principles of the US----strike that, I don't GAF, GTFO.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 27, 2022)

Is the Left throwing another childish temper tantrum because a coach gets to pray on the sideline of a game following his own faith hurting no one?

Oh my:

Letting people follow their faith.
Making New York realize that the 2nd Am. isn't some special right needing their permission to have!
Getting the fed out of the abortion matter and putting the power of decision back into the hands of the people and their own respective states.
Where will this madness end?


----------



## Concerned American (Jun 27, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> That's according to the Constitution.  The question as to if a state could has never been challenged.


States can establish any law they want----as long as it doesn't run afoul of the US constitution.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> not as badly as you are.


Tell us more about how nobody successfully added justices to the court.


----------



## mamooth (Jun 27, 2022)

daveman said:


> The moral high ground you believe you're standing on are the bodies of 60+ million dead human beings.


Yet you say that's not murder.

And everyone is laughing hard at you now. When in a stupid liar hole, stop digging.

Again, just what is your very peculiar definition of "murder"?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 27, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Tell us more about how nobody successfully added justices to the court.


\
bye, troll


----------



## daveman (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> With all that Nazi assjelly stuffed into your ears? When you dive as deep into Nazi rectums as you do, that's what happens.
> 
> Fortunately for you, your feet aren't covered, so you can keep on running from the simple fact that you're a fascist asslicker.


And now you're back to projection.  Go with your strengths, I always say.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> \
> bye, troll


Will I find the court that never had justices added to it out there?


----------



## mamooth (Jun 27, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> Not at all, that is your faulty interpretation being projected. Try again.



You're saying states _can't_ censor, because the 1A only talks about congress.

You're saying states _can_ establish a religion, because the 1A only talks about congress.

Has you spotted the problem yet?


----------



## mamooth (Jun 27, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> States can establish any law they want----as long as it doesn't run afoul of the US constitution.


Or afoul of federal law. Federal law always overrides, unless it runs afoul of the US constitution.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 27, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> FDR tried packing the court, and failed.  no one else has tried it til BIden.



Joe better back off---  the way things have all been going bad for him, with his luck, he'd try it and end up with three more Antonin Scalia's


----------



## Rogue AI (Jun 27, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> States can establish any law they want----as long as it doesn't run afoul of the US constitution.


True, but the 1st is specific as to the prohibition.  The intent was to ensure this country would not have a national church like the Church of England. The states are forever unlikely to even attempt to try due to the makeup of their constituents.  The only possible candidate would have been Utah, but that ship sailed long ago.

None of it is actually relevant since the topic moved to some folks not comprehending that the judicial and executive branches have no Constitutional authority to establish anything beyond intra-branch miscellany.


----------



## daveman (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> You're saying states _can't_ censor, because the 1A only talks about congress.
> 
> You're saying states _can_ establish a religion, because the 1A only talks about congress.
> 
> Has you spotted the problem yet?


You know what else it doesn't say?  It doesn't say a coach can't pray on the football field after a game, with everyone who freely wants to join in able to.  

Welp.  Looks like this thread's over.  Thanks, folks, it was a lot of fun.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> You're saying states _can't_ censor, because the 1A only talks about congress.
> 
> You're saying states _can_ establish a religion, because the 1A only talks about congress.
> 
> Has you spotted the problem yet?


No, that's you saying stupid things and projecting to me.

Still waiting on those amendments.


----------



## mamooth (Jun 27, 2022)

daveman said:


> The only people laughing at me are you and the voices in your head.  You really don't have to do what they say.  Take your meds on time and they'll leave you alone to get some sleep.


Look at you squirm. This is hilarious.

The general definition of murder is "The premeditated killing of a human being".

You've specifically said that _isn't_ murder.

So, I ask what your definiton of murder is ... and you run. And run. And run.

Learn a lesson from this. If you don't lie, then you won't get all tangled up in your lies like you did.


----------



## Concerned American (Jun 27, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> The states are forever unlikely to even attempt


The states will NEVER try because of the first amendment.  All states are bound by the US constitution and cannot implement laws that are unconstitutional.  End of story.


----------



## daveman (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Look at you squirm. This is hilarious.
> 
> The general definition of murder is "The premeditated killing of a human being".
> 
> ...


Good Gaea, you're pathetic, kid.  You're so emotionally wrapped up in words on a screen.  Are you being paid, or is there psychosis involved?


----------



## Rogue AI (Jun 27, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> The states will NEVER try because of the first amendment.  All states are bound by the US constitution and cannot implement laws that are unconstitutional.  End of story.


The Constitution does not prohibit the states from doing so. In the Constitution the word Congress only applies to the federal body.


----------



## mamooth (Jun 27, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> No, that's you saying stupid things and projecting to me.


How was my summary inaccurate? Lay it out for us.

Do you say states are allowed to censor? Just a "Yes" or "No", without any weaseliing.

Not being a conservative weasel, I can and do state my points clealry and directly.

If you're honest and say no, it destroys your arguemnt, by way of your obvious wild inconsistency.

And if you say yes, you sound like a kook.

Either way, I win. That's why you refuse to answer.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> How was my summary inaccurate? Lay it out for us.
> 
> Do you say states are allowed to censor? Just a "Yes" or "No", without any weaseliing.
> 
> ...


Where are those amendments? You can't back up anything you say. You lose.


----------



## mamooth (Jun 27, 2022)

daveman said:


> Good Gaea, you're pathetic, kid.  You're so emotionally wrapped up in words on a screen.  Are you being paid, or is there psychosis involved?


Did you join the cult because you were already a eunuch, or were you snipped as part of the initiation ceremony? I just ask because only a complete lack of gonads could explain your cowardice here.

Now, again, what is your definition of murder?


----------



## daveman (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Either way, I win.


----------



## daveman (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Did you join the cult because you were already a eunuch, or were you snipped as part of the initiation ceremony? I just ask because only a complete lack of gonads could explain your cowardice here.
> 
> Now, again, what is your definition of murder?


You say "Jump!", I say, "Eat shit!"    

What is it with leftists insisting they're entitled to things they haven't earned?

Anyway, let's call abortion murder.  

_You support murder_.

You are not the good guy here.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2022)

daveman said:


> Anyway, let's call abortion murder.


Exactly.

You're calling it murder.

But you clearly do not think it is murder.

Wow, you just caught up with the 30-minute younger version of yourself.

That's quite a feat.


----------



## mamooth (Jun 27, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> Where are those amendments? You can't back up anything you say. You lose.


I do so love drawing the fly deep into the web.

14th amendment, section one, “No State shall make or enforce any law which shall abridge the privileges or immunities of citizens of the United States."

I recommend reading the Constitution some time. That way, you won't get embarrassed like this again.


----------



## daveman (Jun 27, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Exactly.
> 
> You're calling it murder.
> 
> ...


You moron.  I said, "Let's call it murder."  You know, for the sake of discussion, which I thought was insanely obvious, but not obvious enough for a mushroom like you, apparently.  

How is it you have such a high opinion of yourself?  Because, really, you're an idiot.


----------



## daveman (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> I do so love drawing the fly deep into the web.
> 
> 14th amendment, section one, “No State shall make or enforce any law which shall abridge the privileges or immunities of citizens of the United States."
> 
> I recommend reading the Constitution some time. That way, you won't get embarrassed like this again.


Oh, awesome.  You just proved why the coach's freedom of religion can't be abridged by the state.  

You do tend to score a lot of own goals, don't you?


----------



## Rogue AI (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> I do so love drawing the fly deep into the web.
> 
> 14th amendment, section one, “No State shall make or enforce any law which shall abridge the privileges or immunities of citizens of the United States."
> 
> I recommend reading the Constitution some time. That way, you won't get embarrassed like this again.


What does that have to do with conferring powers to other branches? Right. Nothing because you have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Concerned American (Jun 27, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> The Constitution does not prohibit the states from doing so. In the Constitution the word Congress only applies to the federal body.


Using your logic, the protections of the 2nd amendment could be violated by any state that so chooses which clearly is illegal.  States MUST follow the US constitution.  They are open to create any law that is not codified in the constitution..


----------



## mamooth (Jun 27, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> What does that have to do with conferring powers to other branches?


Nothing, because that wasn't the topic being discussed.

Concerning the topic we were actually discussing, I demonstrated in two different ways how you were wrong ... causing you to move the goalposts.

Did you really think that it fooled anyone?


----------



## Rogue AI (Jun 27, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Using your logic, the protections of the 2nd amendment could be violated by any state that so chooses which clearly is illegal.  States MUST follow the US constitution.  They are open to create any law that is not codified in the constitution..


Nope, that's your projection. The 2nd does not specifically define any body, federal or otherwise.  Whereas the 1st clearly defines a specific body in regards to the establishment of religions. A state could establish a state religion so long as they did not prohibit other religions or interfere with the practices of said religions. All theoretical of course, as the potential of such is virtually zero.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Nothing, because that wasn't the topic being discussed.
> 
> Concerning the topic we were actually discussing, I demonstrated in two different ways how you were wrong ... causing you to move the goalposts.
> 
> Did you really think that it fooled anyone?


Of course it was, the alleged agent of the state was not part of the legislature. In order for your claim to be true the powers of the Congress would need to be conferred to said agent. Which of course it is not. Ergo, you are wrong again. The 14th has no part in your claims, try again.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 27, 2022)

*CLosed for moderation. *


----------



## justoffal (Jun 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> A win for religious freedom. For you Constitutional remedial learners: there is no "separation of church and state" in the Constitution. The 1st Amendment says ONLY that Congress cannot establish a state religion, as in the Church of England. That's it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOOOOOHHHHH!
OOOOOOOOOHHHHH!

THEY ARE GOING TO BE HUNTING DOWN THE JUSTICES NOW BOY!

OOOOOOHHHHH NOW THEYVE GONE AND DONE IT MAN!


----------



## justoffal (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Nothing, because that wasn't the topic being discussed.
> 
> Concerning the topic we were actually discussing, I demonstrated in two different ways how you were wrong ... causing you to move the goalposts.
> 
> Did you really think that it fooled anyone?


Goalposts??? Bwahhhhhhhahahahahaaaaaah
Goalposts....


----------



## badger2 (Jun 27, 2022)

Jesus himself argued against this narcissistic desire for recognition we have seen in this prayer story. In post #381, we quoted from Seidel's book. We quote again from page 112:

'Even quoting the bible is not necessarily an indication of the writer's beliefs about that book. Thomas Paine quoted extensively from the bible in Common Sense because he was writing to a people who were familiar with biblical stories, like 1 Samuel 8. Paine made a biblical argument for revolution. But I'm an atheist and I regularly quote the bible to argue against government prayer. In Matthew 6:5, Jesus condemns public prayer as hypocrisy: "And when you pray, do not be like the hypocrites, for they love to pray standing in the synagogues and on the street corners to be seen."

As an atheist, I use the bible to convince believers not to abuse their public office to promote their personal religion, pointing to the words of their own savior in his Sermon on the Mount. Like Paine and Lincoln, I write to my audience.'
(Seidel, The Founding Myth)


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 27, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Muslim and Pagan coaches take note.



They are welcome to do that. But only if they dont coerce anyone else to join them. * Besides, the prayers were SILENT.  A VERY important point that helped win the case.*  SO -- SILENT Muslim, Pagan, WIcken prayers -- ARE THEY A THREAT TO YOU?


----------



## Concerned American (Jun 27, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> Nope, that's your projection. The 2nd does not specifically define any body, federal or otherwise.  Whereas the 1st clearly defines a specific body in regards to the establishment of religions. A state could establish a state religion so long as they did not prohibit other religions or interfere with the practices of said religions. All theoretical of course, as the potential of such is virtually zero.


You might have something there if the *amendments to the* *constitution *were not subject to the provisions of the constitution.  There is a clause, Article VI, Clause 2 that clarifies that the constitution, which includes the amendments is the supreme law of the land.




__





						Supremacy Clause - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## badger2 (Jun 27, 2022)

flacaltenn said:


> They are welcome to do that. But only if they dont coerce anyone else to join them. * Besides, the prayers were SILENT.  A VERY important point that helped win the case.*  SO -- SILENT Muslim, Pagan, WIcken prayers -- ARE THEY A THREAT TO YOU?


You are incorrect. Jesus is arguing against (the image of prayer [italics]). See post # 645.


----------



## BackAgain (Jun 27, 2022)

The point of the decision is that it neither establishes a religion by the state nor does it interfere with anyone’s free exercise of religion for a coach to pray on the sideline. But to fire him for doing so *does* interfere with his free speech right among other things.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 27, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Exactly.
> 
> You're calling it murder.
> 
> ...



Actually in most states, the STATES call it murder if a pregnant woman is physically attacked and the fetus dies. 38 states to be exact. The other states hate protecting unborn kids -  Even if they are KNIFED at 8 months in the womb.



			State Laws on Fetal Homicide and Penalty-enhancement for Crimes Against Pregnant Women


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 27, 2022)

badger2 said:


> You are incorrect. Jesus is arguing against (the image of prayer [italics]). See post # 645.



Incorrect about the prayers being silent?  Dont think so. Heard one of lawyers arguing the case say that in an interview. And at this moment -- there aint no post #645.  You Nostradamus or what?


----------



## Rogue AI (Jun 27, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> You might have something there if the *amendments to the* *constitution *were not subject to the provisions of the constitution.  There is a clause, Article VI, Clause 2 that clarifies that the constitution, which includes the amendments is the supreme law of the land.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Supremacy Clause would not preclude a state from doing what the federal government cannot. That is the very essence of the 10th. Nor are the states specifically prohibited from creating a state religion. It would all come down to how literal a court interpreted any attempt. I'm not claiming my view is somehow infallible, merely possible. This conversation was for the fun and sake of argument.


----------



## Delldude (Jun 27, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Dearborn?


Why not?


----------



## Concerned American (Jun 27, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> Supremacy Clause would not preclude a state from doing what the federal government cannot. That is the very essence of the 10th. Nor are the states specifically prohibited from creating a state religion. It would all come down to how literal a court interpreted any attempt. I'm not claiming my view is somehow infallible, merely possible. This conversation was for the fun and sake of argument.


We can continue to run in circles here.  But I believe it is very clear.  The 1st amendment guarantees there will be no state religion (paraphrase).  The constitution IS the supreme law of the country therefore, no state may create a state religion.  You stated earlier that Utah was the only one who might---there is a reason they didn't --  the first amendment and the supremacy clause.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 27, 2022)

The fact people get offended so easily because of 30 seconds of silent prayer after a football game shows our country is Fucked.

All of you who get offended so easily are WANKERS.


----------



## Borillar (Jun 27, 2022)

Meister said:


> no


No, not at all. He should go to his coach and say "Nah, I don't wanna pray. I don't believe in all this superstitious mumbo jumbo." See where that gets him.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 27, 2022)

mamooth said:


> I do so love drawing the fly deep into the web.
> 
> 14th amendment, section one, “No State shall make or enforce any law which shall abridge the privileges or immunities of citizens of the United States."
> 
> I recommend reading the Constitution some time. That way, you won't get embarrassed like this again.



If only your reading comprehension matched your zeal to Google.  What are "citizen's privileges and immunities? To vote? To "equal protection"?  To be protected by the Bill of Rights amendments? What other "citizen privileges and immunities" are SPELLED OUT in the Constitution?

Fed govt DEFINES citizen. Any privileges and immunities they can enforce MUST EXIST ELSEWHERE in the Constitution for it to be a Federal issue. If you conflate "privileges and immunities" with RIGHTS -- this clause would be in CONFLICT with the 10th Amendment.

I know. I know !!  How about having a silent prayer on the 50 yard line after a football game?
THAT would be a privilege and immunity.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jun 27, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> We can continue to run in circles here.  But I believe it is very clear.  The 1st amendment guarantees there will be no state religion (paraphrase).  The constitution IS the supreme law of the country therefore, no state may create a state religion.  You stated earlier that Utah was the only one who might---there is a reason they didn't --  the first amendment and the supremacy clause.


I'll agree to disagree and simply say thanks for a civil and thoughtful conversation.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> If you are a second string Wide Receiver and all other Wide a receivers are praying at the 50 yard line…….are you being coerced to join in?



No. Because the coach said in post-ruling interviews that he CHOSE players as team captains (2 of them) that did NOT participate in the silent prayers.  Because he said -- it showed leadership and decision making abilities. 

The media SUCKS SO BADLY because the majority of Americans are getting their news strained and purified to their snowflakeyness that you cant even have an "informed debate" anymore with most people.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 27, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> We can continue to run in circles here.  But I believe it is very clear.  The 1st amendment guarantees there will be no state religion (paraphrase).  The constitution IS the supreme law of the country therefore, no state may create a state religion.  You stated earlier that Utah was the only one who might---there is a reason they didn't --  the first amendment and the supremacy clause.


It’s more that the state religion can’t be imposed. It’s  existence is debatable


----------



## BackAgain (Jun 27, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> Supremacy Clause would not preclude a state from doing what the federal government cannot. That is the very essence of the 10th. Nor are the states specifically prohibited from creating a state religion. It would all come down to how literal a court interpreted any attempt. I'm not claiming my view is somehow infallible, merely possible. This conversation was for the fun and sake of argument.


*Wrong*. You forgot the 14th Amendment and the legal doctrine of incorporation. Every provision of our 1st Amendment is now fully incorporated. *This means exactly the opposite of what you just wrote.* It means that no state has any legal authority to violate the 1st Amendment or any provision of that Amendment.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jun 27, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> *Wrong*. You forgot the 14th Amendment and the legal doctrine of incorporation. Every provision of our 1st Amendment is now fully incorporated. *This means exactly the opposite of what you just wrote.* It means that no state has any legal authority to violate the 1st amendment any provision of that Amendment.


The state would not be violating the 1st.   That clause is specific to the federal government.


----------



## BackAgain (Jun 27, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> The state would not be violating the 1st.   That clause is specific to the federal government.


*Wrong*. It has been fully incorporated. Therefore, it now applies equally to every state, too. That’s the point of the very words of the 14th Amendment


----------



## Rogue AI (Jun 27, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> *Wrong*. It has been fully incorporated. Therefore, it now applies equally to every state, too. That’s the point of the very words of the 14th Amendment


Not according to the text. The creation of a state established religion would not in any way harm the citizens provided all other religions were not infringed upon. Nowhere on the 14th does it state prohibitions to the federal Congress apply to the state legislatures.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 27, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Why not?


Why not what?


----------



## BackAgain (Jun 27, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> Not according to the text. The creation of a state established religion would not in any way harm the citizens provided all other religions were not infringed upon. Nowhere on the 14th does it state prohibitions to the federal Congress apply to the state legislatures.


Wrong. The words of the 14th Amendment are clear enough. 



> *No state shall make or enforce any law which shall abridge the privileges or immunities of citizens of the United States; nor shall any state deprive any person of life, liberty, or property, without due process of law; nor deny to any person within its jurisdiction the equal protection of the laws*.



And the SCOTUS has applied the incorporation doctrine to each of  the provisions of the 1st Amendment, over the years, so that it is fully in incorporated today. 


> *First Amendment (fully incorporated)*
> Guarantee against the establishment of religion:  Everson v Board of Education, 330 U.S. 1 (1947)
> Free Exercise of Religion:  Hamilton v. Regents of the University of California, 293 U.S. 245 (1934), Cantwell v. Connecticut, 310 U.S. 296 (1940)
> Freedom of Speech:  Gitlow v. New York 268 U.S. 652 (1925)
> ...











						incorporation doctrine
					






					www.law.cornell.edu
				




Again, this make the prohibitions of the 1st Amendment completely binding on all of the States.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jun 27, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Wrong. The words of the 14th Amendment are clear enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I respectfully disagree. The Everson case touches on it, but the state was not in fact attempting to establish its own religion. As such the issue remains unaddressed.


----------



## BackAgain (Jun 28, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> I respectfully disagree. The Everson case touches on it, but the state was not in fact attempting to establish its own religion. As such the issue remains unaddressed.


I said it was incorporated. I wasn’t disputing the underlying facts of any of the cases. 

Because it’s incorporated, the 1st Amendment absolutely is now applicable to the States. I agree that this may not have been originally contemplated. But the 14th Amendment changed all that.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jun 28, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> I said it was incorporated. I wasn’t disputing the underlying facts of any of the cases.
> 
> Because it’s incorporated, the 1st Amendment absolutely is now applicable to the States. I agree that this may not have been originally contemplated. But the 14th Amendment changed all that.


I must still disagree due to the specific nature of the wording and it's original intent, which does not change regardless of the 14th.

It's been fun, but honestly I'm done with this line of conversation.  The last word is yours.


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 28, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Bad decision by the Court.
> 
> The Coach is a paid employee, by choosing to pray to his chosen god he is endorsing that god as part of his official duties as head coach.  Endorsing one religion over all others is the first step to establishing it.
> 
> I cannot wait till the Satanist get ahold of this and start to hold their version of "prayers" after a football game.




You're full of shit. The coach prayed alone after the games, occasionally others would voluntarily join in. He was exercising his own faith, there was no official endorsement.

.


----------



## BackAgain (Jun 28, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> I must still disagree due to the specific nature of the wording and it's original intent, which does not change regardless of the 14th.
> 
> It's been fun, but honestly I'm done with this line of conversation.  The last word is yours.


My last word is already provided by the court. And with that, I bid you a very good night.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 28, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Just curious how you two would feel about a Muslim coach having the team pray to Allah before and after games?



This is so peculiar. Why do all the Leftists suppose anyone would have a problem with this?

Oh yeah

PROJECTION


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 28, 2022)

Coyote said:


> They’re going to have insure equal time for all expressions of religion….
> 
> View attachment 663055



The State cannot compel "expressions of religion" so Idk what you mean here. So some Christian guy prays after a game and what? The Govt Goon comes along and says "HEY WE NEED A MUSLIM HERE TO PRAY STAT!" ???


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 28, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Well, no one in Islam has tried to force their religion on me, unlike the Christians, so I do have a higher opinion of Islam than Christianity.



This is one of the most ignorant statements I have ever read on this site. And believe me, that's a mouthful


----------



## San Souci (Jun 28, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> A win for religious freedom. For you Constitutional remedial learners: there is no "separation of church and state" in the Constitution. The 1st Amendment says ONLY that Congress cannot establish a state religion, as in the Church of England. That's it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This SCOTUS is kicking Liberal asses. Now they have to revamp the "Stay in Mexico" law.


----------



## Stann (Jun 28, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> A win for religious freedom. For you Constitutional remedial learners: there is no "separation of church and state" in the Constitution. The 1st Amendment says ONLY that Congress cannot establish a state religion, as in the Church of England. That's it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not a win for religious freedom. It is a win for religiosity and indoctrination. Religious freedom is the opposite of what is happening. Coaches have a dominating stature among young impressionable minds. Are all these children even Christians ? If the one Jewish boy or the one Muslim boy decides he can't join the Christians in doing this. Even the impression that he is outside of the loop can have detrimental effects on the individual. I'm not quoting any already written script I'm just thinking off the top of my head and what is reasonable. This is not. Undue influence is at play here. The Constitution says no one religion can be put above the others. Christianity is bad enough, I hope his coach isn't using the name Jesus Christ when he's leading these boys, if you just talked about god that wouldn't be quite as offensive. But to say the name Jesus is unacceptable to children of other faiths or atheist or agnostics. The list goes on and on. This wasn't right for a reason, the only thing that's changed is the people who are supreme Court justices. The people who lied to get on the supreme Court who were sponsored by a lying president. Wonder why it's causing such trouble. The Constitution is based on truth not lies.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 28, 2022)

Stann said:


> It's not a win for religious freedom. It is a win for religiosity and indoctrination. Religious freedom is the opposite of what is happening. Coaches have a dominating stature among young impressionable minds. Are all these children even Christians ? If the one Jewish boy or the one Muslim boy decides he can't join the Christians in doing this. Even the impression that he is outside of the loop can have detrimental effects on the individual. I'm not quoting any already written script I'm just thinking off the top of my head and what is reasonable. This is not. Undue influence is at play here. The Constitution says no one religion can be put above the others. Christianity is bad enough, I hope his coach isn't using the name Jesus Christ when he's leading these boys, if you just talked about god that wouldn't be quite as offensive. But to say the name Jesus is unacceptable to children of other faiths or atheist or agnostics. The list goes on and on. This wasn't right for a reason, the only thing that's changed is the people who are supreme Court justices. The people who lied to get on the supreme Court who were sponsored by a lying president. Wonder why it's causing such trouble. The Constitution is based on truth not lies.



The coach was praying silently

You can say "Jesus" in public. This is not a crime.

No one lied.

The amount of misinformation on this is frankly astounding.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 28, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> This is so peculiar. Why do all the Leftists suppose anyone would have a problem with this?
> 
> Oh yeah
> 
> PROJECTION


What made you think I was supposing? I was just asking a question. One you didn’t answer.


----------



## Stann (Jun 28, 2022)

daveman said:


> Odd, then, how no students came forward to claim they were pressured.
> 
> But I gotta hand it to you.  You bitterly cling to your leftist horseshit no matter how completely it's been refuted.


Coaches have a great power over there students. It's called undue influence. How do you think so many coaches get into their students pants. Most coaches I've ever seen aren't very attractive. So that's not doing it. I think that's a good comparison.


----------



## Stann (Jun 28, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> The coach was praying silently
> 
> You can say "Jesus" in public. This is not a crime.
> 
> ...


Undue influence is surely that play here.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 28, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> What made you think I was supposing? I was just asking a question. One you didn’t answer.



Because I've been asked this question many many times and it's all over everywhere. But it's projection, because Lefties had a problem with the Christian praying, so they ASSUME we would have a problem with people of other faiths praying.

Wrong


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 28, 2022)

Stann said:


> Undue influence is surely that play here.



Doesn't matter. The coach's FIRST AMENDMENT right to exercise his faith trumps any "undue influence" you want to pant about. 

That's first.

Second, and again, your ignorance of this case is profound. Educate yourself on the actual case.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jun 28, 2022)

Stann said:


> It's not a win for religious freedom. It is a win for religiosity and indoctrination. Religious freedom is the opposite of what is happening. Coaches have a dominating stature among young impressionable minds. Are all these children even Christians ? If the one Jewish boy or the one Muslim boy decides he can't join the Christians in doing this. Even the impression that he is outside of the loop can have detrimental effects on the individual. I'm not quoting any already written script I'm just thinking off the top of my head and what is reasonable. This is not. Undue influence is at play here. The Constitution says no one religion can be put above the others. Christianity is bad enough, I hope his coach isn't using the name Jesus Christ when he's leading these boys, if you just talked about god that wouldn't be quite as offensive. But to say the name Jesus is unacceptable to children of other faiths or atheist or agnostics. The list goes on and on. This wasn't right for a reason, the only thing that's changed is the people who are supreme Court justices. The people who lied to get on the supreme Court who were sponsored by a lying president. Wonder why it's causing such trouble. The Constitution is based on truth not lies.


I get it says 'USMB Writers Corner' on the tab, but this isn't the fiction section.


----------



## Stann (Jun 28, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Doesn't matter. The coach's FIRST AMENDMENT right to exercise his faith trumps any "undue influence" you want to pant about.
> 
> That's first.
> 
> Second, and again, your ignorance of this case is profound. Educate yourself on the actual case.


This was the coach's idea. Children respect their coaches and adore them, whether the coach realizes it or not, he is using his position to endear the idea to the children. It's a mild form of coercion, but it still is coercion. I feel much better if it was the other way around if the students wanted their coach to join them, no pressure there.


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 28, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> A win for religious freedom. For you Constitutional remedial learners: there is no "separation of church and state" in the Constitution. The 1st Amendment says ONLY that Congress cannot establish a state religion, as in the Church of England. That's it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that is correct.   The Constitution prohibits an official State religion.  Can we drop 'Climate Change' now?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 28, 2022)

Stann said:


> This was the coach's idea. Children respect their coaches and adore them, whether the coach realizes it or not, he is using his position to endear the idea to the children. It's a mild form of coercion, but it still is coercion. I feel much better if it was the other way around if the students wanted their coach to join them, no pressure there.



The Constitution is not about "making you 'feel' better".

Honest to Pete with all these leftists emoting all over.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 28, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Yes, that is correct.   The Constitution prohibits an official State religion.  Can we drop 'Climate Change' now?



Agreed!

This was addressed in the opinion which I'm sure you saw. What the dissenters want is the defacto religion to be Secularism. 

Six Justices say Nope

Meltdown continues


----------



## Stann (Jun 28, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> The Constitution is not about "making you 'feel' better".
> 
> Honest to Pete with all these leftists emoting all over.


The Constitution seems to have changed since trump appointed these three justices. I know he had a lot of content for the Constitution. I'm surprised these three justices feel the same way. They all took oaths to it.


----------



## Stann (Jun 28, 2022)

Stann said:


> The Constitution seems to have changed since trump appointed these three justices. I know he had a lot of content for the Constitution. I'm surprised these three justices feel the same way. They all took oaths to it.


Typo, I know he had a lot of contempt for the Constitution > in reference to trump.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 28, 2022)

Stann said:


> The Constitution seems to have changed since trump appointed these three justices. I know he had a lot of content for the Constitution. I'm surprised these three justices feel the same way. They all took oaths to it.



Yeah. They pared down all the extraneous garbage liberals attempted to add to it for decades. Such as the right to an abortion. That goes back to the states. That's all Roe does. Such as making the govt "officially secular" which is not a requirement. Etc etc etc.


----------



## Stann (Jun 28, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Yeah. They pared down all the extraneous garbage liberals attempted to add to it for decades. Such as the right to an abortion. That goes back to the states. That's all Roe does. Such as making the govt "officially secular" which is not a requirement. Etc etc etc.


www.washingtonpost.com Trump ignores Constitution in assertion that his " authority is total ". April 14th, 2020 exactly what he said was, " When somebody is present of the United States, The authority is total. " Nope, that would be the definition of totalitarianism.


----------



## Stann (Jun 28, 2022)

Stann said:


> www.washingtonpost.com Trump ignores Constitution in assertion that his " authority is total ". April 14th, 2020 exactly what he said was, " When somebody is present of the United States, The authority is total. " Nope, that would be the definition of totalitarianism.


Didn't catch that typo, when somebody is president...


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 28, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Because I've been asked this question many many times and it's all over everywhere. But it's projection, because Lefties had a problem with the Christian praying, so they ASSUME we would have a problem with people of other faiths praying.
> 
> Wrong


Well you’re not talking to Lefties you are talking to me and I’ve already explained my personal feelings about the coach praying.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 28, 2022)

Stann said:


> www.washingtonpost.com Trump ignores Constitution in assertion that his " authority is total ". April 14th, 2020 exactly what he said was, " When somebody is present of the United States, The authority is total. " Nope, that would be the definition of totalitarianism.



Yeah, I disagree with him. What does that have to do with the thread topic of prayer and the SC? Or is this about your TDS


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 28, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Well you’re not talking to Lefties you are talking to me and I’ve already explained my personal feelings about the coach praying.



You asked me the same question Lefties have asked me dozens of times in the last however many hours. Now why is that? 

Oh yeah. Projection.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 28, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> You asked me the same question Lefties have asked me dozens of times in the last however many hours. Now why is that?
> 
> Oh yeah. Projection.


I asked because I was curious to see what you would say. You dodged and stereotyped twice. You do not disappoint, I’ll give you that


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 28, 2022)

Stann said:


> This was the coach's idea. Children respect their coaches and adore them, whether the coach realizes it or not, he is using his position to endear the idea to the children. It's a mild form of coercion, but it still is coercion. I feel much better if it was the other way around if the students wanted their coach to join them, no pressure there.


How is praying coercion?   Frankly I think not allowing praying is coercion.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 28, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I asked because I was curious to see what you would say. You dodged and stereotyped twice. You do not disappoint, I’ll give you that



None of this would bother me of course. We are not the intolerant ones in case you haven't noticed.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 28, 2022)

Pathetic how the God haters freak out about a person praying to God. Just shows how demonic they are.


----------



## Stann (Jun 28, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Yeah, I disagree with him. What does that have to do with the thread topic of prayer and the SC? Or is this about your TDS


Which passed because trump appointed three supreme Court justices of like mind. All three lied during their testimony. Do you think liars make good supreme Court justices. I don't. None of this garbage would be going on if it weren't for them.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 28, 2022)

Stann said:


> Which passed because trump appointed three supreme Court justices of like mind. All three lied during their testimony. Do you think liars make good supreme Court justices. I don't. None of this garbage would be going on if it weren't for them.


----------



## beagle9 (Jun 28, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Restoring the 2nd Amendment, now restoring the 1st Amendment?
> 
> democrats must be livid.


Yeah it kinda messes up their long held ambitions of destroying this country with a long drawn out plan, and then as they went happily along their merry ways, they were working to replace our long held institutions, value's and standard's with their twisted screwed up agenda's.

I likes this court, A LOT... Didn't think that it was going to come through, but I got fooled.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 28, 2022)

I always joke – ‘Every now and again the good guys win one.’ – we won a Second Amendment case, we won a prayer case, won school choice cases all across the country.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 28, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> What article? There are lot of articles.
> 
> Show me the one where they polled all the kids.
> 
> ...


Semantics... and regardless who complained - I don't give a shit.
He was hurting no one, and broke no laws. And there shouldn't be a law where a guy isn't allowed to pray after a ballgame.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 28, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> States can establish any law they want----as long as it doesn't run afoul of the US constitution.



According to our resident legal expert the 1st Amendment does not apply to the states.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 28, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> Nope, that's your projection. The 2nd does not specifically define any body, federal or otherwise.  Whereas the 1st clearly defines a specific body in regards to the establishment of religions. A state could establish a state religion so long as they did not prohibit other religions or interfere with the practices of said religions. All theoretical of course, as the potential of such is virtually zero.



Why could the states not prohibit other religions or interfere with the practices of said religions, since the 1st does not apply to the states at all?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 28, 2022)

Stann said:


> Which passed because trump appointed three supreme Court justices of like mind. All three lied during their testimony. Do you think liars make good supreme Court justices. I don't. None of this garbage would be going on if it weren't for them.



Quote their lies. Should be easy enough to find.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2022)

flacaltenn said:


> No. Because the coach said in post-ruling interviews that he CHOSE players as team captains (2 of them) that did NOT participate in the silent prayers.  Because he said -- it showed leadership and decision making abilities.
> 
> The media SUCKS SO BADLY because the majority of Americans are getting their news strained and purified to their snowflakeyness that you cant even have an "informed debate" anymore with most people.


He did?

So it seems he is aware of which players participate and which don’t


----------



## flan327 (Jun 28, 2022)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> John works for a reatail store and prays before he eats his lunch.
> 
> A highscool football coach is not allowed to pray before he eats his lunch.
> 
> Who’s religious freedoms are being denied?


What is a REATAIL store?

PRAYING ON ANY SPORTS FIELD IS UNACCEPTABLE


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> He did?
> 
> So it seems he is aware of which players participate and which don’t


Yeah cause humans can do that. Remember stuff.
Wild I know


----------



## flan327 (Jun 28, 2022)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> John works for a reatail store and prays before he eats his lunch.
> 
> A highscool football coach is not allowed to pray before he eats his lunch.
> 
> Who’s religious freedoms are being denied?


The freedoms of the STUDENTS


----------



## flan327 (Jun 28, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> If he's not insisting others join him in prayer, who's it hurting?


Oh you can’t possibly be THAT naive

You PRAY
YOU PLAY


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> What is a REATAIL store?
> 
> PRAYING ON ANY SPORTS FIELD IS UNACCEPTABLE



Here's a tip for overwrought liberals:

When you see something that offends you, look away


----------



## flan327 (Jun 28, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Was Kennedy forcing his team to pray?
> 
> No, he wasn't. Those who joined him did so of their own volition. The school district wrongly held him accountable for that...


I have serious doubts that I am talking to ADULTS here


----------



## Coyote (Jun 28, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> The State cannot compel "expressions of religion" so Idk what you mean here. So some Christian guy prays after a game and what? The Govt Goon comes along and says "HEY WE NEED A MUSLIM HERE TO PRAY STAT!" ???


The real issue was the dishonesty in which Gorsuch portrayed the event as a quiet moment of personal prayer when it rose to the point of a loud, public event with pro-Christian groups  and invited members of the media attending.  That is not a “quiet” moment of personal prayer or a moment of silence.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 28, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Here's a tip for overwrought liberals:
> 
> When you see something that offends you, look away


How about you do that too, when it comes transgender people and gay pride celebrations?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 28, 2022)

Coyote said:


> The real issue was the dishonesty in which Gorsuch portrayed the event as a quiet moment of personal prayer when it rose to the point of a loud, public event with pro-Christian groups  and invited members of the media attending.  That is not a “quiet” moment of personal prayer or a moment of silence.



Did that only happen though as a result of him being threatened by his employer? Or did he somehow invite Christian groups and media to watch him pray before he ever got into trouble for it?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 28, 2022)

Coyote said:


> The real issue was the dishonesty in which Gorsuch portrayed the event as a quiet moment of personal prayer when it rose to the point of a loud, public event with pro-Christian groups  and invited members of the media attending.  That is not a “quiet” moment of personal prayer or a moment of silence.


So?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 28, 2022)

Coyote said:


> How about you do that too, when it comes transgender people and gay pride celebrations?



????

Do I have a bunch of posts crying about gay pride parades? 

Transgenders are a little different because in some cases we can't just "turn away" from the offense. For instance, when kids are a captive audience at school while their teachers tell 1st graders there are 487 genders or whatever. 

But yeah, otherwise "turn away" is a good rule and speaking of school--one we teach in first grade.


----------



## flan327 (Jun 28, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> ????
> 
> Do I have a bunch of posts crying about gay pride parades?
> 
> ...


Stop LYING


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 28, 2022)

the left would rather have their followers inspired by Karl Marx rather than The Holy Bible


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## flan327 (Jun 28, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> the left would rather have their followers inspired by Karl Marx rather than The Holy Bible


Does everyone here LIE?

I am ONE of the LEFT

I am a Quaker
A mother 
A wife
A grandmother


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 28, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Here's a tip for overwrought liberals:
> 
> When you see something that offends you, look away



who on here was offended by the prayer?


----------



## Stann (Jun 28, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> View attachment 663167


Planned Parenthood is the largest provider of women's health resources in the nation. You are cheering the death of many, many women. " Forgive them for they know not what they do. "


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Yeah cause humans can do that. Remember stuff.
> Wild I know



He’s making a list
Checking it twice


----------



## Stann (Jun 28, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Pathetic how the God haters freak out about a person praying to God. Just shows how demonic they are.


It would help if the people say they love god actually did.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 28, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> who on here was offended by the prayer?



hahahah....right.

Pages upon pages, thread after thread of offense


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 28, 2022)

Stann said:


> It would help if the people say they love god actually did.



And naturally, Stann will be the best--in fact the only--judge of that. Based solely on whatever Stann thinks.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 28, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> hahahah....right.
> 
> Pages upon pages, thread after thread of offense



I have not seen a single person offended.  Just because we disagree with the ruling does not mean we were offended.

Is everything in your world wrapped up in emotions?


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2022)

Coyote said:


> The real issue was the dishonesty in which Gorsuch portrayed the event as a quiet moment of personal prayer when it rose to the point of a loud, public event with pro-Christian groups  and invited members of the media attending.  That is not a “quiet” moment of personal prayer or a moment of silence.



It is interesting watching Conservatives celebrate this decision.

The same Conservatives who were outraged and boycotted the NFL over Colin Kaepernick having a quiet moment of reflection and kneeling before the game


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> He’s making a list
> Checking it twice


And marking off those that perpetually pretend outrage


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> It is interesting watching Conservatives celebrate this decision.
> 
> The same Conservatives who were outraged and boycotted the NFL over Colin Kaepernick having a quiet moment of reflection and kneeling before the game



Oh so do you see Christians kneeling in prayer as a protest of a sort, like Kapernick did? 

A protest against what? Your secular god?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Oh so do you see Christians kneeling in prayer as a protest of a sort, like Kapernick did?
> 
> A protest against what? Your secular god?



He's comparing an apple to an orange


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Oh so do you see Christians kneeling in prayer as a protest of a sort, like Kapernick did?
> 
> A protest against what? Your secular god?



It was a silent moment of reflection
According to the Supreme Court, isn’t that allowed?

Or only as it relates to a Christian prayer?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> It was a silent moment of reflection
> According to the Supreme Court, isn’t that allowed?
> 
> Or only as it relates to a Christian prayer?



It was a protest. Nothing to do with prayer, meditation, reflection. He did it during the anthem because it was a protest.

But it makes sense that a song dedicated to The State is on par to prayer to you authoritarians.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I have not seen a single person offended.  Just because we disagree with the ruling does not mean we were offended.
> 
> Is everything in your world wrapped up in emotions?



I am not offended by public prayer, I just find it annoying

Why do Christians feel the need to force their religious beliefs at public events?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 28, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Yeah it kinda messes up their long held ambitions of destroying this country with a long drawn out plan, and then as they went happily along their merry ways, they were working to replace our long held institutions, value's and standard's with their twisted screwed up agenda's.
> 
> I likes this court, A LOT... Didn't think that it was going to come through, but I got fooled.



Which is WHY Donald Trump is the greatest president of the last hundred years.

Republicans have talked my entire life. Trump is the first one since Reagan who ACTED.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> I am not offended by public prayer, I just find it annoying
> 
> Why do Christians feel the need to force their religious beliefs at public events?



I find it neither offensive nor annoying, mostly just amusing.  

My favorite of all though is back when I was still involved with the church and we did prayer request before the morning prayer in Sunday School and people were very good at using prayer request to spread gossip.      

Ahhhh...the good old days.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> It was a protest. Nothing to do with prayer, meditation, reflection. He did it during the anthem because it was a protest.
> 
> But it makes sense that a song dedicated to The State is on par to prayer to you authoritarians.



It has everything to do with prayer 
Kneeling and reflecting on those who have died is a form of prayer. He did not do it on he 50 yard line 
Is such reflection only available to Christians?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> I am not offended by public prayer, I just find it annoying
> 
> Why do Christians feel the need to force their religious beliefs at public events?


Yeah cause there were soldiers everywhere forcing people to take part.
I am so outraged


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> What is a REATAIL store?
> 
> PRAYING ON ANY SPORTS FIELD IS UNACCEPTABLE



Seig Heil indeed.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 28, 2022)

Stann said:


> Planned Parenthood is the largest provider of women's health resources in the nation. You are cheering the death of many, many women. " Forgive them for they know not what they do. "



Well that's a lie - but at least it's unrelated to the topic.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Yeah cause there were soldiers everywhere forcing people to take part.
> I am so outraged



When a public preceding is halted so we can have group prayer

Yes you are forced


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 28, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I have not seen a single person offended.  Just because we disagree with the ruling does not mean we were offended.
> 
> Is everything in your world wrapped up in emotions?



Okay Trolling Traitor, you're not offended. The reason you want to infringe the rights of others to worship as they choose is? 

If your not offended by competing faith, what is your reason?


----------



## flan327 (Jun 28, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> View attachment 663202


How IMMATURE are you?


----------



## flan327 (Jun 28, 2022)

Stann said:


> It would help if the people say they love god actually did.


Some of the biggest HYPOCRITES I have ever met claim to be Christians


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> When a public preceding is halted so we can have group prayer
> 
> Yes you are forced



Funny, I've never been forced.

Maybe you're confusing prayers with your daily Two Minute Hate?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Some of the biggest HYPOCRITES I have ever met claim to be Christians



You're right, a lot of democrats claim to be Christians. That in itself is hypocrisy.


----------



## flan327 (Jun 28, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Funny, I've never been forced.
> 
> Maybe you're confusing prayers with your daily Two Minute Hate?


Coerced

NOT FORCED


----------



## flan327 (Jun 28, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You're right, a lot of democrats claim to be Christians. That in itself is hypocrisy.


Frak you 

I AM A DEMOCRAT AND A QUAKER 

CAPISCH?


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You're right, a lot of democrats claim to be Christians. That in itself is hypocrisy.



Biden attended Catholic Mass his whole life and reads the Bible
Trump never did


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> When a public preceding is halted so we can have group prayer
> 
> Yes you are forced


Well that didn't happen... so... there is that


----------



## berg80 (Jun 28, 2022)

_The Supreme Court handed down a landmark decision in Kennedy v. Bremerton School District on Monday, overruling a 1971 case laying out how the government must keep its distance from religion.

But Justice Neil Gorsuch’s opinion for himself and his fellow Republican appointees relies on a bizarre misrepresentation of the case’s facts. He repeatedly claims that Joseph Kennedy, a former public school football coach at Bremerton High School in Washington state who ostentatiously prayed at the 50-yard line following football games — often joined by his players, members of the opposing team, and members of the general public — “offered his prayers quietly while his students were otherwise occupied.”

(Justice Brett Kavanaugh did not join a brief section of Gorsuch’s opinion concerning the Constitution’s free speech protections, but Gorsuch otherwise spoke for the Court’s entire Republican majority.)

Because Gorsuch misrepresents the facts of this case, it’s hard to assess many of its implications.

The Court’s decision to explicitly overrule Lemon v. Kurtzman, the 1971 decision that previously governed cases involving the Constitution’s language prohibiting “an establishment of religion,” has obvious implications for future lawsuits: Lower court judges will no longer apply Lemon’s framework to establishment clause cases._








						The Supreme Court hands the religious right a big victory by lying about the facts of a case
					

Kennedy v. Bremerton School District is a big victory for the religious right, but only because Gorsuch misrepresents the facts of the case.




					www.vox.com
				




Gorsuch and his fellow conservatives apparently have no compunction about lying to get on the court and then in justifying their rulings.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Well that didn't happen... so... there is that



It happens all the time at public events
Before we start, let’s all thank God


----------



## Rogue AI (Jun 28, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Why could the states not prohibit other religions or interfere with the practices of said religions, since the 1st does not apply to the states at all?


Who said the 1st doesn't apply? The only area in question is on the establishment of a religion, which has single well defined federal prohibition. The states couldn't interfere with the practice of other religions.


----------



## flan327 (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Biden attended Catholic Mass his whole life and reads the Bible
> Trump never did


But Donnie Boy held a Bible once

It was however UPSIDE DOWN


----------



## flan327 (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> It happens all the time at public events
> Before we start, let’s all thank God


Nope

Not ALL EVENTS

Not ALL THE TIME


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> It happens all the time at public events
> Before we start, let’s all thank God


Maybe I don't know... if so... so what?
  If that actually offends someone then the problem is with them, not everyone else.
I get annoyed when I see people with gay pride shit plastered everywhere... ALSO at public events. Yet... I would never say their right to wear it, place it on their vehicles, store windows etc. should be banned.
   That is cause I realize people think differently than me, it is called tolerance.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Coerced
> 
> NOT FORCED



Neither.

You want to coerce people to follow your faith.

No more, no less.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 28, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> Who said the 1st doesn't apply? The only area in question is on the establishment of a religion, which has single well defined federal prohibition. The states couldn't interfere with the practice of other religions.



You did.   The Entire first amendment, going by your logic, only applies to Congress.  You cannot pick and choose which parts only apply to Congress.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Frak you
> 
> I AM A DEMOCRAT AND A QUAKER
> 
> CAPISCH?



Which makes you a hypocrite.

The Fascist democrat party is utterly incompatible with the message of Christ.

Jesus didn't say "Kill the little ones for me."


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Biden attended Catholic Mass his whole life and reads the Bible
> Trump never did



Trump never claimed to be Catholic.

Biden uses church as a political prop while being the most corrupt politician in the nation.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Coerced
> 
> NOT FORCED


Synonyms.

I'm sure there's an ESL at a nearby community college....Prolly a good idea for you.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jun 28, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> You did.   The Entire first amendment, going by your logic, only applies to Congress.  You cannot pick and choose which parts only apply to Congress.


No, that's you applying your lack of logic. It's not picking as choosing. It's the actual text.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> It happens all the time at public events
> Before we start, let’s all thank God



So?

I was at a hocky game and they said let's thank our sponsor - Budweiser.

You don't get to outlaw religion.

Bummer.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 28, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> No, that's you applying your lack of logic. It's not picking as choosing. It's the actual text.



yes, the actual text says that only Congress is not allowed to make laws respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 28, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> yes, the actual text says that only Congress is not allowed to make laws respecting an establishment of religion,



There was a time when only Congress was allowed to make laws at all. In fact, the reason your beloved Roe was repealed is that the Court has no authority to craft law.



Golfing Gator said:


> or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.



And you oppose all of that why?

So now a coach can exercise his right to pray freely, and this angers you.


----------



## flan327 (Jun 28, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Maybe I don't know... if so... so what?
> If that actually offends someone then the problem is with them, not everyone else.
> I get annoyed when I see people with gay pride shit plastered everywhere... ALSO at public events. Yet... I would never say their right to wear it, place it on their vehicles, store windows etc. should be banned.
> That is cause I realize people think differently than me, it is called tolerance.


If you are an example of TOLERANCE 

😹


----------



## flan327 (Jun 28, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> There was a time when only Congress was allowed to make laws at all. In fact, the reason your beloved Roe was repealed is that the Court has no authority to craft law.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOT IN SCHOOL 
IN FRONT OF TEENS


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 28, 2022)

This right here shows how messed up and distracted we are over nonsense. A coach kneels BY HIMSELF and does a little prayer and the "case" against him goes to the Supreme Court? WTF???


----------



## flan327 (Jun 28, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> This right here shows how messed up and distracted we are over nonsense. A coach kneels BY HIMSELF and does a little prayer and the "case" against him goes to the Supreme Court? WTF???


He wasn’t BY HIMSELF 

Otherwise NO ONE would have known


----------



## flan327 (Jun 28, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> There was a time when only Congress was allowed to make laws at all. In fact, the reason your beloved Roe was repealed is that the Court has no authority to craft law.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Public or private school?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Public or private school?



Either according to SCOTUS


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 28, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> This right here shows how messed up and distracted we are over nonsense. A coach kneels BY HIMSELF and does a little prayer and the "case" against him goes to the Supreme Court? WTF???


  true----his behavior is kinda off key----but WHO CARES


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Maybe I don't know... if so... so what?
> If that actually offends someone then the problem is with them, not everyone else.
> I get annoyed when I see people with gay pride shit plastered everywhere... ALSO at public events. Yet... I would never say their right to wear it, place it on their vehicles, store windows etc. should be banned.
> That is cause I realize people think differently than me, it is called tolerance.


Good point

What if they asked you to bow your head to celebrate gay pride 

Would you be annoyed?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 28, 2022)

Stann said:


> It's not a win for religious freedom. It is a win for religiosity and indoctrination. Religious freedom is the opposite of what is happening. Coaches have a dominating stature among young impressionable minds. Are all these children even Christians ? If the one Jewish boy or the one Muslim boy decides he can't join the Christians in doing this. Even the impression that he is outside of the loop can have detrimental effects on the individual. I'm not quoting any already written script I'm just thinking off the top of my head and what is reasonable. This is not. Undue influence is at play here. The Constitution says no one religion can be put above the others. Christianity is bad enough, I hope his coach isn't using the name Jesus Christ when he's leading these boys, if you just talked about god that wouldn't be quite as offensive. But to say the name Jesus is unacceptable to children of other faiths or atheist or agnostics. The list goes on and on. This wasn't right for a reason, the only thing that's changed is the people who are supreme Court justices. The people who lied to get on the supreme Court who were sponsored by a lying president. Wonder why it's causing such trouble. The Constitution is based on truth not lies.


How do you know the conservative Justices lied in their confirmation hearings?
Are you a biologist?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Good point
> 
> What if they asked you to bow your head to celebrate gay pride
> 
> Would you be annoyed?



I'd laugh


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Trump never claimed to be Catholic.
> 
> Biden uses church as a political prop while being the most corrupt politician in the nation.



A political prop Biden has used his entire life. 

Trump used the Bible as a political prop yet can’t name a single verse


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 28, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> None of this would bother me of course. We are not the intolerant ones in case you haven't noticed.


Good, just checking. When you say “we” who are you speaking for?


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> He wasn’t BY HIMSELF
> 
> Otherwise NO ONE would have known


The only reason anyone knows about this nothingburger is someone wanted to create a "viral" video at the expense of this coach and it worked. The Supreme Court? Are you kidding me?


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 28, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I'd laugh


   People BOW THEIR HEADS to celebrate gay pride?????    why?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> People BOW THEIR HEADS to celebrate gay pride?????    why?



They're nuts?


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 28, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Good, just checking. When you say “we” who are you speaking for?


  US-----there are times that EVEN I,  agree with   SS


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 28, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> US-----there are times that EVEN I,  agree with   SS


Who is “US”?


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 28, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> A win for religious freedom.



Hard to believe that a school would fire one of their coaches, a good, popular coach with tenure simply for praying on the sidelines?  If anything, you'd think reasonable people would simply ask him after the game to just not do that anymore, if you cared at all.  But then again, who would believe a school would ever file sex harassment charges against 8th grade children for mispronouncing a pronoun???


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Good point
> 
> What if they asked you to bow your head to celebrate gay pride
> 
> Would you be annoyed?


That doesn't happen... but they certainly would say "clap your hands for...."
Same difference. I wouldn't clap. And I don't bow my head.
It isn't a big deal. Certainly not something to take all the way to the supreme court FFS


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Hard to believe that a school would fire one of their coaches, a good, popular coach with tenure simply for praying on the sidelines?  If anything, you'd think reasonable people would simply ask him after the game to just not do that anymore, if you cared at all.  But then again, who would believe a school would ever file sex harassment charges against 8th grade children for mispronouncing a pronoun???


He was fired after he was warned not to hold his 50 yard line ceremonies and he did it anyway


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 28, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Who is “US”?


   NON-HYSTERICS


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> He was fired after he was warned not to hold his 50 yard line ceremonies and he did it anyway



And now the school looks ridiculous


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> And now the school looks ridiculous


The Supreme Court looks ridiculous


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The Supreme Court looks ridiculous



Keep blabbering... nobody cares


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> He was fired after he was warned not to hold his 50 yard line ceremonies and he did it anyway


   OH---in that case he should have desisted----his DISPLAY bothered
   someone------to me it was like he breached some minor issue of
   etiquette ----it bothered someone so he DEFIANTLY did it anyway. 
   Maybe they could have RECONSIDERED.   Reminds me of those TV 
   Judges who say   "so what are you doing in my courtroom"?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> OH---in that case he should have desisted----his DISPLAY bothered
> someone------to me it was like he breached some minor issue of
> etiquette ----it bothered someone so he DEFIANTLY did it anyway.
> Maybe they can RECONSIDER



I wonder if he gets seven years of back pay


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Keep blabbering... nobody cares


The school was following 50 years of Supreme Court guidance on public prayer

The TRUMPCourt did not


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The school was following 50 years of Supreme Court guidance on public prayer
> 
> The TRUMPCourt did not



You lost. Get over it


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> You lost. Get over it


America Lost


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> America Lost



That's your opinion and I don't really give a damn


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The school was following 50 years of Supreme Court guidance on public prayer
> 
> The TRUMPCourt did not


   I think  (but am not sure)  that the issue was he encouraged kids 
   to JOIN HIM----that is undue INFLUENCE regarding RELIGION.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> I think  (but am not sure)  that the issue was he encouraged kids
> to JOIN HIM----that is undue INFLUENCE regarding RELIGION.



My understanding is he never did that


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 28, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> My understanding is he never did that


   well ---just DOING IT-----as a leader of kids---
might be SO CONSTRUED-----use your imagination


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 28, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> How will you know? You won't.
> 
> How will you know the kids don't just feel like they are required to do it? You won't.



Well, if the entire team isn't joining in, I'd say it's a safe bet they weren't being forced to do it.

Now, of course, you can "what if" this into the ground, but I'd be willing to bet the team wasn't being coerced into do it...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> well ---just DOING IT-----as a leader of kids---
> might be SO CONSTRUED-----use your imagination



People pray, I think the entire thing is stupid beyond belief anyway.


----------



## flan327 (Jun 28, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Either according to SCOTUS


You can’t pray in a private school?

Since when?


----------



## flan327 (Jun 28, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Well, if the entire team isn't joining in, I'd say it's a safe bet they weren't being forced to do it.
> 
> Now, of course, you can "what if" this into the ground, but I'd be willing to bet the team wasn't being coerced into do it...


How much are you WILLING TO BET?

$50
$75
$1000


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> You can’t pray in a private school?
> 
> Since when?



You can pray in any school.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 28, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> People pray, I think the entire thing is stupid beyond belief anyway.


   It is stupid---but he did make a SPECTACLE.   I suggest a playground 
      DO OVER


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> It is stupid---but he did make a SPECTACLE.   I suggest a playground
> DO OVER



It doesn't bother me in the least if people of any faith pray and it doesn't bother me where they do it


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 28, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> NON-HYSTERICS


How enlightening.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Oh you can’t possibly be THAT naive
> 
> You PRAY
> YOU PLAY



Fine.

Provide something which demonstrates that's what's happening, and we'll discuss that.

This "what if" bullshit, though, is pretty unworthy of discussion.

Besides, all it would take would be one player to not pray and play to blow your theory out of the water...


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 28, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> You can pray in any school.


   ???   are you sure-----the KINDERGARTEN TEACHER can do prayers of 
   any kind in the presence of the toddlers?.    I did political songs----
   "Oh paddy dear and did you hear the news that's going round---
    THE BRITISH have forbid by law----the wearin' o the green.......  
    The teacher was Irish-----but at age 5 WHO KNEW?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> How much are you WILLING TO BET?
> 
> $50
> $75
> $1000



That all depends on what you can afford to lose.

I can spend $1,000 on dinner...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> ???   are you sure-----the KINDERGARTEN TEACHER can do prayers of
> any kind in the presence of the toddlers?.    I did political songs----
> "Oh paddy dear and did you hear the news that's going round---
> THE BRITISH have forbid by law----the wearin' o the green.......
> The teacher was Irish-----but at age 5 WHO KNEW?



That's not what I meant and you know it.

Who cares if someone is praying? I mean besides some asshole busybody


----------



## flan327 (Jun 28, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> You can pray in any school.


Oh my gladiolus


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> A political prop Biden has used his entire life.
> 
> Trump used the Bible as a political prop yet can’t name a single verse



He sort of quoted a verse from two Corinthians when he was talking at Liberty U


----------



## flan327 (Jun 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Oh my gladiolus


NOT if you are a TEACHER 

Praying in front of minors


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Oh my gladiolus


   YEAH?----try doing  "THE LORD'S PRAYER" in a madrassa


----------



## flan327 (Jun 28, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> He sort of quoted a verse from two Corinthians when he was talking at Liberty U


Link?


irosie91 said:


> YEAH?----try doing  "THE LORD'S PRAYER" in a madrassa


is that supposed to impress me?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> NOT if you are a TEACHER
> 
> Praying in front of minors



No but anyone can pray in any school


----------



## flan327 (Jun 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Link?
> 
> is that supposed to impress me?


And nothing would happen


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Link?


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Link?
> 
> is that supposed to impress me?


why you?    I do not even know you or your politics?   I do not support 
---IN FRONT OF THE KIDS  religious observances in public school


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> NOT if you are a TEACHER
> 
> Praying in front of minors


Yeah cause taking them to a reading by a drag queen twerking and prancing around is much better


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Some of the biggest HYPOCRITES I have ever met claim to be Christians



Yep. Every single one of us, every one. 

_What a wretched man I am! Who will rescue me from this body of death? Thanks be to God--through Jesus Christ our Lord! So then, I myself in my mind am a slave to God's law, but in the sinful nature a slave to the law of sin.

Romans 7:25_


----------



## Ralph Norton (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> America Lost


You are correct. What would become of this country if we allowed HS coaches to pray by themselves after a game and some people made the choice to join them?
I shudder to think.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> NOT if you are a TEACHER
> 
> Praying in front of minors



Wrong again.

If a teacher prays before every meal, and she bows her head to say a silent prayer before sharing a snack or meal with students--that is her right. Did you seriously not know this?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Wrong again.
> 
> If a teacher prays before every meal, and she bows her head to say a silent prayer before sharing a snack or meal with students--that is her right. Did you seriously not know this?



She (and others) are conflicting two separate issues. 

If someone wants to pray in any school they're allowed to do that. They just can't force it on others

This is probably one of the dumbest cases of butthurt dumbfuckery I've seen


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2022)

Ralph Norton said:


> You are correct. What would become of this country if we allowed HS coaches to pray by themselves after a game and some people made the choice to join them?
> I shudder to think.


There was never a problem when he prayed by himself

When it became a public ceremony it became an issue

He was asked to stop and kept doing it
So they fired him


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> There was never a problem when he prayed by himself
> 
> When it became a public ceremony it became an issue
> 
> ...



And guess what? SCOTUS ruled they shouldn't have


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> And guess what? SCOTUS ruled they shouldn't have


I am no longer surprised by what the TRUMPcourt rules


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> I am no longer surprised by what the TRUMPcourt rules



Best get used to it.


----------



## flan327 (Jun 28, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Yeah cause taking them to a reading by a drag queen twerking and prancing around is much better


How many homosexual kids are in the audience?


----------



## flan327 (Jun 28, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Best get used to it.


Nope

Not in MY country


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Nope
> 
> Not in MY country



Don't really care. How's that?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 28, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> She (and others) are conflicting two separate issues.
> 
> If someone wants to pray in any school they're allowed to do that. They just can't force it on others
> 
> This is probably one of the dumbest cases of butthurt dumbfuckery I've seen



It's not a difficult issue but they can't figure it out.

Coercing/leading other to pray--NO

Praying on your own--YES

Do the liberals here need cartoon characters to figure it out or what? Or infographics? geez


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> It's not a difficult issue but they can't figure it out.
> 
> Coercing/leading other to pray--NO
> 
> ...



They pick silly battles


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> How many homosexual kids are in the audience?


Sorry, that question is well beyond the current threshold of stupid questions you have asked for the day. 
Please ask again tomorrow.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 28, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Yep. Every single one of us, every one.
> 
> _What a wretched man I am! Who will rescue me from this body of death? Thanks be to God--through Jesus Christ our Lord! So then, I myself in my mind am a slave to God's law, but in the sinful nature a slave to the law of sin.
> 
> Romans 7:25_



Did you skip pass this one...

*1*What shall we say then? Are we to continue in sin that grace may abound? *2*By no means! How can we who died to sin still live in it?


----------



## flan327 (Jun 28, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Don't really care. How's that?


Yet still you post


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Yet still you post



Going to report me?

The damn thing never should have been an issue but ends up at SCOTUS? Good grief and then you loons are shocked you lost


----------



## flan327 (Jun 28, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Going to report me?
> 
> The damn thing never should have been an issue but ends up at SCOTUS? Good grief and then you loons are shocked you lost


Report yourself


----------



## Ralph Norton (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> There was never a problem when he prayed by himself
> 
> When it became a public ceremony it became an issue
> 
> ...


It became an issue when liberals, who believe they know what is right and correct for everyone, decided to stick their noses into something that didn't concern them. 
And now he has his job back.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 28, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Did you skip pass this one...
> 
> *1*What shall we say then? Are we to continue in sin that grace may abound? *2*By no means! How can we who died to sin still live in it?



Answered in Romans 7:21

So I find this law at work: *Although I want to do good*, evil is right there with me.


----------



## flan327 (Jun 28, 2022)

Ralph Norton said:


> It became an issue when liberals, who believe they know what is right and correct for everyone, decided to stick their noses into something that didn't concern them.
> And now he has his job back.


Why are you so SCARED?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 28, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> They pick silly battles


This battle was won every time. Until yesterday. So it looks like we picked silly judges.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> This battle was won every time. Until yesterday. So it looks like we picked silly judges.



Actually Trump did.... hahaha


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 28, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Answered in Romans 7:21
> 
> So I find this law at work: *Although I want to do good*, evil is right there with me.



Such convenient excuses.   

You know you are not doing what you are supposed to do, but you do it anyhow.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 28, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Answered in Romans 7:21
> 
> So I find this law at work: *Although I want to do good*, evil is right there with me.


Sounds like a personal problem that should be addressed on personal time. Not on the government clock.


----------



## Ralph Norton (Jun 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Why are you so SCARED?


What the hell are you babbling about now?


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2022)

Ralph Norton said:


> It became an issue when liberals, who believe they know what is right and correct for everyone, decided to stick their noses into something that didn't concern them.
> And now he has his job back.


School Prayer has been resolved for 50 years

The TRUMP Court is changing the rules


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 28, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Actually Trump did.... hahaha


No, Mitch did. If you asked Trump right this moment to name all 3 judges he appointed, he would fail. He didn't know anything about any of them. Mitch and his donor pool picked the judges. Lets be clear.

But it's still "we". Our country, our due process.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No, Mitch did. If you asked Trump right this moment to name all 3 judges he appointed, he would fail. He didn't know anything about any of them. Mitch and his donor pool picked the judges. Lets be clear.
> 
> But it's still "we". Our country, our due process.



That's nice... well not really but it's normal for you

Now excuse me I think I'll go pray at a school


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> It happens all the time at public events
> Before we start, let’s all thank God


They don’t call you Leftards easily triggered Karens for nothing.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 28, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No, Mitch did. If you asked Trump right this moment to name all 3 judges he appointed, he would fail. He didn't know anything about any of them. Mitch and his donor pool picked the judges. Lets be clear.
> 
> But it's still "we". Our country, our due process.


If I asked Joe what his name is right now he’d fail.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 28, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> That's nice... well not really but it's normal for you
> 
> Now excuse me I think I'll go pray at a school


   do not attempt to kneel at the exit-----the kids will trample 
   you when the bell rings


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> School Prayer has been resolved for 50 years
> 
> The TRUMP Court is changing the rules


After a game is over is not in school


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 28, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> After a game is over is not in school


   silly answer


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> do not attempt to kneel at the exit-----the kids will trample
> you when the bell rings



School's out for summer break. I'll be safe...well unless some nut job leftist is around


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> School Prayer has been resolved for 50 years
> 
> The TRUMP Court is changing the rules


Get used to losing, it’s going to be a long 50 years of this for you.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 28, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> School's out for summer break. I'll be safe...well unless some nut job leftist is around


Why I carry all the time now.


----------



## flan327 (Jun 28, 2022)

Ralph Norton said:


> What the hell are you babbling about now?


I can explain it to you 

But I CAN’T understand it for you


----------



## Ralph Norton (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> School Prayer has been resolved for 50 years
> 
> The TRUMP Court is changing the rules


The "school prayer" you cite refers to MANDATED prayer - this was voluntary.


----------



## flan327 (Jun 28, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Get used to losing, it’s going to be a long 50 years of this for you.


Why are you LYING?


----------



## Ralph Norton (Jun 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> I can explain it to you
> 
> But I CAN’T understand it for you


Please try.


----------



## flan327 (Jun 28, 2022)

Ralph Norton said:


> The "school prayer" you cite refers to MANDATED prayer - this was voluntary.


Does not matter


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> After a game is over is not in school


School property at a sanctioned school event

If he prayed on an empty field nobody would care


----------



## flan327 (Jun 28, 2022)

Ralph Norton said:


> Please try.


No

I don’t think you are capable


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Why are you LYING?


You’re right. 200 years.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> School property at a sanctioned school event
> 
> If he prayed on an empty field nobody would care



You lost.....her hee


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> School property at a sanctioned school event
> 
> If he prayed on an empty field nobody would care


Maybe you should go lay on the freeway so the Justices run back to the court and reverse their decision.


----------



## hadit (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> As the TRUMPCourt continues to erode Constitutional protections long understood.
> 
> The coach has a right to personally pray but not to coerce players to participate in public prayer
> 
> The  coach was fired for ignoring instructions not to hold public prayers not for the act of praying


He wasn't coercing anyone.


----------



## Ralph Norton (Jun 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Does not matter


Neither do your opinions.
About anything.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> School property at a sanctioned school event
> 
> If he prayed on an empty field nobody would care


Hair splitting. He waited until the game is over,
  But honestly... I don't care one bit. 
This is nothing more than whiney little bitches finding something new to be outraged about.
  All kinds of things annoy me. The older I get, the more there is to be annoyed about.
But it never occurs me to go running to a judge and demand it stop.
  Like I say - it's called tolerance.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Hair splitting. He waited until the game is over,
> But honestly... I don't care one bit.
> This is nothing more than whiney little bitches finding something new to be outraged about.
> All kinds of things annoy me. The older I get, the more there is to be annoyed about.
> ...


Rules for School Prayer have been around for 50 years


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Rules for School Prayer have been around for 50 years


meh... there is a lot more things to worry about.
Like I say, if a person is actually so outraged by seeing a man standing on the sidelines with his head bowed that they pay lawyers to get it stopped??.... you got issues.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 28, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Such convenient excuses.
> 
> You know you are not doing what you are supposed to do, but you do it anyhow.



Right. It's the world religion that perfectly describes the human condition. 

Also, I am not perfect like Jesus Christ. Are you? That's something if you are. huh.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 28, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> School's out for summer break. I'll be safe...well unless some nut job leftist is around


   oh----BE CAREFUL--ya nevah know


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 28, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sounds like a personal problem that should be addressed on personal time. Not on the government clock.



It's a Bible verse. What are you talking about?


----------



## flan327 (Jun 28, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> You lost.....her hee


Her hee?

Do you have anything coherent to add?


----------



## Delldude (Jun 28, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Why not what?


Dearborn


----------



## flan327 (Jun 28, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> It's a Bible verse. What are you talking about?


Who knows?


----------



## berg80 (Jun 28, 2022)

_The Supreme Court’s decisions interpreting the First Amendment ban on “an establishment of religion” have, at times, relied on different frameworks to determine if this ban is violated. Legal scholars refer to these competing frameworks by names such as the “endorsement test” or the “coercion test.”

Under the first framework, Justice Sandra Day O’Connor wrote in 1984, government actions that endorse a particular religion or religious belief are disfavored because such endorsements send “a message to nonadherents that they are outsiders, not full members of the political community, and an accompanying message to adherents that they are insiders, favored members of the political community.”

Under the latter framework, endorsements are sometimes permitted, but not if they coerce individuals into a religious exercise. *The Court’s decision in Lee v. Weisman (1992), moreover, suggests that school-sponsored religious activities are inherently coercive — both because of the power school officials wield over students, and because of the peer pressure facing young people who visibly refuse to participate.*_








						A new Supreme Court case threatens six decades of law separating church from state
					

Kennedy v. Bremerton School District is the culmination of 60 years of fears about religious coercion by public schools.




					www.vox.com


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 28, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> meh... there is a lot more things to worry about.
> Like I say, if a person is actually so outraged by seeing a man standing on the sidelines with his head bowed that they pay lawyers to get it stopped??.... you got issues.


   apparently the guy actually KNELT .     well---to me it is a minor faux pas.  
   sportsmen do things that bother ME----all the time-----Long ago---when 
   my brothers watched TV baseball----it BOTHERED me that the pitcher 
   SPIT his tobacco juice incessantly


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Who knows?


something about feeling bad when comnittng sin---a kind of  
"THE DEVIL MADE ME DO IT"


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 28, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Right. It's the world religion that perfectly describes the human condition.
> 
> Also, I am not perfect like Jesus Christ. Are you? That's something if you are. huh.


   I read the book---Jesus never claimed to be perfect


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> School property at a sanctioned school event
> 
> If he prayed on an empty field nobody would care



Yep. Perfectly legal.


----------



## Couchpotato (Jun 28, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Nice to say, but when he is the coach, he is the organizer. The leader. Sorry.
> 
> And I don't have too much problem with it. He is the one opening himself up, the first moment some kid can make a case he was treated differently for not joining prayers. So he should be careful.


And when the school made a big issue about the players coming out to middle of the field (it was the opposing team players as well did he have some undue influence on them some how) he told them they couldn't come out there anymore and they still fired him.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 28, 2022)

Couchpotato said:


> And when the school made a big issue about the players coming out to middle of the field (it was the opposing team players as well did he have some undue influence on them some how) he told them they couldn't come out there anymore and they still fired him.


  yeah----undue influence----a COACH in the sport of choice


----------



## Couchpotato (Jun 28, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> I read the book---Jesus never claimed to be perfect


?   He claimed he was God.   By definition that would mean he claimed perfection.    Whether you believe he was God or not, if someone claims to be Him he's claiming to be perfect since God doesnt make mistakes.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 28, 2022)

Couchpotato said:


> ?   He claimed he was God.   By definition that would mean he claimed perfection.    Whether you believe he was God or not, if someone claims to be Him he's claiming to be perfect since God doesnt make mistakes.


   A person CLAIMING to be him is----by definition---psychotic


----------



## Couchpotato (Jun 28, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Yep. Perfectly legal.
> 
> View attachment 663319


Perfectly legal if he prayed in the middle of the field with a stadium full of fans and players surrounding him as well apparently.


----------



## Couchpotato (Jun 28, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> A person CLAIMING to be him is----by definition---psychotic


Again whether you believe him or not is irrelevant.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 28, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> apparently the guy actually KNELT .     well---to me it is a minor faux pas.
> sportsmen do things that bother ME----all the time-----Long ago---when
> my brothers watched TV baseball----it BOTHERED me that the pitcher
> SPIT his tobacco juice incessantly


And you didn't file a lawsuit to get him to stop?
Wrote letters to the commissioner?
Picketed outside the ballfield?
What kind of a lefty are you anyway??


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 28, 2022)

Liberals have little faith other than in government doling and seeing others enjoy their faith causes pearl clutch.
I’m not sure when this country turned to avoiding people feeling discomfort


----------



## flan327 (Jun 28, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> something about feeling bad when comnittng sin---a kind of
> "THE DEVIL MADE ME DO IT"


Nope 

You’re QUOTING Laugh In?

A stupid TV show?


----------



## flan327 (Jun 28, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> And you didn't file a lawsuit to get him to stop?
> Wrote letters to the commissioner?
> Picketed outside the ballfield?
> What kind of a lefty are you anyway??


You don’t know any Leftists IRL

THAT is obvious


----------



## flan327 (Jun 28, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> meh... there is a lot more things to worry about.
> Like I say, if a person is actually so outraged by seeing a man standing on the sidelines with his head bowed that they pay lawyers to get it stopped??.... you got issues.


Coerced MINORS to pray

NOT MY CHILDREN


----------



## Delldude (Jun 28, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Why could the states not prohibit other religions or interfere with the practices of said religions, since the 1st does not apply to the states at all?


Infringe upon it and see how quickly it applies.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jun 28, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> prove it.


Actually, the burden of proof would be on the school to prove that the coach did give favorable treatment to the kids that prayed with him, not to prove that it didn't happen.  I expect that if it had been proven that he was giving favorable treatment to the kids that prayed with him, the the court case would have gone the other way, as it should have, but it didn't because proving that he showed favoritism was not part of the case..

To make an analogy, it's Okay for the coach to wear/display a cross necklace while coaching the kids.  It's not okay for him to show favoritism in his coaching to kids who also wear cross necklaces.  If some kids decide that want to wear cross necklaces because the coach does, then so be it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 28, 2022)

JoeMoma said:


> Actually, the burden of proof would be on the school to prove that the coach did give favorable treatment to the kids that prayed with him, not to prove that it didn't happen.  I expect that if it had been proven that he was giving favorable treatment to the kids that prayed with him, the the court case would have gone the other way, as it should have, but it didn't because proving that he showed favoritism was not part of the case..
> 
> To make an analogy, it's Okay for the coach to wear/display a cross necklace while coaching the kids.  It's not okay for him to show favoritism in his coaching to kids who also wear cross necklaces.  If some kids decide that want to wear cross necklaces because the coach does, then so be it.


Now see... you can't just go on and say things that make a lot of sense like that.
We don't do that anymore.
So just go ahead and pick up a rock like everyone else and start chucking.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 28, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Dearborn


What are you talking about?


----------



## Meister (Jun 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Coerced MINORS to pray
> 
> NOT MY CHILDREN


Coerced minors?  
No he didn't
sheesh, they just keep making shit up to fit their narrative


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 28, 2022)

JoeMoma said:


> Actually, the burden of proof would be on the school to prove that the coach did give favorable treatment to the kids that prayed with him, not to prove that it didn't happen.  I expect that if it had been proven that he was giving favorable treatment to the kids that prayed with him, the the court case would have gone the other way, as it should have, but it didn't because proving that he showed favoritism was not part of the case..
> 
> To make an analogy, it's Okay for the coach to wear/display a cross necklace while coaching the kids.  It's not okay for him to show favoritism in his coaching to kids who also wear cross necklaces.  If some kids decide that want to wear cross necklaces because the coach does, then so be it.


   IMHO----coaches and teachers in public schools should not wear symbols 
   of religion-----just an opinion


----------



## flan327 (Jun 28, 2022)

Meister said:


> Coerced minors?
> No he didn't
> sheesh, they just keep making shit up to fit their narrative


THEY PRAY
THEY PLAY


----------



## JoeMoma (Jun 28, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> And let me guess, you never did anything that was not required to gain the coach's favor


That's on the players, not the coach.  Key phrase "not required".  The coach did not require them to do it.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jun 28, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> IMHO----coaches and teachers in public schools should not wear symbols
> of religion-----just an opinion


But that's simply your opinion, not the constitution of The US.


----------



## Meister (Jun 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> THEY PRAY
> THEY PLAY


That is different than being coerced to pray.
If he had coerced them to pray, it would have been brought up 
in the lower courts and he would have lost.

Show some integrity,


----------



## Meister (Jun 28, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> And let me guess, you never did anything that was not required to gain the coach's favor


I never did bring the coach an apple.  true story


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 28, 2022)

JoeMoma said:


> The coach did not require them to do it.


How do you know?

How do you know the players didn't feel pressured?

And how do you know the coaches won't require it and the players wont feel pressured in any instance of this at every school in America until the end of time?

You don't know any of these things. Nobody can.


----------



## flan327 (Jun 28, 2022)

JoeMoma said:


> That's on the players, not the coach.  Key phrase "not required".  The coach did not require them to do it.


THEY PRAY
THEY PLAY


----------



## Ralph Norton (Jun 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> THEY PRAY
> THEY PLAY


And your evidence for that statement is?


----------



## Meister (Jun 28, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> How do you know?
> 
> How do you know the players didn't feel pressured?
> 
> ...


That was probably hashed out in the lower courts and found no merit.   
That is unless the school district had the stupidest lawyers to be found


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> As the TRUMPCourt continues to erode Constitutional protections long understood.
> 
> The coach has a right to personally pray but not to coerce players to participate in public prayer
> 
> The  coach was fired for ignoring instructions not to hold public prayers not for the act of praying


Did seeing a man pray make you piddle your diaper?


----------



## JoeMoma (Jun 28, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> How do you know?
> 
> How do you know the players didn't feel pressured?
> 
> ...


The burden of proof would be to prove that it Did Happen, not for the other side to prove that it didn't happen.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 28, 2022)

Meister said:


> That was probably hashed out in the lower courts and found no merit.


Actually, it has been hashed out in the Supreme Court many times and has been found to have merit each time. This most recent ruling, like several rulings by this court, trashes Decades of precedence.

And this exact case was hashed out in the lower courts, and these ideas were shown to have merit. This scotus decision overturned a lower Court's decision. Did you not know that?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 28, 2022)

JoeMoma said:


> The burden of proof would be to prove that it Did Happen, not for the other side to prove that it didn't happen.


False. That is a ridiculous idea. This ruling wasn't about one case. This ruling guaranteed a constitutional right until the end of time. So it applies to every instance in every school in America until the end of time.

So the question still stands. Try again?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 28, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Also, I am not perfect like Jesus Christ. Are you? That's something if you are. huh.



I am not. But I do not go around proclaiming my love for Jesus while acting no different at all than the atheist on the forum. 

Jesus tells us we will know His followers by their fruit.  

Do you think if you or anyone else on here did not tell people they were Christians anyone would be able to tell you were?


----------



## Meister (Jun 28, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Actually, it has been hashed out in the Supreme Court many times and has been found to have merit each time. This most recent ruling, like several rulings by this court, trashes Decades of precedence.
> 
> And this exact case was hashed out in the lower courts, and these ideas were shown to have merit. This scotus decision overturned a lower Court's decision. Did you not know that?


  not with this case, dude.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jun 28, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> False. That is a ridiculous idea. This ruling wasn't about one case. This ruling guaranteed a constitutional right until the end of time. So it applies to every instance in every school in America until the end of time.
> 
> So the question still stands. Try again?


No!  True, not false.  You have the burden of proof backwards.  And the correct direct for the burden of proof should apply to all cases across america.


----------



## Meister (Jun 28, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> False. That is a ridiculous idea. This ruling wasn't about one case. This ruling guaranteed a constitutional right until the end of time. So it applies to every instance in every school in America until the end of time.
> 
> So the question still stands. Try again?


The Constitution was set up to protect the People from it's government, not to protect the government from its People.
Power goes back to the People for now.  Doesn't it?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 28, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> False. That is a ridiculous idea. This ruling wasn't about one case. This ruling guaranteed a constitutional right until the end of time. So it applies to every instance in every school in America until the end of time.
> 
> So the question still stands. Try again?


Maybe if you lay down on the freeway to protest the decision the Justices will scurry back to court and reverse their ruling.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 28, 2022)

Meister said:


> not with this case, dude.


Uh, I just showed you how it was.

Yes, they overturned a lower courts decision.

Stop saying things to the contrary. We call those "lies".


----------



## Meister (Jun 28, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Uh, I just showed you how it was.
> 
> Yes, they overturned a lower courts decision.
> 
> Stop saying things to the contrary. We call those "lies".


Let me reiterate for you....

"The Constitution was set up to protect the People from it's government, not to protect the government from its People.
Power goes back to the People for now. Doesn't it?"


----------



## Delldude (Jun 28, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> What are you talking about?





WEATHER53 said:


> We will become ballistic when a measure Is introduced to make all in the stadium  face Mecca also.





XponentialChaos said:


> Wouldn’t happen.


Maybe Dearborn


----------



## Delldude (Jun 28, 2022)

You'd think someone would come up with a disclaimer and end all this needless exercise in making lawyers rich.

Schools could put a placard on display saying something to the effect of:

_This school supports free exercise of or no exercise of any and all religions under the First Amendment.  _

Kinda ends the separation of church and state argument....which also needs to be addressed.


----------



## Cougarbear (Jun 28, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha.... then try it.
> 
> Do it during a work meeting.
> 
> Or on stage, at the next concert you go to.


Nice try to move the goal posts. Thank God for Donald Trump


----------



## flan327 (Jun 28, 2022)

Ralph Norton said:


> And your evidence for that statement is?


Common sense


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 28, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Maybe Dearborn


Dearborn?


----------



## Stann (Jun 28, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Quote their lies. Should be easy enough to find.


They all said that Roe versus Wade was settled precedent. Didn't you watch the hearings.


----------



## Stann (Jun 28, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> who on here was offended by the prayer?


That we don't know, we don't have all the details. But I believe it would be next to impossible to get a bunch of teenagers to agree on anything. Most likely, most did not want to do it, but they don't obligated to their coach and of course they want to be good team players.


----------



## Stann (Jun 28, 2022)

Stann said:


> That we don't know, we don't have all the details. But I believe it would be next to impossible to get a bunch of teenagers to agree on anything. Most likely, most did not want to do it, but they don't obligated to their coach and of course they want to be good team players.


Typo in the above; " but they felt all they get into their coach..."


----------



## Stann (Jun 28, 2022)

Stann said:


> Typo in the above; " but they felt all they get into their coach..."


Another typo I hate this machine. Type out in both of the above; " but they felt obligated to their coach... "


----------



## Ralph Norton (Jun 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Common sense


Don't flatter yourself.


----------



## Stann (Jun 28, 2022)

Delldude said:


> You'd think someone would come up with a disclaimer and end all this needless exercise in making lawyers rich.
> 
> Schools could put a placard on display saying something to the effect of:
> 
> ...


Imagine a commencement, where the rabbi gets up and says a prayer, the Imam gets up and says a prayer, the priest gets up and says a prayer, the father gets up and says a prayer, the Wiccan gets up and says a prayer, etc. They'd never get commencing done in the same day.


Delldude said:


> You'd think someone would come up with a disclaimer and end all this needless exercise in making lawyers rich.
> 
> Schools could put a placard on display saying something to the effect of:
> 
> ...


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> He did?
> 
> So it seems he is aware of which players participate and which don’t



And showed no bias.  Actually PREFERRED those as captains for decision making abilities and "not flock followers".  I tossed in the "flock followers" to help you UNDERSTAND the common sense of it. 

And being SILENT prayers -- it EXCLUDED no other religions or cults. Just a matter of personal style. Or players that needed to pee real bad or were bleeding out and did not have the time.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2022)

Stann said:


> Imagine a commencement, where the rabbi gets up and says a prayer, the Imam gets up and says a prayer, the priest gets up and says a prayer, the father gets up and says a prayer, the Wiccan gets up and says a prayer, etc. They'd never get commencing done in the same day.



Lets have the atheist get up and say all those religions are fake


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 28, 2022)

Meister said:


> Let me reiterate for you....
> 
> "The Constitution was set up to protect the People from it's government, not to protect the government from its People.
> Power goes back to the People for now. Doesn't it?"


Let me remind you... you just said something wrong and stupid,and I corrected your lies.

That's why you changed lanes.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 28, 2022)

flacaltenn said:


> And showed no bias.


You could not possibly know that.

Way to start your post with madeup horrseshit. Really prepares the reader for the rest.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 28, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> Nice try to move the goal posts. Thank God for Donald Trump


You said anywhere, at anytime.

Your words.

Now you realize that was stupid and wrong.

Good enough for me.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 28, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You could not possibly know that.
> 
> Way to start your post with madeup horrseshit. Really prepares the reader for the rest.



I didn't START the post with that.  Started with QUOTING the actual guy. dishonest one. Here's where your logic and independent thought fails.  

If there was BIAS of any kind, those 2 non-participating kids wouldn't have been team captains would they? And dont team captains usually stay ON THE FIELD LONGER and more often than non team captains?  

Tell me how you turn this around and still hold that there's evidence this guy was as spiteful as most leftists are and taking it on the kids.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Lets have the atheist get up and say all those religions are fake



Rigght.  Because the left doesn't care for INSPIRATIONAL things.  They prefer MEANESS and SCREAMING insults at folks.


----------



## flan327 (Jun 28, 2022)

Stann said:


> That we don't know, we don't have all the details. But I believe it would be next to impossible to get a bunch of teenagers to agree on anything. Most likely, most did not want to do it, but they don't obligated to their coach and of course they want to be good team players.


So if being a “good team player” involved hazing?


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 28, 2022)

Stann said:


> Imagine a commencement, where the rabbi gets up and says a prayer, the Imam gets up and says a prayer, the priest gets up and says a prayer, the father gets up and says a prayer, the Wiccan gets up and says a prayer, etc. They'd never get commencing done in the same day.



Except in THIS particular case, the prayer was silent and by definition INCLUDES all of those views.


----------



## daveman (Jun 28, 2022)

mamooth said:


> So you're not going to bed. You lied about that at well. I detect a pattern.
> 
> Now, what is your definition of murder?


I see you haven't yet come to grips with your essential impotence that no little blue pill can cure.  

You don't give orders, Slappy.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 28, 2022)

flacaltenn said:


> I didn't START the post with that.


Literally your first words.

And you made it up.

You also could not know it is true of every possible instance at every school in America until the end of time.

So this weak argument is weak.


----------



## daveman (Jun 28, 2022)

Stann said:


> It's not a win for religious freedom. It is a win for religiosity and indoctrination. Religious freedom is the opposite of what is happening. Coaches have a dominating stature among young impressionable minds. Are all these children even Christians ? If the one Jewish boy or the one Muslim boy decides he can't join the Christians in doing this. Even the impression that he is outside of the loop can have detrimental effects on the individual. I'm not quoting any already written script I'm just thinking off the top of my head and what is reasonable. This is not. Undue influence is at play here. The Constitution says no one religion can be put above the others. Christianity is bad enough, I hope his coach isn't using the name Jesus Christ when he's leading these boys, if you just talked about god that wouldn't be quite as offensive. But to say the name Jesus is unacceptable to children of other faiths or atheist or agnostics. The list goes on and on. This wasn't right for a reason, the only thing that's changed is the people who are supreme Court justices. The people who lied to get on the supreme Court who were sponsored by a lying president. Wonder why it's causing such trouble. The Constitution is based on truth not lies.


You are stating as fact things which are based on your hatred of Christians.

Reality has no obligation to alter itself to suit you.


----------



## daveman (Jun 28, 2022)

Stann said:


> Coaches have a great power over there students. It's called undue influence. How do you think so many coaches get into their students pants. Most coaches I've ever seen aren't very attractive. So that's not doing it. I think that's a good comparison.


Well, that's because you're retarded.


----------



## daveman (Jun 28, 2022)

Stann said:


> Undue influence is surely that play here.


You have no way of knowing that; that's your irrational hatred of Christians talking.


----------



## daveman (Jun 28, 2022)

Stann said:


> This was the coach's idea. Children respect their coaches and adore them, whether the coach realizes it or not, he is using his position to endear the idea to the children. It's a mild form of coercion, but it still is coercion. I feel much better if it was the other way around if the students wanted their coach to join them, no pressure there.


No one testified that they felt coerced.  Your fantasies don't apply.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 28, 2022)

flacaltenn said:


> And showed no bias. Actually PREFERRED those as captains for decision making abilities



yes, the decision making of parroting the coach and getting in his good graces.


----------



## daveman (Jun 28, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> The Constitution is not about "making you 'feel' better".
> 
> Honest to Pete with all these leftists emoting all over.


Emotion is all the have.  No facts, no logic, no reason.  Just emotion.  And the primary ones are hatred and rage.


----------



## daveman (Jun 28, 2022)

Stann said:


> The Constitution seems to have changed since trump appointed these three justices. I know he had a lot of content for the Constitution. I'm surprised these three justices feel the same way. They all took oaths to it.


The Justices decided the case on the basis of the Constitution, not the leftist agenda.  That's why y'all are pissing your pants in rage.


----------



## daveman (Jun 28, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Pathetic how the God haters freak out about a person praying to God. Just shows how demonic they are.


The only case where they don't object to the word "god" spoken in public is when it's followed by "damn America".


----------



## daveman (Jun 28, 2022)

Stann said:


> Which passed because trump appointed three supreme Court justices of like mind. All three lied during their testimony. Do you think liars make good supreme Court justices. I don't. None of this garbage would be going on if it weren't for them.


You just believe any old shit they say on MSNBC, don't you?


----------



## daveman (Jun 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> What is a REATAIL store?
> 
> PRAYING ON ANY SPORTS FIELD IS UNACCEPTABLE


You don't have to accept it.  But there's nothing you can do about it.


----------



## daveman (Jun 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> The freedoms of the STUDENTS


They're not being coerced to pray.  At least make an attempt to keep up.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 28, 2022)

daveman said:


> Emotion is all the have. No facts, no logic, no reason. Just emotion.


Who?


The Supreme Court justices that repeatedly reaffirmed the precedent that was just trashed by the court?

The lower court judges that just got overruled?

Them?

No, I am pretty sure they had well reasoned arguments, as did the dissenting judges in this ruling.


----------



## daveman (Jun 28, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Here's a tip for overwrought liberals:
> 
> When you see something that offends you, look away


Leftists can't control their emotions, so they believe everyone else has to alter their behavior to control their emotions for them.

Leftists are little more than toddlers who need a nap.


----------



## daveman (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> It is interesting watching Conservatives celebrate this decision.
> 
> The same Conservatives who were outraged and boycotted the NFL over Colin Kaepernick having a quiet moment of reflection and kneeling before the game


That's an interesting comparison.  Unlike the high school football coach, many NFL players were coerced into the performative kneeling Colin was doing to distract everybody from his bad football skills.


----------



## daveman (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> I am not offended by public prayer, I just find it annoying
> 
> Why do Christians feel the need to force their religious beliefs at public events?


Look away.  No one has to change their behavior to assuage your butthurt.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2022)

daveman said:


> Look away.  No one has to change their behavior to assuage your butthurt.



They should really learn that about statues also


----------



## daveman (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> When a public preceding is halted so we can have group prayer
> 
> Yes you are forced


Don't worry.  God doesn't think you're a Christian now.


----------



## daveman (Jun 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Coerced
> 
> NOT FORCED


Is anyone ever going to try to prove the coach coerced anybody, or all you bozos taking it on faith?


----------



## daveman (Jun 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Frak you
> 
> I AM A DEMOCRAT AND A QUAKER
> 
> CAPISCH?


"Frak" is an interjection that means "fuck".

Tsk, tsk.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 28, 2022)

daveman said:


> Leftists can't control their emotions, so they believe everyone else has to alter their behavior to control their emotions for them.
> 
> Leftists are little more than toddlers who need a nap.



The only people being emotional in this thread are you all that are so very triggered by the mere fact not everyone agrees with the ruling.


----------



## daveman (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The Supreme Court looks ridiculous


Yeah!  Pffft.  Following the Constitution and shit.  What morons!  Don't they know their job is to rubber-stamp whatever leftists want?!


----------



## daveman (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> America Lost


----------



## daveman (Jun 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Nope
> 
> Not in MY country


The case was settled in accordance with the Constitution.  If you don't like it, it looks like the only thing you can do about it is TYPE BITTERLY IN CAPS LOCK ON THE INTERNET.


----------



## daveman (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> School Prayer has been resolved for 50 years
> 
> The TRUMP Court is changing the rules


Yes.  No one in school may force others to pray.  Despite leftist hysterics, no one has proved the coach forced anyone.

It looks like you're going to continue going through life bitter and disappointed.  But then, you're a leftist.  Bitter and disappointed is hard-wired in.


----------



## sparky (Jun 28, 2022)

yet more freedom OF confused with freedom FROM......~S~


----------



## mamooth (Jun 28, 2022)

daveman said:


> Look away.  No one has to change their behavior to assuage your butthurt.


Looking at your latest posts, we all see that you're not doing well. We just got treated to _nineteen_ of your posts that were just content-free hate-rants. And I'm sure more are on the way.

Do you see anyone else on the board acting like you do? No. You're not normal. You've taken the "hateful miserable prick" act to a whole new level.

Needless to say, it violates board rules, but that's a minor thing. The bigger thing is that you get some help before you hurt yourself or someone else.


----------



## daveman (Jun 28, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Hair splitting. He waited until the game is over,
> But honestly... I don't care one bit.
> This is nothing more than whiney little bitches finding something new to be outraged about.
> All kinds of things annoy me. The older I get, the more there is to be annoyed about.
> ...


Leftists are great believers in tolerance.  For instance, they believe everyone should be forced by threat of government violence to tolerate whatever leftists want.

In return, leftists will tolerate from the right -- absolutely nothing.  Silence, peasant!


----------



## daveman (Jun 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Coerced MINORS to pray
> 
> NOT MY CHILDREN


----------



## daveman (Jun 28, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> How do you know?
> 
> How do you know the players didn't feel pressured?
> 
> ...


But that sure doesn't stop any of you snowflakes from claiming it, does it?


----------



## daveman (Jun 28, 2022)

Meister said:


> The Constitution was set up to protect the People from it's government, not to protect the government from its People.
> Power goes back to the People for now.  Doesn't it?


That's why they hate these two cases, this one and RvW being overturned.

Their little-g god, government, has had some of its absolute authority taken away.


----------



## daveman (Jun 28, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Who?
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court justices that repeatedly reaffirmed the precedent that was just trashed by the court?
> ...


Leftists in general, dumbass.  You're not even the smartest guy in the room when you're the _only_ guy in the room.


----------



## daveman (Jun 28, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> They should really learn that about statues also


No, no, they're on to something with that.  I just wonder how many statues have to come down before slavery never happened.


----------



## daveman (Jun 28, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> The only people being emotional in this thread are you all that are so very triggered by the mere fact not everyone agrees with the ruling.


We won.  Freedom won.  You god-haters lost.  Your approval is neither sought nor required.


----------



## daveman (Jun 28, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Looking at your latest posts, we all see that you're not doing well. We just got treated to _nineteen_ of your posts that were just content-free hate-rants. And I'm sure more are on the way.
> 
> Do you see anyone else on the board acting like you do? No. You're not normal. You've taken the "hateful miserable prick" act to a whole new level.
> 
> Needless to say, it violates board rules, but that's a minor thing. The bigger thing is that you get some help before you hurt yourself or someone else.


Violates the rules?  Man up and report me, you sniveling puke.  Show some backbone for once.  

Meanwhile, the Court correctly decided you god-haters are full of shit.


----------



## Cougarbear (Jun 28, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You said anywhere, at anytime.
> 
> Your words.
> 
> ...


Still moving the goal posts...Cheater...


----------



## Coyote (Jun 28, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> Learn to read.
> 
> the last person to try to pack the court was FDR.
> 
> No one has tried it again til now.  (BIden)


No one has tried it since.  Biden consistently rules it out.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 28, 2022)

daveman said:


> We won.  Freedom won.  You god-haters lost.  Your approval is neither sought nor required.



And then you prove me correct.

Thanks, that was very nice of you


----------



## daveman (Jun 28, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> And then you prove me correct.
> 
> Thanks, that was very nice of you


You lead a rich fantasy life.  Most leftists do.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 28, 2022)

daveman said:


> You lead a rich fantasy life.  Most leftists do.



And you do it yet again.

There is no winning or losing.  This case has zero impact on my life and will never have any impact on my life

I disagreed with the ruling, not a big deal, people disagree with the Supreme Court all the time.   

But by hades that makes you all so very mad.   You cannot just discuss the ruling and our views on it, we have to agree with you all or be attacked and belittled.  

Why is that?  Why do you want everyone to think just like you on every topic?   

That seems so very boring, but it is all you people want. 

If I live to be 1000 I will never understand it.


----------



## daveman (Jun 28, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> And you do it yet again.
> 
> There is no winning or losing.  This case has zero impact on my life and will never have any impact on my life
> 
> ...


You project almost as much as mamooth.    

I don't care that you don't agree with the ruling.  Your approval is neither sought nor required; you should stop pretending it is.

Meanwhile, you fellow leftists are filled with pants-shitting rage.  You have to be making a special effort to pretend it's not there.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 28, 2022)

daveman said:


> I don't care that you don't agree with the ruling. Your approval is neither sought nor required;



yet you cannot stop yourself from attacking me for daring to disagree.

weird.


----------



## Dayton3 (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The School District told him to stop doing it
> He did it anyway
> 
> 
> You can't be "insubordinate" if the order is not legal and thus not legitimate.


----------



## daveman (Jun 28, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> yet you cannot stop yourself from attacking me for daring to disagree.
> 
> weird.


Such a delicate snowflake!  I'm not attacking you.  I'm making fun of you, you self-important toad.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 28, 2022)

daveman said:


> Such a delicate snowflake!  I'm not attacking you.  I'm making fun of you, you self-important toad.



Then you prove my point yet again...


"I am not hitting you, I am punching you".

       

Thanks for the fun!  Have a great night


----------



## daveman (Jun 28, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Then you prove my point yet again...
> 
> 
> "I am not hitting you, I am punching you".
> ...


Words are violence!  Yes, I'm a terribly violent man, I suppose.  

Sorry about your tender feelings.  Well, not really.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 28, 2022)

sparky said:


> yet more freedom OF confused with freedom FROM......~S~


Freedom of religion IS freedom from religion. If you have a religion, you are free from all others. Same if you don't.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 28, 2022)

Dayton3 

But that only applies in the future.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> NOT IN SCHOOL
> IN FRONT OF TEENS



Might interfere with Grooming efforts?

LOL

You Nazis are a hoot.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Public or private school?



Who cares?

You of the Reich hate civil rights.

I know, you think all should worship the state, and ONLY the state.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> A political prop Biden has used his entire life.



Michel Corleone?



rightwinger said:


> Trump used the Bible as a political prop yet can’t name a single verse



Ah, more slander from the Nazis.

You have no idea what verses Trump knows, scumbag.

But you'll tell any lie to smear the object of your insanity.


----------



## Delldude (Jun 28, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Dearborn?


Yes.....


----------



## otto105 (Jun 28, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> A win for religious freedom. For you Constitutional remedial learners: there is no "separation of church and state" in the Constitution. The 1st Amendment says ONLY that Congress cannot establish a state religion, as in the Church of England. That's it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait for the first coach to pray to Muslim, Satan, Jewish or other non-white authoritarian right approves one to reach the white supreme court of fuckups.


----------



## Delldude (Jun 28, 2022)

Stann said:


> Imagine a commencement, where the rabbi gets up and says a prayer, the Imam gets up and says a prayer, the priest gets up and says a prayer, the father gets up and says a prayer, the Wiccan gets up and says a prayer, etc. They'd never get commencing done in the same day.


And they would, hopefully, comply.

And you are against that.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 28, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Freedom of religion IS freedom from religion.



 

Freedom of the press iz freedom frum the press

Iz gotz freedom from speech so shut up or get put in jail.

What a fucking retard you are.



Fort Fun Indiana said:


> If you have a religion, you are free from all others. Same if you don't.



Yeah - no retard.

If you don't believe, you're free to ignore.

You don't get to silence others, Adolf


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 28, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Freedom of the press iz freedom frum the press




You don't have to participate in or cooperate with the press. 

But that's a mundane idea and you're an adult. Easy for you to deal with. 

Religion is a different kind of idea, and these are children. 

Go pray after practice, outside the facility. Problem solved.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 28, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Can't wait for the first coach to pray to Muslim, Satan, Jewish or other non-white authoritarian right approves one to reach the white supreme court of fuckups.



Retard, we've had Muslim prayers and worship in public schools for decades. democrats fell in love with Islam the morning of September 11, 2001.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 28, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You don't get to silence others


Telling  a teacher not to lead prayer on school grounds during school events is not silencing that teacher. 

Big swing and a miss, there.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 28, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You don't have to participate in or cooperate with the press.



You don't have to participate in of cooperate with religion, fucktard.



Fort Fun Indiana said:


> But that's a mundane idea and you're an adult. Easy for you to deal with.
> 
> Religion is a different kind of idea, and these are children.



Seeing coach pray might interfere with grooming efforts by the Nazi party. 


Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Go pray after practice, outside the facility. Problem solved.



Fucking Nazi. You can't stand that those you hate are allowed the same freedoms you are,


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 28, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Telling  a teacher not to lead prayer on school grounds during school events is not silencing that teacher.



That's exactly what it it.

Move to North Korea, they have the government you want.



Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Big swing and a miss, there.



Swing and miss?

Funny, civil rights are restored and you're melting down...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 28, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You don't have to participate in of cooperate with religion,


Right, easier for me, I am an adult making my own way.

I am not a child on  a sports team worrying about my playtime or popularity, or a child in a classroom feeling ostracized. 

I don't go to a school where they have turned "prayer time" into religious teaching, which is what is now going to happen. 

It just doesn't belong on the grounds, led by a school employee. 

Yes, that is what I think. And I bet it would pretty easy to find a praying Christian who agrees with me. You know this. Is that Christian trying to silence Christians? Of course not. Me, either.


----------



## otto105 (Jun 28, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Retard, we've had Muslim prayers and worship in public schools for decades. democrats fell in love with Islam the morning of September 11, 2001.


What school district is that exactly?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 28, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Yes.....


What is dearborn?


----------



## otto105 (Jun 28, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> What is dearborn?


A city in Michigan.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 28, 2022)

otto105 said:


> A city in Michigan.


Ok. What does a small city in Michigan have to do with this?


----------



## otto105 (Jun 28, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Ok. What does a small city in Michigan have to do with this?


You asked about Dearborn.


----------



## Delldude (Jun 28, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Ok. What does a small city in Michigan have to do with this?


Its where the Henry Ford Museum is, among other things.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 28, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Its where the Henry Ford Museum is, among other things.


So?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 28, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Its where the Henry Ford Museum is, among other things.


Good stuff. Worth the visit.


----------



## Delldude (Jun 28, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> So?


Used to be the largest population of Muslims, other than the middle east, in a non Muslim nation, in the world. If anyone turned to mecca at a football, game, it could be there.


----------



## Delldude (Jun 28, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Good stuff. Worth the visit.


BTDT


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 28, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Used to be the largest population of Muslims, other than the middle east, in a non Muslim nation, in the world. If anyone turned to mecca at a football, game, it could be there.


Neat.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 29, 2022)

Stann said:


> They all said that Roe versus Wade was settled precedent. Didn't you watch the hearings.



And so it was. That was factual. So was Brown v. Board of Education at one point. So were many other cases, before they were overturned.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 29, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> And so it was. That was factual. So was Brown v. Board of Education at one point. So were many other cases, before they were overturned.


Four of them were asked in their confirmation if they would overturn it.

Not only did none of them say yes, none of them even criticized it. They mostly made a big show of respecting precedence.

All four overturned it at the first opportunity.

You know they deceived everyone. You applaud them for it. Admit it. own it. 

You think they were justified in deceiving Congress and the American public, because their cause is righteous.

Why so shy? Surely you don't think you are fooling anyone.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Can't wait for the first coach to pray to Muslim, Satan, Jewish or other non-white authoritarian right approves one to reach the white supreme court of fuckups.



Again I can only imagine this bothers you bc it's a projection of how much Christian prayer bothers you.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 29, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Four of them were asked in their confirmation if they would overturn it.
> 
> Not only did none of them say yes, none of them even criticized it. They mostly made a big show of respecting precedence.
> 
> ...



You're lying.

Coney Barrett


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 29, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Four of them were asked in their confirmation if they would overturn it.
> 
> Not only did none of them say yes, none of them even criticized it. They mostly made a big show of respecting precedence.
> 
> ...



Kavanaugh, saying it's precedence. And Casey makes it moreso. He does NOT say he would NOT overturn it.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> So?



I live in Michigan. Highly, highly Muslim heavy community. I believe it's the highest outside of the Middle East or some-such


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 29, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Four of them were asked in their confirmation if they would overturn it.
> 
> Not only did none of them say yes, none of them even criticized it. They mostly made a big show of respecting precedence.
> 
> ...



Gorsuch, basically saying precedence is important. He denies that it has "super-precedence". 

What you are seeing here is that people are refusing to dance to your tune anymore. You can adjust or cry about it. Your choice.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 29, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> I live in Michigan. Highly, highly Muslim heavy community. I believe it's the highest outside of the Middle East or some-such


Ah, ok. Well then that shouldn’t be a problem for you guys if Muslims want to practice their faith in front of students.

Good to know.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Ah, ok. Well then that shouldn’t be a problem for you guys if Muslims want to practice their faith in front of students.
> 
> Good to know.



Projection.

Again


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 29, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Projection.
> 
> Again


How is that projection? 

I asked you if you would be ok with people of other religious faiths doing similar things and you didn’t respond to me.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> How is that projection?
> 
> I asked you if you would be ok with people of other religious faiths doing similar things and you didn’t respond to me.



The question/declaration itself is a presumption, especially this one: "I can't wait for the Muslims to start praying". Just so strange that we're supposed to be bothered by this (like secularists are).


----------



## sparky (Jun 29, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Freedom of religion IS freedom from religion


Hasn't quite kept the religmo's off my front porch, out of our pledge of allegiance, or out of our judicial system FF

~S~


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 29, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Right, easier for me, I am an adult making my own way.
> 
> I am not a child on  a sports team worrying about my playtime or popularity, or a child in a classroom feeling ostracized.



True, the gay and trans grooming in classrooms does force innocent children to participate in the perversions through peer pressure.

Oh wait, you support THAT.



Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I don't go to a school where they have turned "prayer time" into religious teaching, which is what is now going to happen.



What?



You Nazis are insane with you fantasies. 

A coach prayed, you want to outlaw religion (at least Christianity - Islam is cool with you). But the SCOTUS restored the 1st amendment, now you have a sadz. 



Fort Fun Indiana said:


> It just doesn't belong on the grounds, led by a school employee.



You keep telling this lie, what do you mean "led?"





Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes, that is what I think. And I bet it would pretty easy to find a praying Christian who agrees with me. You know this. Is that Christian trying to silence Christians? Of course not. Me, either.



You're a fanatic.

We have a Bill of Rights to protect against those like you.


----------



## flan327 (Jun 29, 2022)

flacaltenn said:


> Except in THIS particular case, the prayer was silent and by definition INCLUDES all of those views.


Oh BULL 💩 CRAP

RONAN CATHOLICS do not pray to anyone other than THEIR definition of GOD


----------



## flan327 (Jun 29, 2022)

sparky said:


> Hasn't quite kept the religmo's off my front porch, out of our pledge of allegiance, or out of our judicial system FF
> 
> ~S~


We live about a mile away from a Jehovahs Witness complex
Occasionally they will knock on our front door 
I don’t answer
Once they left a pamphlet with an illiterate message
I mailed it back to them telling them NOT to harass us

Problem solved


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> What school district is that exactly?



Oh look, a Nazi is going to lie to us - how fun.

{
Outrageous as it may seem, on November 17, 2005, the ultra-liberal 9th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals upheld a lower court ruling that allows California public schools to teach pro-Islamic lessons that include reciting Muslim prayers aloud, praising Allah, professing as true that the Holy Quran is God’s word and taking an Arabic name for two full weeks.

The case (_Eklund v. Byrun Union School District, District Court Number 02-03004, Appellate Number 04-15032_) began when a group of parents sued against pro-Islamic lessons in California’s public school curriculum. They argued that the government was promoting Islam, but a Sacramento federal judge, appointed by Bill Clinton, ruled against them saying the state was merely teaching kids about another culture.}









						Muslim Prayer in U.S. Public Schools - Judicial Watch
					

The same federal court that said reciting the Pledge of Allegiance in public schools is an unconstitutional endorsement of religion because it includes God, has ruled that it’s Ok for those same students to praise Allah in Muslim prayers. Outrageous as it may seem, on November 17, 2005, the...



					www.judicialwatch.org


----------



## flan327 (Jun 29, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Oh look, a Nazi is going to lie to us - how fun.
> 
> {
> Outrageous as it may seem, on November 17, 2005, the ultra-liberal 9th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals upheld a lower court ruling that allows California public schools to teach pro-Islamic lessons that include reciting Muslim prayers aloud, praising Allah, professing as true that the Holy Quran is God’s word and taking an Arabic name for two full weeks.
> ...


Does the ruling still stand?

This is no longer 2005


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 29, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Four of them were asked in their confirmation if they would overturn it.



Which they refused to answer



Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Not only did none of them say yes, none of them even criticized it. They mostly made a big show of respecting precedence.



Of course they didn't say "yes." No competent jurist comments on how they will rule prior to the hearing.



Fort Fun Indiana said:


> All four overturned it at the first opportunity.



They followed the United States Constitution - which you reject.



Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You know they deceived everyone. You applaud them for it. Admit it. own it.



Deceived in what way?

You Nazis were shrieking from the start that Barrett would oppose Roe.  

You knew full well that Roe was an unconstitutional law and that honest justices would repeal it.



Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You think they were justified in deceiving Congress and the American public, because their cause is righteous.



You Nazis think you're clever with this angle - you're not.



Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Why so shy? Surely you don't think you are fooling anyone.



You  Nazis are fools, but you knew that there were those who support the Constitution (which you so bitterly hate) on the court.

Second Restored, First Restored, Law fabricated by SCOTUS repealed.

Greatest Supreme Court In HISTORY?

Yep, I'd say so.

When Roe went down, democrats reacted the same as.. WELL DEMOCRATS reacted when Dred Scott went down...

{
Justice Antonin Scalia made the comparison between _Planned Parenthood v. Casey_ (1992) and _Dred Scott_ in an effort to see _Roe v. Wade_ overturned:



> _Dred Scott_ ... rested upon the concept of "substantive due process" that the Court praises and employs today. Indeed, _Dred Scott_ was very possibly the first application of substantive due process in the Supreme Court, the original precedent for... _Roe v. Wade_.[52]}


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Ah, ok. Well then that shouldn’t be a problem for you guys if Muslims want to practice their faith in front of students.



They already do, and non-Muslims are forced by Public Schools to join in.



XponentialChaos said:


> Good to know.



{Thomas More Law Center filed the lawsuit on behalf of John and Melissa Wood. They accuse La Plata High School in Maryland of subjecting their teenage daughter to Islamic indoctrination and propaganda. And when Mr. Wood complained – the school banned him from campus.}









						Lawsuit: Public school forced my child to convert to Islam
					

Have our public schools become indoctrination centers – promoting Islam and marginalizing every other religion?




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 29, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Oh BULL 💩 CRAP
> 
> RONAN CATHOLICS do not pray to anyone other than THEIR definition of GOD



What is a Ronan Catholic?

Most Christians are NOT Catholic, bigot boi.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 29, 2022)

flan327 said:


> We live about a mile away from a Jehovahs Witness complex
> Occasionally they will knock on our front door
> I don’t answer
> Once they left a pamphlet with an illiterate message
> ...



You didn't go burn down their Kingdom Hall?

What kind of two bit democrat are you?


----------



## flan327 (Jun 29, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> What is a Ronan Catholic?
> 
> Most Christians are NOT Catholic, bigot boi.


Thanks for catching my spelling error


----------



## flan327 (Jun 29, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You didn't go burn down their Kingdom Hall?
> 
> What kind of two bit democrat are you?


Fuck you


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 29, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> What is a Ronan Catholic?
> 
> Most Christians are NOT Catholic, bigot boi.


There really isn't too much difference between all the flavors of Christianity


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 29, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Does the ruling still stand?
> 
> This is no longer 2005



Yes.

It was never taken up by the SCOTUS.

See MUSLIM prayer has been protected for decades. Your fellow Nazis like Fort Fun Indiana only want to silence Christians.


----------



## flan327 (Jun 29, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> There really isn't too much difference between all the flavors of Christianity


Catholics believe that the bread and wine is ACTUALLY the body and blood of Christ 

Most other denominations think it merely REPRESENTS those things


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 29, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> The question/declaration itself is a presumption, especially this one: "I can't wait for the Muslims to start praying". Just so strange that we're supposed to be bothered by this (like secularists are).


So you wouldn’t be bothered by Muslims, Satanists, or Wicans doing something similar in front of school children?

How about you just answer the question this time?


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 29, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Catholics believe that the bread and wine is ACTUALLY the body and blood of Christ
> 
> Most other denominations think it merely REPRESENTS those things


Like I said not much difference


----------



## flan327 (Jun 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> So you wouldn’t be bothered by Muslims, Satanists, or Wicans doing something similar in front of school children?
> 
> How about you just answer the question this time?


I wouldn’t be bothered


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 29, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> They already do, and non-Muslims are forced by Public Schools to join in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s from 2016. What happened with that lawsuit?


----------



## flan327 (Jun 29, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Like I said not much difference


Like I said 

You have NO CLUE


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 29, 2022)

flan327 said:


> I wouldn’t be bothered


Good. Just remember this when conservatives inevitably start whining about something that other religions do.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 29, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Like I said
> 
> You have NO CLUE


So you came up with ONE thing and you think that is some HUUUUUUGE difference?

And FYI no one thinks the Apostles ate the actual flesh of Jesus or drank his actual blood


----------



## flan327 (Jun 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Good. Just remember this when conservatives inevitably start whining about something that other religions do.


What is your problem?


----------



## flan327 (Jun 29, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> So you came up with ONE thing and you think that is some HUUUUUUGE difference?
> 
> And FYI no one thinks the Apostles ate the actual flesh of Jesus or drank his actual blood


FYI

ROMAN CATHOLICS DO


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> That’s from 2016. What happened with that lawsuit?



Islam has been favored since 9/11/2001.

As long as Muslims keep flying planes into American building, democrats will keep loving and protecting them.

The enemy of America is the democrat's friend.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 29, 2022)

flan327 said:


> FYI
> 
> ROMAN CATHOLICS DO


That says it all I guess


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 29, 2022)

flan327 said:


> What is your problem?


What problem?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 29, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Islam has been favored since 9/11/2001.
> 
> As long as Muslims keep flying planes into American building, democrats will keep loving and protecting them.
> 
> The enemy of America is the democrat's friend.


I don’t love Muslims.  I just think they deserve equal treatment.

If a Christian coach can pray with students after a game then so can a Muslim, Satanist, or anyone else. Do you disagree?


----------



## flan327 (Jun 29, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Islam has been favored since 9/11/2001.
> 
> As long as Muslims keep flying planes into American building, democrats will keep loving and protecting them.
> 
> The enemy of America is the democrat's friend.


Paranoid much?

My life in America is what I CHOOSE


----------



## flan327 (Jun 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> I don’t love Muslims.  I just think they deserve equal treatment.
> 
> If a Christian coach can pray with students after a game then so can a Muslim, Satanist, or anyone else. Do you disagree?


No

Already stated


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 29, 2022)

flan327 said:


> No
> 
> Already stated


That wasn’t directed at you. It was directed at the guy who was whining about Muslims.  The guy I replied to. 

I already know your answer.


----------



## flan327 (Jun 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> That wasn’t directed at you. It was directed at the guy who was whining about Muslims.  The guy I replied to.
> 
> I already know your answer.


Sorry


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> I don’t love Muslims.  I just think they deserve equal treatment.



So do I.

But your Reich tends to preferential treatment.



XponentialChaos said:


> If a Christian coach can pray with students after a game then so can a Muslim, Satanist, or anyone else. Do you disagree?



Freedom of religion. You pray to Gaia, Satan, the flying spaghetti monster. It's your choice.

The 1st Amendment has been restored, didn't you hear?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 29, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Paranoid much?
> 
> My life in America is what I CHOOSE



It is now, now that the SCOTUS has restored the 1st and 2nd amendments.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 29, 2022)

Stann said:


> Which passed because trump appointed three supreme Court justices of like mind. All three lied during their testimony. Do you think liars make good supreme Court justices. I don't. None of this garbage would be going on if it weren't for them.


Elections have consequences. 
- Barrack Obama January 2009


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 29, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> So do I.
> 
> But your Reich tends to preferential treatment.


Preferential treatment how, exactly?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Preferential treatment how, exactly?



Muslim prayer in school was protected all the way back to 2002. Christians only gained 1st Amendment rights last week.

I get it, Al Qaeda and ISIS have the same goal for America that democrats do.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> So you wouldn’t be bothered by Muslims, Satanists, or Wicans doing something similar in front of school children?
> 
> How about you just answer the question this time?



Muslims, Hindus, Buddhists, Jews. No.

Wiccans are questionable and Satanists do stuff like get naked and drink blood. So that's sketchy. If all they want to do is kneel in some kind of whatever, okay.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 29, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Muslim prayer in school was protected all the way back to 2002. Christians only gained 1st Amendment rights last week.


Back up your claim that they received preferential treatment.

All you showed is that they acted inappropriately and were sued over it.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 29, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Muslims, Hindus, Buddhists, Jews. No.
> 
> Wiccans are questionable and Satanists do stuff like get naked and drink blood. So that's sketchy. If all they want to do is kneel in some kind of whatever, okay.


Ok. Just remember that when your fellow conservatives inevitably whine about other religions.

It’s not like you guys whine when your religion isn’t given preferential treatment or anything.









						Starbucks Holiday Themed Cups Cause Boycott From Christian Groups — Here's Why
					

'Tis the season to strike up the traditional "war on Christmas" debate. This year's target: Starbucks. A number of Christians are speaking out against the minimalist design of the coffee giant's holiday-themed cups, arguing that it oppresses and…




					www.mic.com


----------



## otto105 (Jun 29, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Oh look, a Nazi is going to lie to us - how fun.
> 
> {
> Outrageous as it may seem, on November 17, 2005, the ultra-liberal 9th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals upheld a lower court ruling that allows California public schools to teach pro-Islamic lessons that include reciting Muslim prayers aloud, praising Allah, professing as true that the Holy Quran is God’s word and taking an Arabic name for two full weeks.
> ...


So, there was a class about a different religion and white christian authoritarians freaked out...I'm unconvinced.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 29, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Wiccans are questionable and Satanists do stuff like get naked and drink blood. So that's sketchy. If all they want to do is kneel in some kind of whatever, okay.


Not just kneel. Pray with students on school grounds. Just like this coach.

You’re ok with Wiccans and Satanists doing this?  Just clarifying.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 29, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Oh BULL 💩 CRAP
> 
> RONAN CATHOLICS do not pray to anyone other than THEIR definition of GOD



You're not following the specific case here or the WORDS that I used or the FACT that all the prayers were silent and personal.  That's INCLUSIVE of Catholics. In no way -- was it EXCLUSIVE. 

Bovine Scatology -- right back atcha.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 29, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Muslims, Hindus, Buddhists, Jews. No.
> 
> Wiccans are questionable and Satanists do stuff like get naked and drink blood. So that's sketchy. If all they want to do is kneel in some kind of whatever, okay.



Again. SILENT prayer excludes NO ONE. Kids wouldn't hear a Wiccan or Satinist pray.

For all we or the kids know - the COACH in this SCOTUS decision was reciting ---

"LETS GO Brandon.  thump-thump - thump thump thump.
"LETS GO Brandon.  thump-thump - thump thump thump.

Or the Colin Kaepernick version of that --

Trump is an agent of Putin.
America is a racist country.
Save Democracy.

Silently to himself. I often offer up prayers similar to those.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 29, 2022)

*Closed at 54 pages.  Was getting more personal than topical -- and repetitive.

*


----------

